# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  "Gaflet anayasası!"

## bozok

"Gaflet anayasası!" 


*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 03/09/2007* 




*ünce tarihten bir not düşelim.*

*"Yeni Osmanlı" Avrupa'yı örnek alıyordu.*

*O artık "Müslüman Türk'ün aklını" terk etmiş, "Avrupa'nın aklı"nı rehber edinmişti. "Avrupa'nın aklıyla Avrupa'yla rekabet edecek!", kurtulacak, hatta eski şaşaalı devirlerini geri getirecekti. "Osmanlı" nın içinden "Yeni Osmanlı" işte bunun için çıkmıştı. Demek ki, bu "yeniliğe uymayanlar" artık "eski" sayılabilirdi. "Eski" yani, "kötü". Yani "işe yaramaz".*

*İpleri ele geçiren "Batıcı ve masonlar" ile Avrupa "El eleydi". Sultan Abdülaziz Han'dan Tanzimat'ın yani "yeniliğin" geleceği hakkında garantiler aldılar. Elbette "Niyetleri iyi olanlar" la, "Osmanlı ve dini İslam'ı şu coğrafyadan bir silsek de, Filistin'de bir İsrail devleti kursak" ve "Ortadoğu Petrollerini ele geçirsek" hesapları güdenler, "İstanbul'u geri alsak" diyenler, "Sıcak denizlere inme hayali" kuranlar da hep bu "Yeni Osmanlı" şemsiyesi altına toplanmışlardı.*

*İşte gaflet, fitne ve ihanetin iç içe geçtiği bu ortamda, 21 Haziran 1867'de Sultan Abdülaziz Han Fransa, İngiltere, Belçika, Purusya ve Avusturya'yı içine alan bir Avrupa gezisini yaptı, Saraya döndü. Bu dönüş şerefine Saray'da muazzam bir tören yapıldı. Törende Ermeni ve Rum Patrikleriyle Musevi Hahambaşısı, Ermenice, Rumca ve yahudice "Kudumiyeler" okudular. Padişah Ermenice, Rumca ve Yahudi lisanlarını bilmediği için bu okunanlardan elbette hiçbir şey anlamadı amma "okuyuculara" bol bol ihsanda bulundu. Cemal Kutay'ın ifadeleri ile, "Hepsi Osmanlı tebası idiler amma hiç birisi Padişahın huzurunda O'nun dili ile konuşmuyordu."*

*Yine Cemal Kutay'ın ifadeleri ile, "Vakanüvist Lutfi Efendi"nin 'sadık bendeler' dediği bu zevat, birer fitne ve isyan ocağını temsil ediyorlardı: Rumlar, için için devam eden Girit isyanına para ve silah yetiştiriyorlar, hatta, Ermeni Patriği, Abdulaziz'e 'sıhhatle dönmesinden dolayı' izhar-ı ubudiyet ederken, yine bir Ermeni heyeti, Moskova'da üar Aleksandr'ın huzurunda, " İstiklal için para ve silah" dileniyordu. Yahudi, Türkten daha müreffeh ve zengin olduğu müddetçe sesi çıkmayan tebea idi.* 

*Peki sonra ne oldu?*

*"Yenilikçiler" ve onların "şemsiyesi altına sığınanlar" 30 Mayıs 1867 günü Dolmabahçe Saray'ını kuşatarak Sultan Aziz'i tahttan indirdiler. Hakaretlerin bini bir para, Fer'iye Saray'ına naklettiler. üç gün sonra da, Kur'an okuyan Sultan Aziz'i, bileklerini keserek "şehit" eylediler.*

*Aslında "bilekleri" kesilen ve "şehitlik yoluna" konulan "Devlet" in ta kendisi idi ve bütün bunlar "Yenilik adına" yapılıyor "Avrupa'ya benzemek" için hayata geçiriliyordu. Hepimiz bu hikayenin nasıl bittiğini, yani bu "yenilenme" ve bu "Anayasa" hikayelerinin Osmanlı'nın başına neler açtığını çok iyi biliyoruz.* 

*şayet bu millet ve bu din bu coğrafyadan tamamen silinmedi ise bu, Türk milletinin gerçekleştirdiği Milli Mücadele ve tabii ki Rahmetli Mustafa Kemal sayesindedir.*

*Gelin görün ki "yaşananlar unutulmuş" yeni bir "Batı hayranlığı, Avrupa taklitçiliği" Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne de yine o malum unsurlar tarafından sirayet ettirilmiştir. Bu millet dünkü Yeni Osmanlıcılar gibi, "Ankara'nın şerrinden Brüksel'in şefaatine sığınmayı" içine sindirebilen Müslüman ve "Avrupa Birliği" uğruna Milli Mücadeleyi inkar eden kalp Atatürkçülerin eline düşmüştür.*

*İşte bu mihraklar bugün "sivil anayasa" diye kendi devletinin bilek damarlarını kesen, "Avrupa Aklını" Türk'ün sivil aklı diye millete "yutturan" bir serüvenin mimarları olmak ve milleti bu serüvenin içinde AB ve ABD'nin bir "eyaleti" durumuna düşürmek için kolları sıvamış bulunmaktadırlar. Bu bizim iddiamız değildir.Nitekim, AKP'nin isteği üzerine "Sivil Anayasa" çalışması yapanlar adına konuşan Bilkent üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun, Anayasa'da temel hak ve hürriyetlerle ilgili maddeler, Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi ve ek protokolleri ile Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi karar ve içtihatları temel alınarak hazırlanmıştır!? itirafında bulunmuştur. Bu, "Ben Avrupa aklı ile hareket ediyorum" demek değil midir? Avrupa'nın aklı ise "sivil aklı" değil hele Sivil Türk'ün aklı hiç değil, "Kilise aklıdır, Siyonizm aklıdır".*

*Türk milleti ne zaman ?Kilise? ve ?Siyonizm? aklına muhtaç olduysa, karşılığında bir ?Milli Mücadele vermek? zorunda kalmıştır.*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa Tepkisi: Bir


*Prof.Dr. Mümtaz SOYSAL* 
*03 Eylül 2007 Pazartesi* 




*YENİ dönemin "sivil" anayasa girişimlerini dikkatle izlemek gerekiyor.*


*şunu da bilerek ve hiç unutmadan: Cumhuriyeti "Ilımlı İslam Devleti" ne dönüştürme girişimi bütünüyle ve şimdiden anayasa hükümlerine tam anlamıyla yansımayacaktır. üylesi, girişimin dış ve iç sahipleri açısından, temel ve son amacı zamansız açığa çıkarma ve tehlikeye sokma olur. Girişim, yıllar öncesinden beri sinsi ve temkinli bir tarzda yürütüldüğü için acemice hatalardan kaçınılacaktır.*

*Yine de şimdiki anayasa girişiminin nelere tepki olduğuna ve neleri değiştirmek istediğine bakarak, varılmak istenen amaç konusunda birtakım ipuçları elde edilebilir.*

*şimdilik ortada bir metin ya da bir taslak yok. Kendiliğinden oluşup Bilkent üniversitesi'nden bir profesörün başkanlığında çalışan ve iktidarca tasvip edildiği için neredeyse "yarı-resmi" nitelik kazanmış gözüken bir kurulun hazırladığı metin birkaç gün sonra ortaya çıkabilir. şu sıra sadece ondan alınma birkaç değişiklik piyasada.*

*Metin açıklandığı zaman da onu asıl amacın anlaşılması açısından yeterli saymak yanlış olur. üyle bir metin ister istemez, partili bir grubun eleğinden geçirilerek komisyon aşamasına gelir; ilk resmi pişiriliş o aşamada olacaktır.*

*"Kamuoyunda tartışılma" denen ve nasıl gerçekleşeceği bile belli olmayan aşamayı beklemek de fazla işe yaramaz. üünkü; bir kez daha vurgulamak gerekir ki girişimin anayasal yönü, asıl amacı kamufle etmek için kullanılacaktır.*

*Ama şimdiden elde tutulması gereken önemli ipucu şudur: "Renksiz bir anayasa yapma, yani anayasayı belirli bir ideolojiyi yansıtmayan, demokrasiye ve insan haklarına saygınlık koşuluyla her türlü ideolojiye çerçeve olabilen bir kurallar ve kuramlar bütünü olarak ele almak" biçiminde özetlenebilecek olan düşünce, ilk bakışta sanılabileceği kadar geçerli ve özellikle de "masum" bir düşünce değildir. şimdi birtakım "bilim adamları"nca hazırlandığı söylenen metnin ana düşüncesi buysa, bilmek gerekir ki bu "demokrasi ve insan hakları" gibi şık etiketler gerisinde on dokuzuncu yüzyılın liberal ideolojisini tekrarlamaktan başka bir şey sayılmaz.*

*Yetişme tarzları ve etkilenme kaynakları açısından bu düşünceye yatkın olan "bilim adamları"nın yaklaşımlarında şimdiki iktidar sahiplerine elverişli gelen özellik şu olsa gerek: Laiklik, özellikle Türk toplumu gibi büyük çoğunluğu İslam inançlarına bağlı bir toplumda, sakınılmaz ve zorunlu olarak, "bazı yasak"ların, "bazı olmaz"ların konmasını gerektiriyor. Bunlar devleti ve kamunun bütününü kapsayan işleri İslam dininin "her alanı kapsayıcı bütünlüğü" nden korumak amacını gütmekte.*

*Böyle olunca, Türkiye'deki anayasa hazırlayıcılara mutlaka sorulması gereken, Hıristiyan Batı'nın demokrasilerinde belki aynı ölçüde mutlak olmayan soru şudur: Türk devrimlerinin özünü oluşturan bu "yasaklar" ve "olmazlar" bu ülkenin koşulları içinde "toplumu çağdaş uygarlık düzeyinin üstüne çıkarıp" demokrasiyi ve insan haklarını gerçekleştirmeyi amaçlamıyor mu?*

*Savunduğunuz "sivillik" bunları kaldırmaksa, asıl amacınız nedir?*

----------


## bozok

Teslimiyet anayasası

*Haber : Ceyhun BOZKURT
03/09/2007 / YENİüAĞ



AKPğnin ğSivil Anayasağsının altından Avrupa Birliğiğnin egemenlik devrini ilk şart olarak koşan 10 maddesi çıktı.


AB, 10 maddelik dayatma ile Anayasağnın, ğEgemenlik kayıtsız şartsız Milletindirğ  şeklindeki 6. maddesini ilk hedef seçmişti. Sözkonusu maddenin,  ğEgemenliğin kullanılması, AB üyeliğinin gerektirdiği haller dışında hiçbir surette hiçbir kişiye, zümreye veya sınıfa bırakılamaz...ğ   şekline dönüştürülmesi şart koşulmuştu.



Laiklik kamuflajı

Hazırlananın tam bir teslimiyet anayasası olduğunu vurgulayan İşçi Partisi Genel Başkan Yardımcısı hukukçu Mehmet Cengiz, ğYeni anayasada laiklik ilkesi daha iyi korunuyorğ açıklamalarıyla gerçeklerin kamufle edildiğini belirtip, ğAtatürkçülük Anayasağdan çıkarılıyor, egemenlik de ABğye devrediliyorğ  dedi. 



AKPğNİN SüZDE SİVİL ANAYASASI İLE EGEMENLİK ABğYE DEVREDİLİYOR

Taviz anayasası

Sözde sivil anayasanın altından, Avrupa Birliğiğnin iki yıl önce dayattığı 10 madde çıktı. ABğnin ilk şartı egemenliğin devri. AKP anayasasında da ilk değişiklik bu maddede yapılıyor



Mevcut Anayasağnın 6. maddesinde yer alan ğTürk milleti, egemenliğini, Anayasağnın koyduğu esaslara göre, yetkili organlar eliyle kullanırğ ifadesinin yerine sözde sivil anayasada şu cümle yer alacak: ğTürk milleti, egemenliğini, Anayasağnın koyduğu esaslara göre, yasama, yürütme ve yargı organları eliyle kullanır. Bu konuda Türkiyeğnin taraf olduğu uluslararası sözleşmeler istisnadır.ğ  Bu düzenleme akıllara Avrupa Birliğiğnin iki yıl önce dayattığı 10 maddeyi getirdi. Bu maddelerin ilkinde, Anayasağnın ğEgemenlik kayıtsız şartsız Milletindirğ denilen 6. maddesinin ğEgemenliğin kullanılması AB üyeliğinin gerektirdiği haller dışında hiçbir surette hiçbir kişiye, zümreye veya sınıfa bırakılamaz...ğ şeklinde değiştirilmesi şartı koşuluyor. 

Gerçek gizleniyor

Başbakan Erdoğanğa teslim edilen Anayasa taslağını hazırlayan, ortak noktaları Atatürkçülük karşıtlığı olan 6 kişilik akademisyen heyetinin başkanı Bilkent ünversitesi öğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun, mevcut Anayasağnın milli egemenliğin organlar eliyle kullanılacağını düzenleyen 6. maddesinde yer alan ğyetkili organlarğ yerine ğyasama, yürütme ve yargı organlarığ  denilmesiyle bir anlam değişikliği olmayacağını savunurken, İşçi Partisi ise bir gerçeğe dikkat çekti. üzbudunğun ğYeni anayasada laiklik ilkesi daha iyi korunuyorğ gibi açıklamalarla gerçek tartışmaları kamufle etmeye çalıştığını ifade eden İP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve Ankara Barosu eski Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet Cengiz, sözde sivil anayasanın bir teslimiyet anayasası olduğunu söyledi. Cengiz, ğAtatürkçülük Anayasağdan çıkarılmakla kalmıyor. Egemenlik de ABğye devrediliyorğ dedi. 2 yıl önce Adalet Bakanlığı Avrupa Birliği Genel Müdürlüğüğnün bir çalışma yaptığını, bu çalışmada da bugünkü sözde sivil anayasanın izlerinin bulunduğunu söyleyen Cengiz, genel müdürlüğün bu çalışmasının önce bakanlık sitesine konulduğunu, ancak kendilerinin gösterdiği tepki üzerine siteden kaldırıldığını dile getirdi. AB Anayasası merkeze konularak hazırlanan çalışmada, Anayasağnın 10 maddesinde değişiklik yapılmasının dayatıldığını belirten Cengiz, pakette öngörülen değişikliklerden şu örnekleri verdi:

İşte o maddeler  

* Anayasağnın ğEgemenlik kayıtsız şartsız Milletindirğ denilen 6. maddesi ğEgemenliğin kullanılması AB üyeliğinin gerektirdiği haller dışında hiçbir surette hiçbir kişiye, zümreye veya sınıfa bırakılamaz...ğ değiştirilmeli deniliyor.

* Anayasağnın 7. maddesinde yer alan ğYasama yetkisi Türk Milleti adına TBMMğnindir. Bu yetki devredilemezğ  hükmünün; ğYasama yetkisi Türk Milleti adına TBMMğnindir. AB üyeliğinin gerektirdiği haller dışında bu yetkinin kullanılması devredilemezğ biçiminde değiştirilmesi öneriliyor.

* Anayasağnın 9. maddesi; ğYürütme yetkisi ve görevi, Cumhurbaşkanı ve Bakanlar Kurulu tarafından, Anayasaya, kanunlara ve AB hukukuna uygun olarak kullanılır ve yerine getirilirğ şeklinde değiştiriliyor.

* Anayasağnın, yargı yetkisinin Türk Milleti adına bağımsız mahkemelerce kullanılacağına ilişkin 9. maddesi için geliştirilen öneri ise şöyle: ğYargı yetkisi, Türkiyeğnin taraf olduğu anlaşma gerekleri saklı kalmak kaydıyla Türk Milleti adına bağımsız mahkemelerce kullanılır.ğ

* ğTemel hak ve hürriyetler, yabancılar için, milletlerarası hukuka uygun olarak kanunla sınırlanabilirğ denilen Anayasağnın 16. maddesi; ğTemel hak ve hürriyetler, AB vatandaşları dışındaki yabancılar için milletlerarası hukuka uygun olarak kanunla sınırlanabilirğ şeklinde değiştiriliyor.

* ğVatandaş, suç sebebiyle yabancı bir ülkeye geri verilemezğ denilen ve ABğye uyum anlayışıyla 7 Mayıs 2004 tarihinde ğUluslararası Ceza Divanına taraf olmanın gerektirdiği yükümlülükler hariç olmak üzere vatandaş, suç sebebiyle yabancı bir ülkeye verilemezğ  şeklinde değiştirilmiş bulunan 38. maddesinin son fıkrasının, bu kez de; ğVatandaş, usulünce onaylanmış uluslararası anlaşmalar ve AB müktesebatının gerektirdiği haller dışında, suç sebebiyle yabancı bir ülkeye iade edilemezğ diye değiştiriliyor.

* Anayasağnın, dilekçe hakkına ilişkin 74. maddesinin 1. fıkrasındaki ğvatandaşlarğ sözcüğünün ğAB ve Türk vatandaşlarığ şeklinde değiştirilmesi öneriliyor. Bu fıkranın önerilen yeni şekli şöyle; ğAB ve Türk vatandaşları, kendileriyle veya kamu ile ilgili dilek ve şikayetleri hakkında, yetkili makamlara ve TBMMğne başvurma hakkına sahiptirğ

* Anayasağnın 138. maddesinin 1. fıkrasının şu şekilde değiştirilmesi öneriliyor: ğHakimler, görevlerinde bağımsızdırlar; Anayasaya, kanuna ve AB müktesebatı dahil hukuka uygun olarak vicdani kanaatlerine göre hüküm verirler.ğ



Papağnın heykeli altında imza atmışlardı

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül, 29 Ekim 2004 tarihinde İtalyağnın başkenti Romağda düzenlenen ve Avrupa Birliğiğnin kurucu anlaşmasınının temeli olan anayasaya Papa İnnocenteğin heykelinin altında imza atmışlardı. 

29 Ekim Cumhuriyet Bayramı kutlamalarının yapıldığı bir günde AKP hükümetinin attığı imza, Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin yasama, yürütme ve yargı organları üzerinde bağlayıcı hükümler içeriyor. 

Atılan imza ile birlikte egemenlik de Avrupa Birliğiğne bırakılmıştı.



TDKğnın da görüşü alınacak

Başbakan Erdoğanğın talimatıyla hazırlanan sözde sivil Anayasa taslağının dilinin sadeleştirilmesi için Türk Dil Kurumuğndan görüş alınacak. Anayasa Komisyonu Başkanı Burhan Kuzu, Anayasağnın dilinin ağır olduğunu ve sadeleştirilmesi gerektiğine dikkat çekti. Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun ise, Türk diline hakim olduklarını belirterek, ğTürk Dil Kurumuğna danışmaya gerek duymadık. TDKğya imla kuralları yönünden danışılması konusunda yorum yapamamğ  diye konuştu. üzbudun, ğüzerinde değişiklik yapılsa da taslağa sahip çıkarız. Ancak, ciddi bir değişiklik olursa kendi taslağımızı kamuoyuna açıklarızğ  diye konuştu. üzbudun, taslağın ayrıntılarında değişiklik yapılması halinde tepki göstermeyeceklerini belirtti.*

----------


## bozok

Sivil Anayasa sivillerden neden gizleniyor? 


*AKP'nin hazırlattığı sivil anayasaya tepki üstüne tepki yağıyor!

04 Eylül 2007 



Siyasiler: Halkı yönlendirmeye çalışıyorlar. 
Barolar: Dayatmayla sivil anayasa hazırlanamaz. 
üğretim üyeleri: Anayasanın hazırlanış süreci de şeffaf olmalı 


AKP'nin, 22 Temmuz seçimleri öncesinde hazırlıklarına başladığı yeni anayasa taslağı hızla şekillenirken içeriği kamuoyundan sır gibi saklanıyor. Altı akademisyenden oluşan kurulun hazırladığı taslağı inceleyen 11 üyeli AKP Anayasa Hazılık Komisyonu, dün çalışmalarını tamamlayarak 136 esas ve dokuz geçici maddeden oluşan taslakta yapılmasını istedikleri değişiklikleri belirledi. Komisyon yeni madde önerilerini ve açıklığa kavuşturulmasını istedikleri konuları içeren bir raporu, taslağı hazırlayan akademisyenler kuruluna sundu. 

Gelecek cuma günü AKP komisyonu ile akademisyenler kurulu, Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın başkanlığında bir araya gelerek ikinci tur görüşmeleri başlatacak. Ancak bilim kurulunun taslağı da, AKP'nin söz konusu taslakta ne tür değişiklikler istediği de sır gibi saklanıyor.  

Akademisyenlerle huhukçular, AKP'nin büyük iddialarla ortaya attığı anayasa taslağının şu ana kadar sadece 17 kişi tarafından biliniyor  ve değerlendiriliyor olmasına tepkili. Yeni sivil bir anayasanın toplumsal uzlaşmayla hazırlanması gerektiğini belirten uzmanların AKP'nin tavrına ilişkin görüşleri şöyle: 



'Basından takip ediyoruz'  

Prof. Dr. Gökhan Antalya (Marmara üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi Dekanı  "Dekanlığa Adalet Bakanlığı'nca herhangi bir tasarı gelmedi. Biz de gerekli kurullara, ana bilim dallarına yollayıp değerlendirme imkanı bulamadık. Basından takip ediyoruz. Tasarı daha önce en azından bakanlığın sitesinde yayınlanırdı. Bu haliyle sivil olduğu iddia edilen 
anayasayla ilgili bakış açısı ortaya koyamadık. Bunun dışında anayasa taslağının tartışıldığı bilimsel bir toplantı daveti ya da duyurusu da gelmedi. Bir anayasa toplumun ruhudur. Tüm hukuk sistemi ve tüm toplumu ilgilendiren konularda uzlaşı sağlanması gerekir." 



'Değişiklik bile uzlaşıyla olur'  

Prof. Dr. İbrahim Kaboğlu (Marmara üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi üğretim üyesi: "'Sivil anayasa' adıyla ortaya çıkan hareket ne yapacak, bu tam belli değil. ünemli olan iddialı bir isimle hiç de demokratik olmayan, hiç de saydam olmayan bir usul izlenmesi. Anayasa hazırlanırken izlenen yol ve yöntem nedir bunu bilmediğimiz gibi, sivil anayasa söylemiyle yola çıkanlar biliyorlar mı, ondan da ciddi kuşkularım var. Anasaya 'toplumsal uzlaşma belgesi'yse bırakın yeni anayasa oluşturmayı, anayasada değişiklik yapmak bile uzlaşmayı gerekli kılar. 1992 yılında başlayıp 1995 yılında noktalanan süreçte anayasa değişikliği yapılırken uzlaşma oldu. Hüsamettin Cindoruk o dönemde Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi başkanıydı. Anayasa değişikliği uzlaşmayla, tartışmayla, saydamlıkla yapılır. Ama anayasa nasıl yapılmaz? İşte bu biçimde yapılmaz. Bu yapım tarzı Türkiye'nin içinden geçmekte olduğu kritik süreçte gündemi kaplama amacına yöneliktir. Uzun zamandar anayasa değişikliği beklentisi içinde olan Türkiye'nin bu 
umudunun heba olmasından kaygı duyarım; eğer bunu AKP bu şekilde yöntem yanlışlığıyla götürürse...." 



'Bilgi almakta zorlanıyoruz'  

Kazım Kolcuoğlu / İstanbul Barosu Başkanı: "üalışmayı kimlerin yaptığı, ne tartışıldığı gizlilik içinde yürütülüyor. 'Kamuoyunun her kesimiyle tartışılması gerekir' söylemi bir yandan dile getirilirken, bir yandan gizlilik olması bizi kuşkulandırıyor. Ne yapmak istediklerini bilemiyoruz. Komisyonda görev alanları birkaç gün öncesine kadar bilen yoktu. Hukukçu olarak bu konuda bilgi almakta zorluk içindeyiz. Dayatma ve emrivakiler anayasa için de geçerli hale getirilmemeli. Bu, halkın ortak mukabelesidir." 



'İçerik kadar usul de önemli'  

Prof. Dr. Semih Gemalmaz /İstanbul üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi üğretim üyesi:  "Sivil anayasa çalışması böyle yürütülmez. Bir anayasanın içeriği kadar yapılma usulü de önemlidir. Neden önemlidir, çünkü yapılma usulü içeriği belirler. Bir anayasanın 'sivil' olabilmesi onun yapanların sivil olabilmesine bağlıdır. Yapanların 'sivil olması' demek, sadece üniformasız olması demek değildir." 



'AKP geniş katılım istemiyor'  

Sezgin Tanrıkulu / Diyarbakır Barosu Başkanı: "AKP'nin bugüne kadar izlediği stratejide sivil ve yeni bir anayasayı geniş bir toplumsal mutabakatla ortaya çıkaracakları iradesini görmüyorum. En azından şu anda kırılma hattını oluşturan meseleler konusunda ne tür yaklaşım içinde olacaklarının sinyalini bile vermiyorlar. Ortada altı anayasa hukukçusunun hazırladığı bir fikri ürün var. Ne kadar AKP için hazırlanmış olsa da bu metnin kamuoyuna sunulması ve tartışmalar izleyip görüşün buna göre olgunlaştırılması gerekirdi. AKP'nin bunu geniş katılımla yapmak istemediğini anlıyoruz. Kendi görüşlerini oluşturmadan önce fikir ürünü metni kamuoyuyla paylaşmaları gerekirdi." 



Kuzu: Bir şey saklamıyoruz  

AKP'nin Anayasa Komisyonu'nda yer alan 11 kişiden biri olan İstanbul Milletvekili ve eski Anayasa Komisyonu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Burhan Kuzu ise tepkilere şaşardı. Kuzu şöyle dedi: 

"Kimseden bir şey saklamıyoruz. Bilim kurulu taslağı isterse basına verebilir. Biz bir siyasi partiyiz. Taslaktaki her maddeye sahip çıkacağız diye bir şey yok. Programımızla çelişen maddeler olabilir, bakacağız. Taslağı süzgecimizden geçireceğiz. Bilim kurulunun taslağı AKP tarafından 
açıklanabilir. Muhtemelen açıklanır. Belki her ikisi (Bilim kurulunun ve AKP'nin taslağı birlikte açıklanır.

Radikal*

----------


## bozok

RABITAT Ad- DOLAR-MARK VE FEDERASYON ANAYASASI



*Mustafa YILDIRIM 
Hakimiyetimilliye
4 Eylül, 2007 




Profesör, laikliği ve yönetsel düzenlemeleri savunurken demiş ki:
ğİslam dini, yüzyıllardan beri devlet ve toplum hayatını güçlü etkisi altında bulundurmuştur. Bu durumda, din hizmetlerinin devlet kontrolünden tamamen uzak biçimde cemaat örgütlerine bırakılması çok sakıncalı olur.ğ


Profesör, Atatürkğün gösterdiği yolu da önemsemiş ve denetimin cemaat örgütlerine bırakılmasını istememiş:
ğAtatürkğün Türk toplumun için çizdiği ğçağdaş uygarlık düzeyine ulaşmakğ hedefinin gerçekleştirilmesini tehlikeye düşürebilirdi. Bu sebepledir ki, Türk İnkılabının laiklik anlayışı, Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığının devlet teşkilatı içinde yer almasını tercih etmiş ve bu sistem, 1961 ve 1982 Anayasalarıyla sürdürülmüştür.ğ

*


Anayasa değiştirmek, yolsuzluk ve soygunlara bulaşan yandaşları ve hatta bakanları, başbakanları, cumhurbaşkanlarını kurtaracak yasa değişiklikleri yapmaya benzemez:

ABD-Cuntacılarının Anayasası değiştirilmeliydi; ama ulusumuzun hukukçularının, aydınlarının önerileri, toplumun tüm bireylerinin de katılımıyla tartışıldıktan; ince eleyip sık dokunduktan sonra.


Türk Anayasası yalnızca çoğunluğun uzlaşmasıyla oluşmaz; çünkü T.C. Anayasasının kaynağında emperyalizme karşı gerçekleştirilen ve emperyalizm var oldukça sürecek olan bağımsızlık savaşı var! 
Bu gerçeği unutan darbecilerin, diktatörlerin yaptıkları değişiklikler kendilerine de yaramamıştırğ Oyunu, parti, tarikat, etnik milliyetçilik çıkarlarıyla oynadığınızda T.C. Devletiğni de yıkarsınız. 


Yıkımdan yana olan her türden etnik milliyetçilerin amacı da budur! Onların bir bölümü, Anayasağda ulusal egemenliğin zayıflatılması önerileriyle eşzamanlı olarak kışkırtıyor; kendilerine karşı hukuksal kovuşturma açılmasını diliyor ve sonra da T.C.ğnin birliğini sorun edinip ABD-ABğye taşımak istiyorlarğ


Abdullah Cumhur Gül seçilir seçilmez kapıyı açmıştı: 

Devletin din egemenliğinden bağımsız yapılanmasını değil de, ABDğnin Uluslararası Din Hürriyeti senaryosuna ( Bkz. SüA) uygun; ulusal eğitimi parçalayan Nur evlerinin, Işık evlerinin, kursların serbestliği!... Din Hürriyeti ona göre her türlü dinsel öbekleşmenin serbestliğidir.


AC Gül, ayrıca rekabet de rekabet, diyorduğ Bu nasıl rekabetmiş görelim: CIPEğci Prof. E. üzbudun, almış yanına Atlas Liberalğini, TESEV-WINEP elemanlarını; ğAnayasayı hazırlıyoruz!ğ  diyor. 
Anayasa AKPğnin Anayasası olacakmış! Bu söz gerçeği yansıtmıyor; ama öncelikle yazının başındaki açıklamayı yapmış olan CIPEğci, TDVğci, TESEVğci E. üzbudunğun hızlı değişiminin kaynağına bakılmalıyız; çünkü onlar Anayasayı yıllardır yazıyorlar; öyle üç beş kişiyle değilğ


E. üzbudun, ürümcek Ağının ağalarıyla tanışmış  (Nasıl olduğunu o anlatırsa bileceğiz.) Amerikan işadamlarının örgütü CIPE, Ankarağda şube açmış; E. üzbudun da orada 2. Adam olarak çalışmaya başlamış ve Baş-örümcek NEDğin dergilerinden eksik olmamış! 


NEDğin alt örümceklerinin adlarında hep ğDemokrasi Enstitüsüğ  ya da ğDemokrasi Vakfığ  vardırğ Profesör ve arkadaşları, Türk Demokrasi Vakfığnı kurmuşlar: Amerikan dolarları gelmiş; Hıristiyan Demokrat Partisiğnin kolu Konrad Adenauer Stiftung aracılığıyla Deutsche marklarğ

üncelikle üniversitelerdeki profesörlerle bağlantılar için Türk Anayasa reformu toplantıları; sonra TESEV ile raporlar, NDI-IRI-TESAV-ARI ile atölyeciliklerğ


Paralar birbirine karışmış; Amerikan doları, Alman markı, George Soros euro-dolarığ 

Ulusal bağımsızlığı savunanların olanaklarına bir bakın; bir de şunların dolarlarına, eurolarınağ


şimdi sormaya hakkım olduğunu düşünüyorum: 

Bu işler en azından 20 yıldır sürüyor da, T.C.ğni koruyup kollama iddiasında olanlar görmüyor muydu? Bilmiyor olabilirler mi?  


*


üteki küçük örümcekler ve WINEPği mi soracaksınız? Onlara da geleceğim; fakat Allah aşkına söyler misiniz; 20 yıldır hükümet edenler bu örümcekleri beslemediler mi? 

NDIğnin temsilcisi eski CIA elemanı Ledsky, ğTBMM Anayasa komisyonuyla birlikte çalıştıkğ  dememiş miydi?

Kürt Nurcularının örgütü Med-Zehra bağlantılı ğYeni Sözleşmeğ de buluşan Ermeni, Yahudi asıllı etnik oyuncular ve ğKürtlerin yanı sıra üerkezler de Türk devletiyle masaya oturacakğ  diyen etnik milliyetçilerğ


*


Sözü uzatmaya gerek yok; demem o ki, Anayasayı Profesör ve üç-beş kişi değil; Washington-Ankara hattında dolaşanların yanı sıra tüm sivilceler ve onlara desteğini esirgemeyen devlet büyükleri hazırladı. 

Ancak hazırlanan Anayasa değil; Anadolu Federe Devletiğnin ön sözleşmesine giriştir!   

ürümcek Ağı dağıtılmadan, yabancı devletlerin ajan şebekesi yurtdışı edilmeden demokrasi de, seçimler de, cumhuriyet de, laiklik de laf içinde laf olarak kalır, derken yanlış mı söylemişiz?


1 Eylül 2007


Not:1- Amerikanın patronluğunu, CIA-ürümcek birlikteliğini, Alman partilerini görmeyip de bu işi de yalnızca ABğye bağlayacak olanlar, bilerek ya da bilmeyerek yıkıcılarla aynı yönde yürüdüklerini anlasalar! Atlas liberallerini bile solcu diye karalamaya çalışanlar neyi örtmeye çalışıyorlar?
2- Güvenlik makamları, WINEPğe gönderdikleri subay ve polisleri geri çağırmayacaklar mı?*

----------


## bozok

Gözünüz aydın!.. 


*ümit Zileli
Haber3
06 Eylül 2007




Sahnede yalnızca biz kaldık... Ilımlı İslamın dünyadaki biricik yıldızı artık Türkiye!..  Halbuki, ABD'nin eski Dışişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Richard Holbrooke ne demişti daha üç gün önce: 



- Türkiye ile Malezya dünyada ılımlı İslamın uygulandığı iki ülke... 



Trajikomik gelişme de bu açıklamanın hemen ardından oluverdi... Holbrooke'un sözleri medyada yer alıp, "dur bir dakika" demeye bile vakit kalmadan, Malezya, "ılımlı İslam aşamasını" çoktan geride bıraktığını, çok çarpıcı biçimde dünyaya ilan etti. ülkenin İngiliz sömürgesi olmaktan kurtuluşunun 50. yılında kralın eşi, yani "First Lady" halkın karşısına ilk kez başını kapatarak çıktı. Başbakan Ahmet Bedevi ise anayasada yazılı olan "Malezya laik bir devlettir" maddesinin değişebileceğini açıkladı. Malezya yasalarının şeriat kurallarına göre değiştirileceğini söyleme şerefi de Adalet Bakanı Ahmet Firuz 'a düştü!.. Hoş, zaten uzun süredir bu ülkenin üniversitelerinde sıkmabaş mecburiydi ve bazı bölgelerinde ise açıkça şeriat hükümleri uygulanıyordu. 



Kısacası, aslında Malezya'da "ılımlı İslam" diye bir şey yoktu, dinci devlete doğru yuvarlanan, kuralların toplumun nabzına göre şerbet verilerek değiştirilip sıkılaştırıldığı bir ülke vardı... Son açıklamalar ve kralın eşinin başını kapaması "çemberin tamamlandığını" gösterdi... 



- Malezya artık bir şeriat devletidir!.. 



*** 



Böylece, kaldık mı tek başımıza!.. 



Artık, Batı'nın ılımlı İslama iftiharla örnek gösterdiği bir tek ülke var: 



- Türkiye Cumhuriyeti!.. 



Batı dünyasının en önemli gazeteleri artık açık açık "Türk İslam devleti"  demeye başladı bile. Daha da ileri giden yorumlarda ise Türkiye'nin Avrupa Birliği adaylığıyla alay ediliyor. Yıllar önce, Tayyip ve Abdullah beylerin AB çıkarması karşısında yüzlerce kez yazdığımız "Amaçları bu değil, Avrupa Birliği'ni düşledikleri düzene ulaşmak için araç olarak kullanıyorlar" ana fikrini şimdi Avrupa ve ABD gazetelerinin başyazılarında okumak acı acı gülümsetiyor tabii. 



Ancak yine de atılacak son bir dev adım var. ülkenin önce renk, sonra deri değiştirebilmesi için mutlaka "halledilmesi gereken" yaşamsal değişim hazır. Adı da gayet demokratik: 



- Sivil anayasa!.. 



Niçin "sivil" diye soracak olursanız, sivil elbiseli Başbakan desteğinde sivil giyimli profesörler yaptığı için!.. İçeriğini kimselerin doğru dürüst bilmediği, birtakım bölümlerinin gazetelerde yer aldığı, cemaatlerin sevinç gözyaşlarıyla karşıladığı bu "sivil" anayasa için benim de bir önerim var. 



- Markasını koyalım... 



Neden olmasın?. Madem bu denli sivil bir anayasa yapıyoruz, hiç olmazsa tarihe mal olsun... Eminim siz de beğeneceksiniz; büyük emeklerle böylesine bir anayasayı toplumun karşısına çıkaran Tayyip Bey'i giydiren, çocuklarını burslandıran, oğlunu gemilendiren (gemiyi Burak Erdoğan 'a satan bacanağıydı yanlış hatırlamıyorsam) Remzi Gür 'ün yarattığı son derece "sivil" marka bence çok uygun: 



- Ramsey Anayasası!..  



Sonra?.. Sonrası malum; ABD'den kalkan uçak, İstanbul Havalimanı'na iner, cemaatin ağlayarak getirdiği tekbirler arasında Fethullah Efendi yıllar sonra Türk topraklarına ayak basar... İşte o gün işlem tamamlanmıştır!... 



Bu ülkenin aydınlık insanları, böyle bir "son" a hazır mısınız?.. Değilseniz, atın üzerinizdeki ölü toprağını, ayağa kalkın, gücünüzü gösterin, öncü olması gerekenleri sarsın, olmuyorsa değiştirin... 



- üünkü, "Ramsey Anayasası" Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin sonudur!..*

----------


## bozok

İki Farklı Türkiye Gerçeği 

*Sami GüKüE 
HaberA
[email protected] 
06.09.2007


Artık iki farklı Türkiye gerçeğini kabul etmek zorundayız.



Bir yanda, Atatürk ilkeleri ışığındaki üağdaş Türkiye; öbür yanda, çağa ayak uydurmuş gibi görünen ama dünyası karanlık, bin beş yüz yıl öncesine özlem duyan, üç kuruşluk çıkarı için kendini kullandırmaktan utanmayan, ulus ve insan bilincini yitirmiş bir insanlar topluluğunun var olduğu Türkiye. 



şimdi sözde sivil bir anayasa hazırlanıyor. 



Sanki Türkiye'nin başka işi gücü kalmadı, bütün sorunları halledildi de sıra anayasaya geldi.



İlginçtir  bu anayasayı hazırlayan akademisyen Türkiye'ye demokrasi getirebilmek için ABD hazinesinden beslenen bir vakfın yöneticisi



Evet 1983 yılından itibaren ABD hazinesinden alınan para kurducusu olduğu "Türk Demokrasi Vakıfı" ile ülkemize eşsiz hizmetler yaptı.



ürneğin AKP iktidara geldiğinde ilk iş olarak yüz binlerce dolar karşılığında özelleştirme haritası hazırlamıştı.



şimdi de aralarında ulusal onuru biçimlenmemiş akademisyenlerle Sivil anayasa hazırlıyor. 



Bu anayasanın AKP komisyonunun başındaki isim de Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat!..



Eğer gerçekten sivil anayasa istiyorsanız geçici 15. maddesini kaldırın...



Ama kaldırmazlar...



üünkü Bu anayasayı yapan silahlı gücü iktidara getirenler 1983 yılından itibaren bu ülkeye demokrasi getirmeye çalışanlar..



Sivil toplum örgütleri ile...



Işadamları ile...



işbirlikçiler ile.



Tam anlamıyla başarmalarına bir adım kaldı.



O da atıldı mı geçmiş olsun....



Bütün bunlar gözden kaçıyor.



Daha önce anımsatmıştık.



Ama bir kez daha anımsatalım dedik.



En azından tarihe karşı sorumluluğumuzu yerine getirmiş oluruz.*

----------


## bozok

AKP Anayasası  


*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ
[email protected] 
07.09.2007




ANAYASA, toplumsal uzlaşmanın ürünü olan bir ulusal mutabakat belgesi ya da sözleşmesidir. Daha doğrusu, öyle olmalıdır.

Türkiyeğde 36 yıldır, askeri yönetim dönemlerinde hazırlanan tepki anayasaları yürürlükteydi.

Bu anayasalar da, her iktidar döneminde budana budana kuşa çevrilmişti.
Dolayısıyla, toplumsal uzlaşma ürünü olacak ve sık sık değiştirilmesine ihtiyaç duyulmayacak bir sivil anayasaya şiddetle ihtiyaç vardı. Geçmişteki iktidarlar ve parlamentolar bu ihtiyacı göremediler ya da görmek istemediler.

Meclisğte 340 sandalyeye sahip olan AKP -haklı olarak- sivil bir anayasa için kolları sıvadı.

Ama nedense çok aceleci davranıyor. Yangından mal kaçırıyor sanki. Sivil anayasa taslağı üniversite, sivil toplum örgütleri, meslek odaları, siyasi partiler, dernek ve sendika temsilcilerinden oluşan bir kurul tarafından değil, Sayın Başbakanğın görevlendirdiği Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun tarafından hazırlanıyor.

Daha doğrusu, hazırlandı ama taslağın tam metni kamuoyuna bir türlü açıklanmıyor.

Taslakta neler olduğunu sadece kamuoyu ve medya değil, AKPğliler bile bilmiyor.
Taslak, Sayın Başbakan tarafından onaylandıktan sonra kamuoyuna açıklanacak ve tartışmaya açılacakmış!

Yani, önce emrivaki ve dayatma, ondan sonra uzlaşma arayışı... Tıpkı cumhurbaşkanı adayı belirlendikten sonra uzlaşma aranması gibi... 

İçeriği belli değil 

Anayasadan, Prof. Zafer üskülğün önerisi doğrultusunda Atatürkçülük çıkarılıyor mu?

Cumhurbaşkanlığı, bütün yetkileri budanarak, sembolik bir makam haline mi getiriliyor?

üok önemli olan temel hak ve özgürlükler ne şekilde düzenleniyor?
Laiklik yeniden mi tanımlanıyor?

ğMilliğ sözcüğüne ve kavramına yer verilmiyor mu?

Mir Dengir Fıratğın çizdiği çerçeveye göre hazırlanan bir anayasa, askeri rejim dönemlerinde hazırlanan anayasalardan daha ileri ve daha demokratik; daha önemlisi de, bir ulusal mutabakat belgesi ya da sözleşmesi olabilir mi?
Toplumun yarıdan fazlasının mutabakatına ihtiyaç duymayan ve hiç tartışılmayan böyle bir anayasaya ğSivil anayasağ değil, dense dense ğAKP anayasasığ denir. 

AKP bildiğini okuyor 

Prof. Ergun üzbudun başkanlığındaki akademisyenlerin hazırladığı ve tam içeriği henüz açıklanmayan 139 maddelik sivil anayasa taslağı, şimdi, AKPğde kurulan 11 kişilik komisyonda inceleniyor. Yani AKP, bugüne kadar olduğu gibi yine kendisi çalıp kendisi oynuyor.

Anayasa taslağı önümüzdeki aydan itibaren siyasi partilerin ve sivil toplum kuruluşlarının görüşüne sunulacakmış.

Sunulacak da ne olacak?  

AKP yine bildiğini okuyacak.

Taslağın hazırlanmasında izlenen yol yöntem bile demokratik ve katılımcı değil.
ülü doğacağı şimdiden kesinleşen böyle bir anayasaya ulusal mutabakat sözleşmesi diyebilir miyiz?

Dayatmacı zihniyetin dayatma anayasası...*

----------


## bozok

Adı "sivil" kendisi "gizli" taslak

*ANKARA, 
Heddam.com
07 Eylül 2007 


1982 Anayasası'nı değiştirmek için çalışmalarını sürdüren AKP, yeni taslağa "sivil anayasa" nitelendirmesinde bulunmasına karşın çalışmaları gizli yürütmesi tartışmalara neden oldu. 



Akademisyenlerin hazırladığı taslağın kamuoyuna açıklanmasına izin verilmezken, partinin maddeler üzerindeki önerileriyle ilgili ise hiç bilgi verilmiyor.

Anayasa taslağı için "sivil" nitelemesinde bulunan AKP, çalışmalarını ise gizli yürütüyor. Akademisyenlerin hazırladığı taslağın kamuoyuna açıklanmasına izin verilmezken, partinin maddeler üzerindeki önerileriyle ilgili ise hiç bilgi verilmiyor.

1982 Anayasası'nı değiştirmek için çalışmalarını sürdüren AKP, yeni anayasa taslağına "sivil anayasa" nitelendirmesinde bulunmasına karşın çalışmaları gizli yürütmesi tartışmalara neden oldu. AKP, Bilkent üniversitesi öğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun'un başkanlığındaki 6 kişilik komisyon tarafından hazırlanan taslağı açıklamadığı gibi partide oluşturulan komisyonun çalışmaları konusunda da "ser verilip sır verilmiyor".

AKP yöneticileri, çalışmalarla ilgili içerik vermek yerine "demokratik ve temel hak ve özgürlüklerin ön planda tutulduğu bir anayasa" olacağı yönünde genel söylemler kullanıyor. Anayasa taslağını, kendi oluşturduğu akademisyenler komisyonuna hazırlatan AKP, parti içinde 11 hukukçu milletvekilinden oluşan bir komisyon oluşturmuştu. Söz konusu komisyon, taslak üzerinde yaptığı ilk incelemenin ardından öneriler hazırlayarak akademisyenlere sundu. Akademisyenlerden gelecek yeni öneriler, yine bu komisyon tarafından değerlendirilecek.

AKP, gelecek hafta taslağı kamuoyuna açıklamayı planlıyor. Sivil toplum örgütleri, siyasi partiler, üniversiteler ve ilgili kurum ve kuruluşlara sunulacak olan taslak, gelecek eleştiri, uyarı ve öneriler doğrultusunda yine aynı komisyon tarafından ele alınarak son biçimi verilecek. AKP'nin komisyonunun, ilgili kurum ve kuruluşlardan gelecek önerileri nasıl değerlendireceği, taslağa yansıtıp yansıtmayacağı ise bilinmiyor.


şahin: Noksanlık mı var?

Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin, NTV'de konuyla ilgili soruları yanıtladı. CHP lideri Deniz Baykal "ın sivil anayasanın Cumhuriyet ve Lozan'ın kazanımlarını tehlikeye atabileceği yönündeki açıklamasının  anımsatılması üzerine şahin, Türkiye'de korku üzerine siyaset yapmanın alışkanlık haline geldiğini belirtti. şahin, "Cumhuriyet 85. yaşına basacak, hala " Cumhuriyet, rejim tehlikede" derseniz, birileri çıkar, "hala nasıl tehlikede, acaba bu rejimde noksanlık mı var?"  diye düşünür" dedi. Taslağın, rejimin, Cumhuriyet'in temel niteliklerini, Lozan Antlaşması'nı tehlikeye düşürdüğüne dair yorumların, "hayal ürünü"  olduğunu ifade eden şahin, bu konulara yönelik hiçbir şeyin taslakta yer almadığını belirtti. 
*

----------


## bozok

Sipariş anayasa 



*Yalçın BAYER ANKARA, 
05 Eylül 2007 




Yeni Anayasanın mimarı kim?


Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun; Başbakan tarafından özel olarak görev verilen "bilimsel heyet"in başkanı. Bilkent üniversitesi öğretim üyesi; 2002 seçimlerinden önce ise ANAP MKY üyesi.

Bu taslağı kimin hazırladığını biliyor muyuz?

Bazı isimler geçiyor ama bu isimlerin hangi nedenle bu komisyon teşkiline davet edildikleri bilinmiyor.

Bir anayasanın yapımında usul nedir?

Bütün toplumun en başından itibaren katılımda bulunduğu bir yol izlenmelidir. Hani AKP'nin destekçisi "demokratlar" ağızlarından "katılımcı demokrasi" sözcüğünü düşürmüyorlar. Ama anayasanın nüvesi hazırlanırken, kimin hangi nedenle katıldığı belli olmayan bir komisyon kapalı kapılar ardında "çatı"yı çatıyor. Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat'ın verdiği "çerçeveye" göre yazılacak.

Bir anayasayı siyasetçiler mi, bilim adamları mı yapmalı?

Ne o, ne o!... Toplumun bütün katmanlarının başından itibaren bu sürece katılması gerekir.

Ne yazık ki, AKP'nin seçtiği bilim adamlarının hazırlatıp AKP'li üst yönetime verdiği bir anayasa taslağını tartışmak durumunda kalacağız.

1980'den sonra anayasa değişiklikleri Meclis'ten nasıl geçti?

Antidemokratik sayılan 12 Eylül askeri döneminde Prof. Orhan Aldıkaçtı başkanlığındaki komisyonun hazırladığı taslak bile kamuoyunun önünde yoğun şekilde tartışılmıştı. 1980 sonrasındaki değişikliklerde tüm partilerin katıldığı "Uyum Komisyonu"nda görüşülmüştü. H. Cindoruk'un başlattığı uygulama bir temayül haline gelmişti. AKP şimdi bundan uzak duruyor.

Oktay Ekşi, taslağın kamuoyuna açıklanmasını istiyor; "kimseye vermeyiz"  deniliyor.

Bu kimin anayasası olacak o zaman?

"Uyum Komisyonu"  anlayışı olmadığına göre, AKP'nin teklif ettiği bir anayasa taslağı ile karşı karşıya karşıyayız. Bunu tartışacağız. Prof. Zafer üskül anayasadan Atatürkçülüğü çıkartalım, anayasalarda bilimsel nesnellik aranmalıdır, ideoloji olmaz, diyor. Acaba öyle mi? Bir partinin daveti ile "bilim adamları"na taslak hazırlatılıyorsa, bunun bilimsel nesnelliğine nasıl inanacağız? üzbudun ilk önce bunu açıklamalıdır; bilim adamı gibi mi, yoksa politikacı gibi mi davranılacaktır? Bu işte bir tuzak olduğu söylenebilir. 

"Müesses nizam"  ne olacaktır? Milletin nizamı mı, AKP'nin nizamı mı?*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa taslağı ve ğvahiy kÃ¡tipliğiğ 

*Yalçın BAYER
[email protected] 
8 Eylül 2007 



ANAYASA taslak metnini hazırlayan komisyon üyeleri bir anayasa hukukçusu gibi davranmak yerine neden ğvahiy kÃ¡tibiğ gibi davranmak yolunu tercih ettiler?


Geçmiş parlamentolardan birinde ğAnayasa Komisyonuğ üyeliği yapan eski bir milletvekili "Bu çalışmalara çok şaşırıyorum"  diyor.

Eleştirilerini dinliyoruz:

"Anayasa taslağı hazırlanırken; sadece Başbakanğın teveccühüne mazhar olmuş Anayasa hukukçuları bir metin hazırlayıp AKP yetkili ve ilgililerine teslim etmişlerdir. Bu metin üzerinde AKP yetkili ve ilgilileri AKPğnin görüşlerine uygun olarak değişiklik tekliflerinde bulunmuş ve metni kendi teklif ve düşüncelerini içeren ilavelerle birlikte, Başbakan tarafından seçilen anayasa hukukçularına, komisyon metninine son şeklini vermek üzere göndermiş veya göndereceklerdir.

İstanbullu hukukçular dışlanarak Ankaralı hukukçulara hazırlatılan bu taslak kimin anayasası olacaktır; AKPğnin mi?

KAMUOYUNDAN GİZLİ

Ne yazık ki, bugüne kadar olan süreç adeta ğkamuoyundan gizlenerekğ  yürütülmüştür.

Kamuoyu kendisinin bütün yaşamını etkileyecek yeni anayasa hazırlıklarından sadece AKPğye yakın medya mensuplarının ğsızdırdığığ kadar bilgi sahibi olmak durumunda bırakılmıştır.

AKPğye yakın kaynaklardan, Sabahğta Nazlı Ilıcakğtan edinilen bilgiler ışığında;

ğTürkçeğden başka dillerde eğitim, demokratik toplum gereklerine uygun olarak kanunla düzenlenirğ  şeklinde bir düzenlemenin tartışmaya açılacağı anlaşılıyor.

Bu düzenleme ile Türkçe ve anadilde eğitim konusu bir anayasal sorun olmaktan çıkarılıp parlamentoya ve dolayısıyla şu anda ğkahir ekseriyetğe sahip AKPğnin bu konudaki değerlendirmesine bırakılıyor.

EĞİTİM BİRLİĞİ VE TüRBAN

Yine yeni düzenlemelerden, Nazlı Hanım vasıtasıyla kamuoyuna sızdırılan ğHiçbir surette eğitim özgürlüğü engellenmeyecekğ  tarzındaki yeni yaklaşım, tamamen türban ve paralel eğitim ve öğretim kurumlarının önünü açmaya yönelik olarak ve en önemlisi mevcut Anayasağnın 174. maddesinde düzenlenen, Devrim Kanunlarının korunması kenar başlıklı, Anayasağnın ruhu ile ilgili maddesinin sağladığı kurucu cumhuriyetin temel felsefesini korumayı ortadan kaldırmaya yönelik bir düzenleme olma tehlikesini taşımaktadır. 

BAşLANGIüTAKİ GİZEM!

Bu yöntem, yeni bir Anayasa hazırlanmasında, Anayasa hukukunun geleneklerine uygun bulunmamakta ve katılımcı demokrasi ilkeleri ile bağdaşmamaktadır.

Anayasa hazırlık çalışmalarında Başbakan tarafından görevlendirilen Anayasa hukukçuları ne yazık ki bu süreçte, katılımcı demokrasi gereği, toplumun bütün katmanlarınca oluşturulacak bir ulusal hassasiyet doğrultusunda Anayasa hazırlık çalışmaları yapmak yerine, ilahi emirleri yazan ğvahiy kÃ¡tipleriğ [/COLOR gibi bir gizliliği tercih etmişlerdir. 

şüphesiz ki ğvahiy kÃ¡tipleriğ  öyle davranmak zorundaydılar ama katılımcı demokrasi, anayasanın toplumsallığı gibi kavramları dillerinden düşürmeyenler için bu başlangıç fazla gizemli olmuştur. "

AKP, Türkiyeğye ğtabldot anayasağ mı sunmak istiyor?*

----------


## bozok

Yeni Anayasayı Hazırlayan Komisyon  

*06.09.2007



AKP'ye yeni Anayasa taslağı hazırlayan ve başkanlığını Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun'un yaptığı bilim kurulunun bugüne değin gizli tutulan beş komisyon üyesinin adları açıklandı.  


üoğu, Anayasa'daki Kemalist unsurların ayıklanması görüşünü savunan öğretim üyelerinin "ilginç" özelliklerini ve bazı görüşlerini açıklıyoruz: 

Prof. Dr. Levent Köker (Gazi üniversitesi): Demokratik çoğulcu yaklaşımı, sol ideolojiye yön gösteren görüşleriyle tanınıyor. Resmi ideoloji karşı söylemiyle AKP'nin ilgisini çekti. 

Bir yazısında şu görüşlerini kaleme aldı: 

"Kemalizm'e artık aşılması gereken bir tarihi fikirler bütünü olarak bakmalıyız. Kemalizm olduğu sürece Türkiye'nin Avrupa'yla entegrasyonu gerçekleşemez. Kemalist Türkiye'nin vesayet rejimi olarak adlandırılmış olduğunu da hatırlamak lazım" 

diyor ve bazı kesimlerin politik olarak yeni bir anlam yüküyle Atatürk'ü yeniden gündeme getirmelerini, son dönemdeki küreselleşme cereyanlarına karşı 'ulusal hassasiyetleri' öne çıkaran bir milliyetçi dalganın yükselişine bağlıyor. 

Prof. Dr. Fazıl Hüsnü Erdem (Dicle üni.): Anayasa'nın Atatürkçülük unsuruyla tekçi bir resmi ideolojiye sahip olduğunu savunduğu bir yazısında, 

"Türklüğün etnik bir çağrışım yapmadığı ve yalnızca vatandaşlığı ifade eden bir terim olduğuna ilişkin söylem, özellikle Kürtler ve gayrimüslim azınlıklar açısından inandırıcılıktan uzaktır"  

dedi. Erdem, Genelkurmay'ın 27 Nisan bildirisi ve yargıdan gelen açıklamalar konusunda da 

"Yerleşik demokrasilerde benzerine rastlanılması mümkün olmayan bütün bu beyanat, bildiri ve kararlar alt alta konulup okunduğunda, bir cephe harekÃ¡tıyla karşı karşıya olunduğu; seçilmişler eliyle yürütülen demokratik siyasetin atanmışlarca kıskaç altına alınmaya çalışıldığı görülür"  

demişti. 

Doç. Dr. Serap Yazıcı (Bilgi üni.): Küçük yaşta geçirdiği trafik kazası nedeniyle eğitimini Ã¡mÃ¡ olarak sürdürdü ve akademik kariyer yaptı. Bir yazısında, "Erdoğan'ın Cumhurbaşkanı olamayacağı iddiası bir söylem olarak da demokratik değildir" derken, Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin 367 kararını eleştirerek, siyasi konjonktüre göre karar alındığını savundu. 

Doç. Dr. Zühtü Arslan (Polis Akademisi): TESEV'in Almanak 2005 çalışmasına katıldığı için Genelkurmay'ın hedefi oldu. Bir yazısında. 

"Böylesine geniş bir çerçevede tanımlanan milli güvenlik kavramı, silahlı güçlerin aynı zamanda ideolojik devlet aygıtı olarak işlev görmesini ve aslında milli güvenlikle doğrudan ilgisi olmayan konularda söz sahibi olmasını beraberinde getirmektedir" dedi. 

Hakkında 'TSK ile polisi karşı karşıya getirdiği' gerekçesiyle soruşturma açıldı. 

Prof. Dr. Yavuz Atar (Selçuk üni.): Cumhurbaşkanı'na tanınan yetkilerinin parlamenter sistemden sapma olduğunu savunuyor. Yürürlüğe girmeyen 5 artı 5 düzenlemesiyle ilgili Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne dava açan Sezer'in görev süresinin sona erdiğini iddia etti.*

----------


## bozok

Yine "Sivil Anayasa..."  

*YENİüAĞ'dan Mektup 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 10/09/2007 


Saygıdeğer okurlarımız;

Geçen hafta, Yeniçağğdan mektupta, Türkiyeğnin geleceğine yönelik büyük bir değişim ve dönüşüm projesi için düğmeye basıldığını vurgulayıp bunun ilk adımının ğsivil anayasağ adı altında başlatılan çalışmalar olduğuna dikkat çekmiştik.

Bilkent üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun başkanlığında bir heyetin hazırlamakta olduğu ğsivil anayasağ  ile ilgili basına sızan veya sızdırılan bilgiler tartışılmaya devam ediyor. Geçen hafta konuyla ilgili kamuoyuna akseden ve gezetemizde de geniş şekilde yer alan haberler, endişelerimizde ne kadar haklı olduğumuzu bir kere daha ortaya koydu. Hükümetin siparişi üzerine hazırlanan ğsivil anayasağnın kelime cambazlıklarıyla ülkedeki dengeleri alt üst edecek nasıl bir değişimi hedeflediğini sizlere duyurduk. Anayasağnın 3. maddesindeki Devletin... ğDili Türkçeğdirğ ifadesini ğResmi Dil Türkçedirğ olarak değiştirilerek etnik bölücülüğün ve Kürtçe eğitimin önünün nasıl açılmak istendiğine  dikkat çektik. Yeniçağ okurlarının hatırlayacağı gibi, yazarımız Hulki Cevizoğlu 22 Eylül 2004 tarihli makalesinde  böyle bir tehlikeden söz edip uyarıda bulunmuştu. Aradan geçen üç yıl sonunda bugün bu tehlike ile yüzyüze gelmiş bulunuyoruz. Anayasanın ğdevletin bütünlüğü, resmi dili, bayrağı, milli marşı ve başkentiğ  başlıklı, değiştirilmesi önerilemeyecek maddeleri arasında sayılan sadece 3. maddesinde yapılmak istenen değişiklik bile mevcut düzenin nasıl alt üst edilmek istendiği hakkında fikir vermeye yetip artıyor. 

Düşünceyi açıklama ve yayma hürriyetinin ğcumhuriyetin temel nitelikleri ve devletin ülkesi ve milleti ile bölünmez bütünlüğünün korunmasığ amacıyla sınırlanabileceğine ilişkin hükmün Anayasağdan çıkarılarak devletin bölücü faaliyetlere karşı korumasız bırakılmasını anlatmaya ise her halde ğihanetğ sözü bile az gelir.*

----------


## bozok

Yüzde 46.6 oy alan AKP iktidarı yüzde yüz kendisine ait olan bir anayasa hazırlıyor.  

*Tufan TüRENü
[email protected] 
10 Eylül 2007 



Anayasa taslağı toplumdan öcü gibi saklanıyor.  

TüSİAD hükümeti uyarıyor:

"Anayasa sadece hükümetin iradesini yansıtan bir çalışma olamaz. Anayasalar toplumsal uzlaşmayı yansıtan metinlerdir, geçmişle hesaplaşma anlayışıyla yapılmaz."

Bu ifadenin Türkçesi "AKP Cumhuriyetğle hesaplaşmak için hazırlıyor bu anayasayı"dır.

O nedenle bu anayasa milletin anayasası olmaz, AKPğnin anayasası olur.

* * *

AKP ikinci iktidar döneminde belli oldu ki, dinci kadroyu devlet yönetimine daha hızlı yerleştirebilmek için Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığığnı bekleme odası olarak daha yoğun kullanacak.

Diyanete alınan dinci kadrolar, öteki kamu kurumlarının kritik mevkilerine aktarılacak. 

* * *

Toplum olarak Kurtuluş Savışığnda yüreğimize kazıdığımız "ünce vatanım, sonra çıkarım" felsefe ve inancını artık tarihe gömdük.

şimdi yeni felsefe ve inancımız şu:

"ünce çıkarım, sonra biraz da vatanım..."*

----------


## bozok

"Sivil Anayasa"da dil-din eğitimi   


*Sadi SOMUNCUOĞLU 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 12/09/2007 


Taslağı gizli ğsivil anayasağ üzerindeki tartışmalar sürüyor. Haberlere göre, egemenlik, Atatürk ilkeleri, vatandaşlık, laiklik, dil ve din eğitimi, cumhurbaşkanının yetkileri, YüK, MGK gibi devletin kimliğiyle ilgili temel konularda düzenlemeler yapılmış.

Elbette tamamı açıklandığında, enine boyuna değerlendirilmesi gerekecek, ama şimdilik değiştirileceği söylenen, ğDilğ ve ğDinğ eğitimi üzerinde duralım. 

Anayasamızın 42/9. maddesi, ğTürkçeğden başka hiçbir dil, eğitim ve öğretim kurumlarında, Türk vatandaşlarına ana dilleri olarak okutulamaz ve öğretilemez. Eğitim ve öğretim kurumlarında okutulacak yabancı diller ile yabancı dil eğitim ve öğretim yapan okulların tabi olacağı esaslar kanunla düzenlenir. Milletlerarası antlaşma hükümleri saklıdırğ  şeklinde. 

Taslakta şöyle deniliyormuş: ğEğitim ve öğretim dili Türkçedir. Türkçeden başka dillerde eğitim ve öğretim yapılması ile ilgili esaslar, demokratik toplum düzeninin gereklerine uygun olarak kanunla düzenlenir.ğ  

Bunun anlamı, devletin ğçok dilliğ olmasıdır. Zaten AB ve PKKğnın ilk şartı da buydu. Dil, kimliğin ayrılmaz parçası sayıldığına göre, ardından sıradaki etnik kimliklerin kabulü gelecek demektir. Neticede tek millete dayalı üniter/milli T.C. Devleti, Irakğtaki gibi çok kimlikli/ortaklı devlete dönüştürülmüş olacak. 

Söz konusu düzenleme ile aslında Anayasağnın 3. maddesinin, ğdeğiştirilmez, değiştirilmesi teklif edilemezğ  dediği, ğTürkiye Devleti ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bir bütündür. Dili Türkçedir...ğ  temel esası da değiştirilmiş oluyor. Zira hem millet, hem dil parçalanıyor. 

Bazı uzmanlar, Anayasağnın değiştirilemez hükümlerine dokunmanın,  ğdirenme hakkığ  doğuracağını söylüyor. Bu da, yapılmak istenen işin ne kadar vahim olduğunu  gösteriyor. 

Milletin birliğini temsil eden Devlet dili, 1876, 1921, 1924, 1961 anayasalarında da Türkçeğdir. Osmanlığnın çöküş dönemindeki 1876 anayasasının 18. maddesinde dahi,ğ... hidematı Devlette istihdam olunmak için devletin lisanı resmisi olan Türkçeğyi bilmeleri şarttırğ deniliyordu. Dil birliği hayati önemde olduğu içindir ki, tüm anayasalarda yer almış ve devletin temellerinden sayılmıştır.

Batı hukuku ne diyor?

Tasarının mimarı üzbudun, değişikliklerde Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi (AİHS) ve Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi (AİHM) kurallarını dikkate aldıklarını söylüyor. Gerçekten böyle mi, bakalım:

AİHSğnin hiçbir maddesinde dil hürriyetinden bahsedilmediği gibi, dil hürriyeti teminat altına alınmamaktadır. 10. madde, azınlık dillerini himaye etmediği için bu dillerde yayın, eğitim ve öğretim yapılma mecburiyeti de öngörülmemektedir. Bu husus, Belçikağya ait/15.7.1965 tarih-233/64 sayılı ve (17.5.1985 tarih ve 10650/83 DR42 sayılı/ karar ile Hollandağya ait (12.1.1985 tarih ve 111000/84 DR45 sayılı/ kararda, ğdil hürriyetinin sözleşmenin kapsamı dışında kaldığı, ayrıca sözleşmenin 10. maddesindeki düşünceyi açıklama hürriyetinin, dil hürriyetini içerir şekilde yorumlanamayacağığ şeklinde açıkça belirtilmiştir. 

Yine Hollandağda, Frisian dilinin idari ve siyasi amaçlarla kullanımının yasaklanması sebebiyle açılan davada, ğAİHSğnin 9. ve 10. maddeleri, özel olarak ğdil hürriyetiniğgaranti etmez. üzellikle de idari konularda isteyenin istediği dili kullanma hürriyetini garanti altına almazğ denilerek, bir dilin ğsiyasi-kamusal-resmiğ  kullanımıyla, ğözel-kültürel-günlükğ  kullanımları arasında açık bir ayırım yapılmıştır.

Kaldı ki Batı hukukundan verilen bu örnekler ğresmi azınlıklarğ içindir. üoğunluk hukukuna mensup kişiler için, zaten böylesine sorunlar düşünülemez. Nitekim batıda, Fransa ve İsviçre başta, eğitim ve öğretim sadece devletin diliyle yapılmaktadır. 

Görüldüğü gibi, ğAB hukukuğ nun dikkate alındığı iddiaları da doğru değil, aksine ABğye aykırı düzenlemeler söz konusu. 

Yapılmak istenen, sadece ve sadece, emperyalistlerle, PKK şartlarının anayasamıza sokulup, üniter/milli devletimizin ğdönüştürülmesiğ dir. 

Okuyucularımın Ramazan ayını kutlar, Allahğtan hayırlı olmasını dilerim.*

----------


## bozok

Gizli arzular... 


*Melih AşIK 
[email protected]
12 Eylül 2007 



Anayasa değişikliği aynen bugün gibi... 2002 seçimlerinden sonra da gündeme geldi. Bakınız geçen seçimden 25 gün sonra, 28 Kasım 2002 tarihinde sütunumuzda yayımlanan demecinde o zamanın Başbakanı Abdullah Gül ne diyor:

"Anayasa değişikliği büyük bir uzlaşma içinde yapılır. Uzlaşma Komisyonu kurulur. AKP ve CHP o komisyonda eşit sayıda temsil edilir. Meclis gündemine üzerinde anlaşmaya varılan konular getirilir..."

AKP o gün TBMM'de bugüne göre daha büyük çoğunlukla yer alıyordu... Ona rağmen Abdullah Gül, AKP ile CHP'nin eşit sayıda yer alacağı bir "Uzlaşma Komisyonu" kurulmasından söz ediyor... 

Bugün ise o demokrat tavırdan eser yok...

Yeni anayasa kapalı kapılar ardında, AKP'nin çizdiği rota doğrultusunda  kerameti kendinden menkul 6 kişilik bir heyet tarafından  hazırlanıyor. Parça parça basına sızdırılıyor.

Anayasanın yapılış biçimine TüSİAD da isyan etti...

TüSİAD Başkanı Arzuhan Yalçındağ, AKP'nin hükümet programında siyasi partiler ve seçim yasalarının değiştirilmesine hiç değinilmediğine işaret ediyor. 
Daha özgürlükçü bir anayasa yapma iddiasında olanların adaletsiz siyasi partiler yasasına hiç değinmemesi bile başlı başına bir niyet göstergesi değil mi?

* * *

CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Onur üymen ise daha da tepkili:

- Toplumda istek ve ihtiyaç yokken Anayasa'yı yeniden yapmaya kalkışmak bir tek niyete bağlanabilir; Rejim değişikliği...

Onur üymen anayasa değişikliği ile din devletine giden yolun taşlarının döşeneceği kanısında. Anayasaların öyle ikide bir keyfe göre değiştirilemeyeceğini belirtiyor, Amerika'nın 220 yıldır aynı anayasa ile yönetildiğini sözlerine ekliyor. 

* * *

Lider tarafından tek tek belirlenmiş kişilerden oluşan AKP grubu, toplumun tüm kesimlerini memnun edecek bir anayasa yapabilir mi? ünce kendini, sonra partilerini düşünen kişiler bu feragati gösterebilir mi? Lidere karşı bu bağımsızlıkları var mı? Var diyen beri gelsin...*

----------


## bozok

Karşı devrim anayasası mı?  

*12.09.2007 
üETİN YETKİN
[email protected] 





HİüBİR ülkede durup dururken anayasa yapılmaz. Anayasalar, yeni bir devlet kurulduğunda ya da iç ya da dış yaşamsal önemde gelişmeler sonucunda yapılır. Elbette, bu nedenlerle yapılan anayasalar değişen toplumsal, ekonomik ve siyasal koşullar sonucunda değişikliklere uğrayabilirler. O nedenle de her anayasa, içerdiği hükümlerde hangi yöntemle değişiklik yapılabileceğini kendisi öngörür. Yoksa, birilerinin aklına estiği için bir anayasanın tümden yürürlükten kaldırılıp bir yenisinin yapıldığı görülmemiştir.

ülkemize bakalım: 

İlk anayasa 1876 Anayasasığdır. Siyasal güçler, tahta geçtiği takdirde bir anayasa ilan edeceğine söz veren II.Abdülhamitği, Padişah V.Muratğı aklı yerinde olmadığı gerekçesiyle tahttan indirerek başa geçirmişlerdir. Bu, bir çeşit saray darbesidir. II.Abdülhamit de 1876 Anayasasığnı kabul ve ilan etmiştir.

Ne var ki. II.Abdülhamit, bu Anayasağnın kendisine tanıdığı yetkiye dayanarak bir süre sonra Meclisği toplantıya çağırmayarak ülkeyi tek başına yürütmeye başlamış, ancak uzun süren bir mücadele ve kanlı gelişmelerden ve 1908 Devrimiğnden sonra Anayasa yeniden kabul edilmiştir.

üçüncü Anayasa, 1921 Anayasasığdır. Milli Mücadeleğnin tam ortasında, İstanbul Hükümetiğne karşı yürütülen savaşım sırasında ve bu hükümetin Mustafa Kemal Paşa ve arkadaşlarını yokluklarında ölüm cezasına çarptırdığı bir ortamda çıkarılan bir savaş anayasasıdır. Milli Mücadeleğnin bir yandan da ğAnadolu İhtilaliğ olarak adlandırıldığını unutmamak gerekir. Bu Anayasa ile aynı zamanda yeni bir devletin temelleri atılmıştır.
1924 Anayasası, dördüncü anayasamızdır. Osmanlı Devletiğni yıkan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin anayasasıdır.

Beşinci anayasamız ise, 1961 Anayasasığdır. 27 Mayıs Devrimiğnin eseridir.
Altıncı anayasamız da yine bir askeri müdahale, 12 Eylül darbesi sonucunda çıkarılmıştır.

Açıkça görülüyor ki, Türk anayasa geleneğinde durup dururken anayasa yapmak gibi bir olaya rastlanmaz. İlki, bir padişahın tahttan indirilip bir başkasının geçirilmesi ve aynı zamanda mutlakiyetten meşrutiyete geçilmesi; ikincisi, 1908 Devrimiğnin sonucudur. üçüncüsü, Osmanlı Devletiğne başkaldırı ve bir ulusal kurtuluş savaşı sırasında çıkarılmıştır. Dördüncüsü, bir devletin yıkılması ve yerine kurulan yeni devletin anayasadır. Beşinci ve altıncısı ise, askeri müdahalelerin eseridir ve seçimle başa gelmiş iktidarların yıkılmasını izlemiştir.

O halde, sormak gerekmez mi: 

Bugün bir padişah mı tahtan indirilmiş ve rejim değişikliği mi olmuştur da yeni baştan bir anayasa yapılmaya kalkışılmaktadır?

Yoksa bir devrim mi olmuştur?

Ya da devlete karşı başkaldıran güçler zafer kazanmışlardır da kendi ideolojilerine uygun bir anayasa mı yapmaktadırlar?

Bir devlet yıkılmış ve yerine yenisi kurulmuştur da bu yeni devlet için mi bir anayasa çıkarılmak istenmektedir?

Askeri bir müdahale ile iktidar devrilmiştir de cuntacılar yeni bir anayasa hazırlatmaktadırlar?

O halde neden?

Yoksa, hazırlanan yeni anayasa bir karşıdevrimin mi anayasasıdır?*

----------


## bozok

Uyanış başladı  

*Güngör Mengi 
[email protected] 
14.09.2007 



üniversite evrensel rolünün çağrısına uyarak sesini yükseltti.

İktidarın yeni anayasa sipariş ettiği bilim kurulunda Türkiyeğnin en kıdemli, en büyük hukuk fakültesinden kimse yok.

AKPğnin ısmarladığı yeni anayasa ğgizli örgüt faaliyetiğ havasında hazırlanıyor.

Taslağı yazan bilim adamları ile iktidar partisi heyeti, sürecin en kritik aşaması için Abantğta kampa gireceklerdi. Medya ilgisi korkuttuğu için  kampı Sapancağdaki bir otele aldılar.

Oysa millet olarak bizim korkmamız lazım. Hayatımızı düzenleyecek olan ğtoplumsal sözleşmeğyi bizim merak etmemizde korkulacak bir şey yok.

Asıl korkunç olan bu hazırlığı gizli kapaklı yürütenlerin eylemleri ve niyetleridir!

İstanbul üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Mesut Parlak üniversite senatosunun yeni anayasaya ilişkin değerlendirmelerini dün kamuoyuna duyurdu.

ğüdün vermeyizğ

Prof. Parlakğın sözleri üniversite senatosunun ciddi endişeler taşıdığını  gösteriyor. Mesela:

ğBu anayasanın Türk ulusunu geleceğe taşıyabilmesi, Atatürk ilkelerini, laikliği, cumhuriyet kazanımlarını tartışmasız bir şekilde temel alması ile sağlanabilir... Ulusu 80 kusur yıldır birlikte tutan, yaşatan, komşularından farklı kılan bu değerlerdir. Cumhuriyet kazanımlarından ödün vermeyiz.ğ  

Medyaya sızdırılan haberlerin işaret ettiği niyetler belli ki üniversite senatosunu tedirgin etmiş ve alarm verme ihtiyacı doğurmuş.

Bizce bu çıkış, geç bile kalmış doğru bir harekettir.

Rektör yanlışlara karşı uyarı görevini yaparken oldukça sert ifadeler kullanmıştır:

ğBu çalışmalar kapalı kapılar ardında yapılmamalı. üniversiteler, sendikalar, sivil toplum kuruluşları bu sürecin içinde yer almalı... Herkes yeminine sadık kalsın. Türkiyeğyi bugünlere getiren temel ilkelere dokunmasınlar. Böyle bir tehlikeye tüm gücümüzle ve hiç tereddüt etmeden karşı çıkacağımızı kamuoyuna saygı ile duyururuz!ğ  

Muhalefet uyansa

İlk hukuk fakültesini içinde barındıran en köklü üniversitenin dünkü çıkışı, bu hazırlığın doğal tarafı olması gereken öteki üniversitelerin üstündeki ölü toprağını kaldıracaktır.

Anayasa hazırlığı, mahrum kaldığı katılım çeşitliliğine belki bu sayede kavuşacaktır.

şimdi sıra ğyaz uykusuğndaki muhalefet partilerini uyandırmaya geldi.

Birileri anayasanın değiştirileceğinden onları haberdar etmeli.

Biz denedik; CHP lideri Baykal torunlarının okul hazırlıkları için Antalyağya gitmiş.

Bu zamanı Ankarağda oturup yeni anayasa için harcasa, bizim torunlarımız da mesaisinden istifade etse, daha iyi olmaz mıydı?!*

----------


## bozok

YüZDE 60! 

*Mustafa Mutlu 
[email protected] 
14.09.2007 



AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat, Prof. Ergun üzbudun başkanlığındaki bir heyetin hazırladığı anayasa taslağının yüzde 60ğının değişebileceğini bildirmiş...

Prof. üzbudun ne diyor acaba bu sözlere?

Hazırladığı anayasa taslağının başka bir ğşeyğe dönüşecek olması rahatsız etmiyor mu onu?

Aradan yıllar geçse de kendi adıyla anılacak o ğşeyğ in ğmimarığ olmaktan korkmuyor mu?

Akademik kariyerini bir partiye hibe etmek onu pişman etmiyor mu?

Haydi Ergun Hoca, çok da zor değil bu sorular... Dünkü sorularımla birlikte yanıtlayıverin de öğrenelim gerçeği.*

----------


## bozok

Erdoğan'a tavsiyem!   


*Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 14/09/2007 





Prof. Ergun üzbudun ve ekibi tarafından hazırlanan Anayasa taslağı, bazı televizyon programlarında ve gazetelerde masum bir çalışma gibi gösteriliyor.

Bize göre durum hiç de öyle değildir.

Mevcut Anayasanın dördüncü maddesi şöyledir:

"MADDE 4: Anayasanın birinci maddesindeki Devletin şeklinin Cumhuriyet olduğu hakkındaki hüküm ile, ikinci maddesindeki Cumhuriyetin nitelikleri ve üçüncü maddesi hükümleri değiştirilemez ve değiştirilmesi teklif edilemez"

Peki, ikinci maddedeki temel nitelikler nasıl tanımlanıyor?

"MADDE 2: Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, toplumun huzuru, milli dayanışma ve adalet anlayışı içinde, insan haklarına saygılı, Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı, başlangıçta belirtilen temel ilkelere dayanan, demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir hukuk Devletidir."  

Demek ki Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin temel ilkeleri, sadece maddede sayılan demokratik, laik, sosyal bir hukuk devleti nitelikleri değildir? Bunlardan daha önce ve daha önemli olmak üzere başlangıçta belirtilen temel ilkeler esastır! 

Başlangıç ilkelerinde "Türk vatanı" denilir; "Hiçbir faaliyetin Türk milli menfaatlerinin, Türk varlığının, Devleti ve ülkesiyle bölünmezliği esasının, Türklüğün tarihi ve manevi değerlerinin, Atatürk milliyetçiliği, ilke ve inkılapları ve medeniyetçiliğinin karşısında korunma göremeyeceği ve laiklik ilkesinin gereği olarak kutsal din duygularının, Devlet işlerine ve politikaya kesinlikle karıştırılamayacağı" ifadesi kullanılır. 

Peki taslakta durum nedir? 

Bir defa, başlangıçta belirtilen temel ilkeler ortadan kaldırılıyor? Yeni, kısa ve kuru bir başlangıç metni yazılmış!

Bunun demokrasi ile ilgisi yoktur. Türkiye'nin anayasasının ruhunu ortadan kaldırmak, üstelik değiştirilmesi teklif dahi olunamayacak ilkeleri yok etmek, başlıbaşına bir Anayasa suçudur. 

* * *

şu saçmalığa bakın; Anayasa, "Başlangıçta ve ilk üç maddedeki temel ilkeler değiştirilemez" diyor, üzbudun ve arkadaşları, Tayyip Erdoğan'ın talimatı ile hazırladıkları taslakta başlangıcın tümünü ortadan kaldırdıkları gibi  maddelerle de oynuyorlar; son hükümlerde de dördüncü maddedeki değiştirilemezlik ilkesine yer veriyorlar. 

İyi de, sen değiştirilemez denilen ilkeleri değiştiriyorsun, suç işliyorsun! 

Benim Tayyip Erdoğan'a tavsiyem; grubuna veya MHP'nin desteğine güvenerek  temel ilkelerle hiç oynamasın! Taslak bütün milletvekillerinin oyu ile geçse bile bir kağıt parçasından ibaret kalır! 

Türk Milleti, Türkiye topraklarını kanıyla vatan yaptı, oylama ile demokrasi ile değil!  Dolayısıyla  bu tehlikeli oyuna bir an önce son verilmesi, herkes için iyi olur. 

Anayasayı, cumhuriyeti, Türk vatanını, Türk Devletini, Türk Milleti'nin hukukunu korumak her Türk'ün görevidir. TBMM korumazsa, hükümet korumazsa, TSK korumazsa, tek tek her vatandaşa koruma hakkı doğar!  

RTüK, TAYYİP ERDOĞAN'I KORUMA KURULU MUDUR? 

Guya demokratik bir Anayasa hazırlatan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın RTüK'ü, Kanaltürk Ana Haber bültenini 6 gün süreyle kapattı. 

Kapatma kararında "Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi ile ilgili haberler ve hükümetin uygulamalarının Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın geçmişteki konuşmalarına da vurgu yapılarak kamuoyunu yönlendirebilecek yorumlarla aktarıldığı, tek yönlü, taraf tutan yayınlar yapıldığı anlaşılmaktadır" gerekçesi var! 

İşte bu Tayyip Erdoğan ve ekibinin ne kadar demokratik olduğunu gösteren bir utanç belgesidir. 

Gazeteci, televizyoncu elbette bir siyasinin son konuşmalarını eski konuşmaları ile karşılaştıracaktır. Bu, onun görevinin bir parçasıdır. Bu tür bir haberciliğin televizyon kapatmaya sebep olması Tayyip Erdoğan'ın ayıbıdır. RTüK, Tayyip Erdoğan'ı koruma kurulu haline getirilmiştir! 
*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa oldu bittisi  


*Güngör Mengi 
[email protected] 
15.09.2007 




Cumhuriyet değerlerine bağlı insanlara AKP ilk iktidar döneminde sürekli tedirginlik yaşattı.

ğLaiklik, türban, imam hatip, YüK gibi konularda çatışma doğuracak bir macerayı göze alırlar mı?ğ  korkusu hep var oldu.

Ama korkulan olmadı, en azından beklenen çapta olmadı.

AKP oylarını şaşırtıcı oranda yükselten dalgada acaba bu gerçeğin payı yok mudur?

Bizce vardır.

AKP açıkça söylemese de tutumu ile şu mesajı millete vermiştir:

ğİşte gördünüz; bize yöneltilen şüpheler önyargı imiş, kuruntuymuş, iftira imiş!ğ  

Baskın yapar gibi

İktidar partisinin oylarını yüzde 46,6 düzeyine tırmandıran dinamiğin bu tespitten epey etkilendiğini kimse inkar edemez.

Ama AKP ne yapmıştır?

şapkasından tavşan çıkaran sihirbaz gibi o da seçim sandığından yeni bir anayasa çıkarmaya kalkışmıştır.

Kandırmıştır insanları.

üünkü iktidar partisi laikliğe, türban yasağına dokunmadığı için kazandığı desteği şimdi suiistimal etmeye, ğAKPğnin gizli gündemiğ diye dört yıldır dolaşan efsaneyi yeni bir anayasa ile gerçekleştirmeye hazırlanıyor.

AKP ğTekrar iktidara gelirsem bu anayasayı atıp yenisini yapacağımğ deseydi aynı oyu alır mıydı?

Bunu bilmeye imkan yok ama her halükarda iktidar partisinin halkı bu niyetinden haberdar etmesi gerekirdi.

şu anda yapılan, güvenin kötüye kullanılmasıdır.

Güven zeminini yitiren sürecin verimli olması ve doğru hedefe ulaşması kolay değildir.

Nitekim taslağın ğDin ve inanç hürriyetiğ başlığını taşıyan 24ğüncü maddesinin ilk fıkrasındaki ifadeyi bazı hukukçular tarikatları, cemaatleri, kaçak Kurğan kurslarını ve Işık Evleri gibi yasadışı dini oluşumları anayasa güvencesine kavuşturan bir hile olarak değerlendirmişlerdir.

Metinde şu ifade var:

ğHerkes din ve inanç hürriyetine sahiptir. Bu hak, tek başına veya topluca, alenen veya özel olarak ibadet, öğretim, uygulama ve ayin yapmak suretiyle dinini veya inancını açıklama veya bunları değiştirebilme hürriyetini de içerir.ğ  

AKPğye güven duymayan görüş sahiplerine göre yukarıdaki metin tarikatleri ve dini cemaatleri resmi hüviyete kavuşturmuş olacaktır.

İtiraz hakkımız

AKPğnin yaratacağı tedirginlik ilk iktidar dönemini aratacak gibi gözüküyor.

üünkü sorun niyet ve şüphe evresinden eylem zeminine intikal etmiştir.

Laik cumhuriyeti maceradan koruyacak bir çıkış yolu yok mu?

Mutlaka olmalıdır.

İktidarda kalsın ve icraat yapsın diye AKPğye oy verenler, desteklerinin rejimle rövanşa oynayan bir anayasa değişikliği için kullanıldığını, yani kötüye kullanıldığını fark eder ve bunu belli ederse çok şey değişir.

Seçim kazanmanın iktidarlara kendi başına anayasa değiştirme hakkı tanımadığını öğretmemiz mümkündür!*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa mavrası


*Melih AşIK 
[email protected]
15 Eylül 2007 



Bir Anayasa'nın böyle hazırlanmayacağı gerçeğini en açık biçimde Yargıtay Onursal Başsavcısı Sabih Kanadoğlu  vurguladı. Dedi ki:

"23. Dönem Meclisi yeni bir anayasa yapma hak ve yetkisine sahip değildir. Yeni anayasaları sadece bu konu için seçilmiş kurucu meclisler yapabilir..."

İstanbul üniversitesi Rektörü Prof. Mesut Parlak  da rahatsız.. şöyle diyor:

- Anayasa siyasetin dışında bilim adamları tarafından hazırlanmalı...

Anayasa taslağı kim tarafından ve ne kadar tarafsız hazırlanırsa hazırlansın, sonunda yine TBMM komisyonları ve TBMM Genel Kurulu'ndan geçecek... Ve hiç kimsenin kuşkusu olmasın, AKP'nin yeni anayasaya eklemek istediği ne varsa TBMM komisyon'u ve Genel Kurul görüşmelerinde eklenecek...  O yüzden... Kanadoğlu'nun "Bu Meclis anayasa yapamaz anayasayı kurucu meclis yapar"  sözleri tartışmasız doğrudur...

* * *

Bu anayasa ısmarlama bir Anayasa'dır. Başbakan'ın siparişi üzerine hazırlanmıştır. Geçenlerde CNN Türk'te yayımlanan "Eğrisi Doğrusu" programında ve Zaman gazetesine verdiği mülakatta Prof. Ergun üzbudun  açıkladı:

"Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan 8 Haziran 2007 tarihinde anayasa değişikliği için bana görev verdi."

Sipariş mal ısmarlayanın beğenilerine göre hazırlanır. Kaldı ki Prof. üzbudun ve heyetiyle AKP'li hukukçular şimdi 3 günlük bir kampta taslağı inceleyecek, üzerinde yeni düzeltmeler yapacaklar. 

Bir gerçek ne yapsanız alenen sırıtıyor:

- Bu anayasa AKP anayasasıdır... Türkiye anayasası değildir... *

----------


## bozok

Anayasada Hokus Pokus  


*15 Eylül 2007 Cumartesi
Prof.Dr. Mümtaz SOYSAL 



  "Ya da üçkağıt" demek geçebilir içinizden ama, o sözün başka anlamları da olabileceği için, yakışık almaz. Yine de, akademik nezaket sınırları içinde ifade etmek gerekirse "üçkağıt"  sözünü akla getiren bir yanı var yapılan işin. 


Konu, bu gazetenin açığa çıkardığı yeni "sivil anayasa" taslağı. Peki, üçkağıt oyunuyla benzerlik nerede?

Ne yapar "üçkağıtçı"?

"Hasan almaz, basan alır!" deyip karıştıracağı iskambil kartlarından sizin bulmanız isteneni gösterir ve ön yüzü kapatılmış kartları el çabukluğuyla önünüze dizer. İstenen kartı bilen, ortaya konmuş parayı kazanacaktır.

Kendilerini açıkgöz sananlar, üçkağıtçının jestlerini çok dikkatle izlediklerine inandıkları için, "İşte bu!" derler ve genellikle yanılırlar.

Yerine yenisinin ve "sivil" inin yapılacağı söylenen 1982 Anayasası'nda "Devletin şekline, bütünlüğüne, resmi diline, bayrağına, milli marşı ile başkentine ve cumhuriyetin nitelikleri" ne ilişkin üç madde var. Hemen arkadan gelen 4. madde ise "Devlet şeklinin cumhuriyet olduğu hakkındaki birinci madde hükmü ile ikinci ve üçüncü madde hükümleri değiştirilemez ve değiştirilmesi teklif edilemez"  diyor.

şimdi, "sivil" anayasa yapıcılarının yaptıklarına bakalım.

"O hükümleri değiştirmedik" dedikleri için, önce bu maddelerin "değiştirilemez" liğine ilişkin hüküm var mı diye bakıyorsunuz, yok. Meğer ta arkalara, anayasa değişikliğine ilişkin 135. maddeye atılmış. Yani, tabir caizse, hükmün kesinliğini ve mutlaklığını zayıflatan bir "protokol tenzili" yapılmış.

Sonra, "Niçin acaba?"  diye merak edip o temel maddelere bakıyorsunuz. Gerçekten, bazı değişiklikler var. "Soyut ve sübjektif yorumlara elverişli" bulunan ibareler çıkarılmış, hatta insan haklarına "saygılı devlet" yerine "dayanan devlet" denerek vurgu güçlendirilip "öz" saklı tutulmuş.

ünemli mi, önemsiz mi? "Ne var bunda?"  diyebilirsiniz.

Bir bakıma, öz saklı tutulduğuna göre, önemsiz; ama kesin ve mutlak anlatımlı bir maddeye şeklen bile olsa dokunulduğuna göre, daha köklü başka değişikliklerin de yapılabileceğinin habercisi olduğu için önemli bir işaret sayılmaz mı bu?

Taslağın buna benzer özellikleri saymakla bitmez. ürneğin, laiklik konusu. Orada da, tam tersine "laik" sözcüğü sık sık tekrarlanarak "görüntü" saklı tutulmuş ama, gerekçedeki şu satırlara bakarsanız "öz" değiştirilmiş: "Laiklik, din ve inanç hürriyetine sahip olan bireylerin bu hürriyeti kullanarak kendi inanç dünyalarını belirleme ve onun gereklerine göre yaşama konusunda güvence sağlayan bir ilkedir." Bu gerekçe, daha önce çeşitli vesilelerle sözü edilen "Herkes inancının hukukuna göre yaşamalıdır" türünden "dinci" yaklaşımları anımsatmıyor mu?

Sivil anayasa hazırlamak, kamuflaj bilmeceleri yazmak mı demektir? *

----------


## bozok

Bölücü Anayasa Tartışılmasın İstiyorlar!..   


*Vedat YENERER 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 16/09/2007 



AKP hükümeti dünyanın hiçbir demokratik ülkesinde görülmemiş uygulamalar ve dayatmalar yapıyor. Otel odalarında milletten ve konunun uzmanlarından gizli olarak, sipariş üzerine hazırlanan bu anayasa, açıkça Türkiyeğyi önce federasyona götürüyor, daha sonra da rejim değişikliği ve bölünmeye sürüklüyor. Bu anayasa ile din özgürlüğü adı altında her türü fitne ve fesat Türkiyeğyi yönetenlerin elinin altına verilmek isteniyor.  

Değerli okurlar dikkat edin bugünlerde din sahtekarlarının yanı sıra AKP kontrolündeki 15 kanal ve 10 gazetede anayasa değişikliğinin ğAğ  sı yok!..Hepsi bir merkezden yönetiliyor. Ağır dini propaganda dizileri ve programları ile ramazanı fırsat bilip, milletin dini duygularını sömürme ve uyuşturma dozajını iyice arttırdılar. Ne tesadüf AKP ile işbirliği içindekilerin ve malum TESEV ve Tarih Vakfı üyelerinin yönettiği CNN Türk ve NTV gibi kanallarda da anayasa ile ilgili hiçbir tartışma programı yok. Ne var? Bölücülükten yargılanan Kaboğlu ile Atatürk ilkelerini anayasadan çıkartacağını iddia eden püsküllü profesörü konuşturup boş kaleye atış yaptırma var.

Her türlü dayatmayı yapan ve bugüne kadar geri adım atmayan bölücüler, AB, ABD ve satılmış kalemler destek vermeye de devam ediyor. Birinci dünya savaşığnda Fransa Başbakanı olan George Clemenceauğnun ğSavaş generallare bırakılmayacak kadar önemlidirğ sözü nedeniyle ben de ğ Türkiye Anayasası Prof. üzbudun ve yanındakilere ve rejim düşmanı, işbirlikçi siyasetçilere bırakılmayacak kadar önemlidirğ diyorum. 

Buradan sık sık ifade ettiğim sıkıntıyı bir kez daha tekrarlama ihtiyacı hissediyorum. Türkiyeğnin sorunu ne bölücülük ne de dinciliktir. Türkiyeğnin en büyük sorunu Türk olmadığı halde, Türk adı, soyadı taşıyan hain ve işbirlikçilerdir. Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu kısa bir süre önce binlerce ismin ve etnik kimlilerinin yer aldığı bir listeyi çok sağlam verilere dayandırarak ortaya çıkartmasından çok rahatsız olup saldırmaya başladılar. Bu arada TSK Irak sınırını terör örgütü PKK girmesin diye şehitler vererek beklerken, PKKğnın Meclisğe girmesine ve ağır propaganda yapmasına kimse ses çıkartmıyor. Bunun mantığını bilen varsa bana anlatsın, çünkü ben anlayamıyorum. Bir gazeteci olarak Türk devletini bölünmeye götürecek anayasayı yapma görevi verenlerin kimliğini zaten biliyoruz da anayasayı yapacak olanların Türk olup olmadıklarını  merak ediyorum. Bir Türkğün Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğni önce federasyona daha sonra da bölünmeye götürecek olan bir anayasayı otel odalarında, kapalı kaplar ardında ve meydan okurcasına hazırlayabileceğine inanmıyorum...

Neticede görünen o ki, bugüne kadar milliyetçi, vatansever olduğunu ve cumhuriyete sahip çıktıklarını söyleyenler de özde değil, sözde sahip çıkmışlar.  

Yazıklar olsun!   


Son sorum şudur: Anayasanın ilk 3 maddesinin değiştirilmesi ve Türkiye cumhuriyetiğnin bölünmesi girişimi karşısında, vatanın bölünmesine izin vermeyenlere nefs-i müdafaa ve direniş hakkı doğmaz mı? Bu direniş hakkı anayasada da açıkça belirtilmemiş midir?*

----------


## bozok

üıkmaz sokak


*Güngör Mengi 
[email protected] 
17.09.2007 




Anayasaların birinci hedefi demokrasinin temeli olan güçler ayrılığı ilkesine tartışmasız bağlı kalmaktır.

ğSil baştan anayasağları mutlaka çıkar gruplarının iyi dengelendiği ğkurucu meclisğlerin yapması fikri buradan türemiştir.

Aksi takdirde devleti oluşturan üç erkin birbirlerini denetleyecek biçimde ayrılması sağlanamıyor. Tecrübeler hep bunu öğretmiş.

Anayasa Mahkemesiğnin hafızasını oluşturan bilimsel tebliğler de aynı şeyi söylüyor: Yeterli tarafsızlığa sahip bir irade yaratamazsanız, iyi bir anayasa da yapamazsınız. Yetkiyi üç erkten hangisine verirseniz sistem onun tercihleri doğrultusunda şekillenecektir.

Yetki yasama organına verilirse güç mecliste ve iktidarda, yargıya verilecek olursa bu defa yargı organında toplanacaktır.

İktidar bu temel sorunu, içerikle ilgili bombardımanın gürültüsüne getiriyor. üünkü iktidarın derdi gündemindeki hedeflere ulaşmaktır, sistemin doğru kurulmasını sağlamak değil.

Gürültüye getirmek...

Bizdeki hazırlık daha önceki yanlış örneklere rahmet okutuyor. 

ğBu iş asla siyasetçi ağırlıklı yasama meclislerine verilmemeliğ  denirken bizde daha fenası yapıldı: Baştan sona her şey iktidar partisinin kontrolüne sokuldu. 

Akademisyenlerle AKPğli hukukçuların oluşturduğu çalışma grubu Sapanca kampında türban yasağı ile ilgili madde üstünde görüş birliği sağlayamamışlar ve ğson kararı Başbakan versinğ demişler.

Bunda şaşılacak bir şey yok. Anayasa, AKPğnin stratejik saydığı birkaç hedef gözetilerek yeniden yazılmak istenmektedir.

Sadece o maddeler değiştirilecek olsa dikkat ve tepki çekeceği için operasyonun hedefi, yeni anayasa bütünü içinde gözlerden kaçırılacaktır. Oyun bu!

Kaçmak çare değil

Bir ülkede durduk yerde anayasanın toptan değiştirilmek istenmesi, yürürlükteki anayasada belirtilen kurucu felsefenin de değiştirileceğine işaret sayılır.

Bu ihtiyaç nereden doğdu? Yetkiyi kim, ne zaman istedi, kimden aldı?

İktidar bizi ikna etsin.

Diyanet İşleriğnde oluşturulan deponun devlet kadrolarındaki değişim için kullanıldığını öğrenmek (TüSİAD açıkladı/ gözümüzü açmadı ise belki yardımcı olur; bir haber daha:

Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı Talim Terbiye Kurulu Başkan Yardımcısı olan Prof. Ali İlker Gümüşeli  istifa ederek görevini bıraktı.

Talim Terbiye Kurulu, eğitim sisteminin beynidir. Prof. Gümüşeli ğSistemi düzeltmek için mücadele verdim. Ama oraya getirdiğimiz doktoralı insanları bir günde görevden aldılar, yerlerine kendilerine yakın kişileri getirdilerğ dedi.

üocuklarımızı ve hayatımızı savunmalıyız. Bırakıp gitmek çare değil.

Cumhuriyet değerlerini koruma sorumluluğu taşıyan herkesin bilinçli, dirençli ve uyanık olması gerekiyor.*

----------


## bozok

üzgürlüğü kim istemez? 


*Rıza Zelyut
GüNEş GZT.
18 Eylül 2007 



AKP, seçimler biter bitmez, hemen yeni bir Anayasa hazırlamak üzere harekete geçti. Amaç, özgürlükleri ve demokrasiyi daha da geliştirmek imiş...

Bu gerekçeye karşı çıkmak mümkün değil.

üyleyse, yeni anayasa çalışmalarına direnenlerin derdi nedir? Onlar, özgürlük ve demokrasi düşmanları mı?

Hiç de değil.

Sorun; Türkiye'ye özgü problemlerin, özgürlük ve demokrasi ile yan yana geldiğinde yaratabileceği sıkıntılardan kaynaklanıyor. Gerçi sorunları aşmada daha fazla demokrasi her zaman etkili olmuştur ama; bu sürecin kimi zaman daha derin problemler yarattığı bir gerçektir. Almanya'da Hitler faşizminin iktidara taşınması da demokrasinin bu anlamda kullanılması ile mümkün olmuştur. Halkın oyunun her şeyi belirleyeceğini kabul etmek; demokratik düzenin bile oy yolu ile değiştirileceğini kabul etmektir. Günümüzün diktatörleri de kendi yerlerini halkın oyu ile koruyorlar. Bu şimdi demokrasi midir?  

KAYGILAR üNEMLİ

Türkiye'de bugün AKP Anayasa'sına karşı çıkanların işte böyle bir çekinceleri bulunuyor. Benim de paylaştığım bu kaygıya göre:

AKP; Milli Görüş geleneğinden gelen ve referansı demokrasi değil dinin  Sünni yorumu, daha doğrusu Arabi yorumu olan bir partidir. Bu partinin çekirdek kadrosunun bütün tavrı da bu çizgiyi toplumun her yanına yaymak tavrıdır. İslam dininin direnişçi, eşitlikçi, yardımlaşmacı ve adil yüzünü görmezden gelen bu çizgi; sürüleştirilmiş toplumlar yaratarak onu gütmek peşindedir.

AKP yönetimi; bu çizgiyi terk etmiş midir? 

Ne yazık ki dinsel konularda açılımları öyle demiyor. Bunlar; Fethullah Gülen'in yolundan gidip  Hıristiyanları, Musevileri dost ilan edebiliyorlar ama aynı eli Alevilere uzatamıyorlar. Bunu yeni anayasada da göreceksiniz. İnşallah ben yanılırım.

İkinci açmaz daha yakıcıdır: Türkiye'de özgürlük ve demokrasi istekleri; alt grupların, özellikle de Kürtlerin milli devletten kopmasına zemin/dayanak yaratmak için gündeme getirilmektedir. Türk kimliğinin sıradanlaştırılması, Kürt'ün bu kurucu, çatı kimlikle eşit gösterilmeye çalışılması; bu planın bir parçasıdır. Başbakan Erdoğan da konuyu hiç bilmemesine karşın; Avrupa emperyalizminin sosyolojik terimleriyle düşünen -yazan kişilerin tuzağına düşmüş ve Türkiyelilik tezine arka çıkmıştır. Bu ithal terimi gündeme getirenler, şimdi anayasayı yapmaktadırlar. Ana kimliği, kurucu kimliği aşındıran bu yaklaşımda; Başbakan'ın ümmetçi dünya görüşünden etkilenmesi söz konusudur.

üzellikle eski Başbakanlık Müsteşarı ümer Dinçer'in, 'Türkiye'deki Cumhuriyetçi yapıların daha İslami bir yapıya dönüşmesi gerekir!' biçimindeki önermesi; bu hareketin AKP tarafından içselleştirildiğini de gösteriyor. Bizim işbirlikçi sermayenin yazarlarının 2. Cumhuriyet tezi de bu fikirle uyuşum içindedir.

üzetle: Amerikancı Müslümanlar, 2. Cumhuriyetçiler; Kürt bölücüleri; yeni anayasa yapmakta son derece anlaşmış gözüküyorlar. Yani; ortada yeni Anayasa ile toplumu daha özgür kılmak; demokrasiyi yaygınlaştırmak hareketi yoktur. Bu çalışmadan amaç; Türkiye'yi Amerikancı İslam'ın (Ajan İslam, 5. Kol İslam) kapsama alanına sokmaktır. Aynı süreçte; Kürtler de farklılıktan ayrılık noktasına çekileceklerdir. Böylece ABD'nin Büyük Ortadoğu Projesi'ne bir altyapı hazırlanmış olacaktır. Kürtçe'nin okullarda öğretilmesinin önünü açma girişimleri bunun açık kanıtıdır. üzgürlük adına teröristbaşı ücalan'ın isteklerine evet denilebilir mi? 

Ya yeni anayasa denilerek rejimi kuran Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ün hedef alınması?... Ergun üzbudun, Atilla Yayla, İbrahim Kaboğlu, Baskın Oran, Zafer üskül gibi Atatürk karşıtı kişiler, Türkiye'nin geleceğine yön verecek... 

AKP rejimle yaptığı boks maçını, hakemlerin de desteği ile şimdilik önde götürüyor. 

Götürsün bakalım...*

----------


## bozok

GAVUR ELİ VE PARASI DEĞEN ANAYASAYI TARTIşMAYACAĞIZ!  


*Yazan: Mustafa YILDIRIM 
HakimiyetiMilliye
18 Eylül, 2007 




Akademisyen Anayasası ya da AKP Anayasası hiç kuşkum yok ki, kopyadır. Gökhan üapoğlu ve CIA şeflerinden Graham Edmund Fullerğin Ankarağda ğKimlik ve Demokrasi Konferansığ federasyon alt yapısının tamamlanmak üzere olduğu zamanda yapıldı. Hemen sonra CIA şefi Paul Bernard Henze, SOTA denilen  Azerbaycan-Orta Asya Türkçüleri grubuyla Türkiyeğnin kurtuluşu için her ne olursa olsun federe devletlere bölünmesi gerektiğini yayınladı.

TESEV, Belediyeler Birliği, Amerikan İşadamları ürgütü CIPE (Ankara şubesinin 2. adamı Ergun üzbudun idi), TDV (Kurucusu Ergun üzbudun ve ANAP), TOSAV / TOSAM (Kurucu Doğu Ergil; NEDğe iki kez kurs için gitti) ve daha birçok dolarla beslenen örgüt ğYerel Yönetimlerin Güçlendirilmesiğ diyerek başladılar; dolarlı tasarılarla sözde Akademisyenleri çalıştırdılar. 

Mozaik ve kültürel zenginlik cilasıyla parlatılan tasarım giderek adını değiştirdi ve ğYerel Yönetimlere Otonomiğ yani kendi kendini yönetme oldu. Devletin merkezi yapısı parçalanarak yetkiler yerele devredildi; yerel meclisler, yerel seçilecek valiler. Herhangi bir ortaöğretim gencine ğBu yapılanma nereye benziyor?ğ diye sorsanız; kuşkunuz olmasın hemen Amerikan Federal Devletiğne, yani ayrı ayrı devletler yapılanmasına benziyor diyecektir.

Başta siyasal etik yasası olmak üzere Amerikan elemanlarından dolar ve akıl alarak çıkardıkları bir dizi yasa tümüyle kopyadır. TUSİAD Washingtonğa gitmiş ve anayasa taslağını John Brademasğa, yani Türkiyeğye ambargo uygulatan adama sunmuştu. Daha nasıl anlatmalı gavur işini bilmem ki!

Keşke bu sivilceler ve sözde bilim adamları şöyle sıkı sıkıya çalışıp yayınlar yapsalar ve yasa tasarsıları hazırlasalardı. Oysa hiç de öyle değil; her tasarı tümüyle ABDğden tercümedir.  

Türkiyeğde yerel yönetimler güçlensin yasaları çıkardılar; gerekçe ğdemokrasi.ğ ABDğnin her bir federal devleti de yerel olarak güçlüdür.

Yerel meclislere geniş yetkiler verdiler; ABD federal devletlerinin her birinin güçlü meclisi var.

Valileri halk seçsin dediler, ABD federal devletlerinde valiler seçimle gelir.

Güvenlik yönetimi yerelleşsin dediler; ABD federal devletlerinin her birinin güvenlik birimi vardır. 

Merkezi devlet eşgüdümle görevli olsun dediler; ABD Federal Washington yönetimi eşgüdüm sağlarğ

ANAP-SHP-DSP-AKP-TüSİAD-TESEV-ARI-CIPE-TDV-Tarih vakfı vs. anayasasının içeriğini tartışmamızı istiyorlar; ajan kılıklı medya elemanları bu yolda tatlı sözlerle propaganda yapıyorlar. Bazı iyi niyetli aydınlar da bu tuzağa düşüyorlar.

Oysa gavurun elinin değdiği yerden altın fışkırsa umurumda değil! Gavurun parasıyla kursağını dolduranlar dünyanın en demokratik ve en yararlı yasalarını yazsalar da kabul etmiyorum; çünkü benim için yurdum evimin yatak odasıdır; kısaca namusumdur! 

Yurttaşlardan mektup alıyorum; ğBiz zaten kötü durumu biliyoruz; bize ne yapacağımızı söyleğ  diyorlar. 

Yatak odanıza girmişlerse ve ne yapacağınızı başkalarından öğrenme durumuna düşmüşseniz, zaten yapacağınız bir şey yok!

Tandoğancılar yoksa amacınız Türkiyeğyi yalnızca erken seçime götürmek miydi? Haydi artık doğrulunuz serildiğiniz yerden!*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa'da IMF ve NATO'nun emrine girmek var mıydı? 


*Arslan BULUT 
YENİüAĞ GZT.
18 Eylül, 2007 




Anayasa, devlet kurulurken veya rejim değişirken yazılır. Bunun ötesinde uzun anayasalarda yapılan değişiklikler, normal yasa değişiklikleri gibidir. Ceza yasası hükmünü anayasaya yazarsanız bir gün değiştirmek zorunda kalırsınız.

Anayasa, enflasyon politikası takip etmeyi yasaklayabilir mi?

Anayasa, işbirlikçilerin kendi ülkelerini yabancılara peşkeş çekmesini önleyebilir mi? Mesela bir ülkenin sözde seçimle gelmiş iktidarları, ülke ekonomisini IMF ve Dünya Bankasığnın emirlerine göre yönetme yetkisini Anayasağdan mı alıyor?

Veya bir ülkenin ordusunu, başka NATO gibi bir gücün, dolayısıyla ABDğnin emrine vermek Anayasağda mı yazıyor?

Anayasa değişikliği yapılırsa, bu durum değişecek mi?

Kamuya ait veya özel bankalar üzerinden bir ülkenin halkını soymak, Anayasa ile önlenebilir mi? Anayasa, ğKomşusu aç iken tok yatan bizden değildirğ anlayışı ile servetin ğzenginler arasında dönüp dolaşan bir devletğ haline gelmesini önleyebilir mi?

Anayasa değişikliği, bir ülkede insanların karnını doyurabilir mi?

Zihniyet değişmedikçe, bunların hiçbiri olmaz!

* * *

Ne olur? Türban gibi konuları istismar edenler, seçimlerde oylarını artırır, Anayasa değişikliğine sıra geldiğinde de mecburen konuyu gündemde tutarlar. Esas dertleri geniş halk kitlelerinin mutluluğu değildir. Esas dertleri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti devletini Türk devleti olmaktan çıkarmaktır. Buna da yürekleri yetmez  Fakat Türkğün tanımı üzerinden mesafe almaya çalışırlar! Zaten bütün konuşmalarında bu amaçlarını sergilemişlerdir. Türk kimliği yerine Türkiyeli kimliğini yerleştirmeye çalışmış, MGKğda azar işitince bundan vazgeçmişlerdir. Fakat korku dağları bekler! * * * 

 Muharrem Demiröz adlı okurumuz şöyle diyor: 

ğ1. Lider liste hazırlıyor, bu liste seçime giriyor, lidervekilleri seçiliyor, ses yok. Yani yürütme yasamayı seçiyor, yasamanın yürütmeyi kontrolü isteniyor ve bu durum hiç tartışılmıyor!

2. Lider, eline verilen listeye göre heyet seçiyor, bu heyet anayasa taslağı hazırlıyor, lidervekilleri inceliyor ve lidervekilleri oylayacak deniyor, buna da ideolojik değil, ğsivil anayasağ deniyor.

3. Parti adına taslağı inceleyen heyet bazı noktalarda uzlaşmazlığa düşüyor, bu noktalarda siyasi karar gerekir onun için lidere sunacağız diyor, bu sivil anayasa oluyor, buna ses çıkaran yok. Bu demokrasi oluyor.

4. Hepsi bir tarafa lider, şeyh Saidğin torununu Anayasa taslağını hazırlamakla görevlendiriyor, tarım bakanı yardımcı oluyor, kim ne derse desin toplumun yüzde 90ğdan fazlası dışlanıyor, 340 lider vekilinden ses yok.

5. Biz milliyetçiyiz diye oy isteyip meclise girenler, diğerlerinden daha sessiz! 

6. ABD görevlisi biri ğbu ikili bizim için güvenilir kişilerdir, verdikleri her sözü tuttularğ dedi, yorumlayan dahi yok.

7. ğSeçimde hile varğ dendi muhalefet sus pus.

8. YSK ve RTüK muhalif televizyona ceza verdi, YSK hakkında söz yok. YSK tarafsız ve seçimde leke yok. üünkü AB öyle rapor verdi.ğ

* * * 

Bu çarpık tabloyu konuşmak kimsenin işine gelmez ama milleti ğsivil Anayasağ diye meşgul ederler. Millet, asıl meselelere yoğunlaşırsa bakarsın hesap sorar! Türbandı, Anayasaydı derken, 6 ay idare ederler. 6 ay sonra da nasılsa başka bir konu bulurlar! 

Aslında Anayasa, mevcut iktidarın bütün eylem ve işlemlerini yasaklıyor. Mevcut iktidarın bütün eylemleri Anayasağya, devletin temel niteliklerine aykırıdır. Hesap sormak için yasal prosedürü uygulamak gerekir. Ancak hesap soracak olanların da mazisi temiz olmadığı için ülke bir meçhule doğru gidiyor! 

*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa mı, anaforyasa mı?  

*Altemur KILIü 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 19/09/2007 




AKP seçim zaferinden hemen sonra, ilk iş olarak ğAskeri Anayasağ dedikleri 1982 Anayasasını, kökünden değiştirmeye koyuldu.

1982 Anayasasını 12 Eylül 1980ğden sonra, askeri idare döneminde, profesörler ve hukukçular heyeti hazırlamış ve Kurucu Meclis tarafından kabul edilmişti. Bildiğim kadarıyla bu heyette asker yoktu, ancak dışarıdan, rahmetli Profesör Aydın Yalçınğın ve Coşkun Kırcağnın katkıları olmuştu. Bu Anayasa 12 Eylülğde, daha önceki 1961 Anayasasının uygulanmasından doğan mahzurlar göz önünde bulundurularak hazırlanmıştı. Ama adı ğAskeri Anayasağ ya çıktı! 

Anayasalar ğdeğişemezğ değildir. 1982 Anayasasında, devletin şekli. Cumhuriyetğin nitelikleri ve devletin bölünmez bütünlüğü, bayrak. İstiklal Marşı ve Başkentin Ankara olması hususundaki maddelerin ğdeğiştirilemeyeceğiğ hususunda hüküm vardır ama bazı hükümler, değişen şartlara göre değiştirilmişti. Nitekim 1982 Anayasasına, geçici bazı maddeler eklenmiş ve 1995ğte, esaslı değişiklikler yapılmıştı

şimdi de ğson yılların tecrübelerine göreğ  , 1982 Anayasasında değişiklikler yapılması mümkün, hatta gerekli. Ancak öyle görünüyor ki bu, şimdi yapılmak istenen ğyenilenmeğ değil, adeta ğdevrimğ,  rejim değişikliği! Adı konsun, konmasın 2. Cumhuriyetğin yeni Anayasası! Zaten 2. Cumhuriyetçiler bunu gizlemiyorlar, 22 Temmuzğdan beri bu Cumhuriyetin bayramını kutluyorlar...

Kayıtlara geçmesi için 

Anayasa uzmanı değilim ve yapılması öngörülen değişikliklerin ayrıntıları hususunda ahkam kesecek de değilim. Ancak, kayıtlara geçsin diye, bunları belirtmeye mecburum. ğRevizyonunğ veya ğdevriminğ mimarları, Atatürk ilkelerine söz rüşveti verseler bile, asıl maksatları Cumhuriyetin temel ilkelerini değiştirmek Atatürkğü, adıyla sanıyla, dışlamaktır. Yeni taslağı hazırlayanların sicillerine kişiliklerine daha önce ve şimdi yazdıklarına, söylediklerine bakın! 

Hukuk ve kanun hükümleri, genelde ve pratikte ğkaziye-i muhkemeğ -kesin hükümler- olamıyor. Kanunların boşlukları -muğlak ifadeleri anlayışlara- zamana ve zemine göre, yorumlanabiliyor, ğfetvağ verilebiliyor. Yeni tasarıda, hükümlerinde böyle, belki de kasıtlı boşluklar ve ğsaatli bombalarğ görüyorum. Ve bunlarla Atatürk Cumhuriyetinin temellerini bozmak istediklerini görüyorum. 

Eski Anayasa Mahkemesi Başkanlarından Yekta Güngör üzden der ki: ğBir daha Anayasa özlemi çekmemeliyiz. Hazırlanan taslakta her şey yanlış ve sakıncalı olmaz. Olumlulara katılırız... Ancak, yeni Anayasamız Atatürk ilkeleri çıkarılıp dinsel açılımlı, bir tür Recep Tayyip ilkelerini yaşama geçirici bir Anayasa olamaz!ğ  

Bu, yeni Anayasa taslağı hususunda, haysiyet kırıcı bir şey de var:Hangi onurlu ve egemen devlet Anayasası konusunda ABğnin, müdahale ve dayatmalarına boyun eğer, yabancılara hesap ve izahat vermek mecburiyetini duyar... Hangi onurlu millet buna tahammül eder?  

Taslağın en can alıcı maddesi herhalde Türklüğün ve vatandaşlığın tarifi.. üyle görünüyor ki bu madde, ülkemizin bölünmez bütünlüğünü tehdit edecek -yorumlanacak- şekilde yazılacak. Oysa, bu kavramları en iyi şekilde tanımlamak için, Atatürkğün ğNe mutlu Türküm Diyeneğ sözlerini Anayasa ğdiliyleğ ifade etmek yeter! 

Ama görülüyor ki, AKP çoğunluğu sayesinde bu taslak, belki bazı revizyonlara uğrasa da, temel ruhu ve amacına göre kabul edilecek. Ve açılacak kapıdan içeri 2. Cumhuriyet adıyla olmasa bile, özüyle girecek ve Birinci Cumhuriyet, Atatürk ve ilkeleriyle birlikte, dışlanacak.

Profesör Mümtaz Soysal ğAnayasa Anaforuğ başlıklı yazısında, her halde ğanaforunğ iki anlamını kastediyor. Biri; oldu bittiye, ketenpereye getirmek anlamında... 

Diğeri Cumhuriyeti yutacak deniz hortumu manasında... Diyor ki, ğCumhuriyeti, bu sivil anayasa anaforundan kurtarmak için, hemen çalışmaya başlanmalıdırğ . 

Ben ekliyorum:  ğHer ne pahasına olursa olsun, bu Cumhuriyet demokrasi ve oylarla kurulmadı ki, şimdi oy-sayı hesabıyla yenik düşsün!ğ *

----------


## bozok

Nasıl bir anayasa hazırlanmasını arzu ederdiniz efendim?   

*İsrafil K.KUMBASAR 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 19/09/2007 


Anayasa bir ğtoplumsal sözleşmeğ belgesidir. Peki böyle bir belgenin toplumdaki bütün bireyleri genel kanaatleri dikkate alınarak, ortak bir irade tarafından  hazırlanması gerekmez mi?

Gerekir, ama bu demokrasinin gerçekten ğhalk iradesineğ  dayandığı ülkelerde geçerli olan bir kuraldır. İstisnası, ğdemokrasiğ  ile yönetiliyor gibi görünen ancak, ğtek adamğ  diktatoryası ile idare edilen Türkiye gibi ülkelerdir.

27 Mayıs ihtilalinden hemen sonra, ğtek adamğ  haline gelen Orgeneral Cemal Gürsel, İstanbul üniversitesi Hukuk Fakültesi öğretim üyelerinden Prof. Dr. Sıddık Sami Onarğı huzuruna çağırarak yeni bir anayasa taslağı hazırlatmak istediklerinden bahseder.

Onar, hiç düşünmeden şu soruyu sorar:

- ğNasıl bir anayasa isterdiniz, efendim?ğ  

İşte bu söz, Cemal Gürselğin Sıddık Sami Onarğı yeni anayasayı hazırlayacak olan komisyonun başına tayin etmesi için yeter.

22 Temmuz ihtilalinin ardından yine ğtek adamğ  konumundaki BOP Eşbaşkanı Tayyip Erdoğan, Ankara üniversitesi öğretim üyesi Ergun üzbudunğu huzuruna kabul ederek, yeni bir anayasa hazıtlatmak istediklerini anlattı.

Eminiz ki üzbudun da, Erdoğanğın karşısında iki büklüm olup, hemen şu soruyu sormuştur:

- ğNasıl bir anayasa isterdiniz, efendim?ğ 

* * *

3 Kasım seçimlerinden sonra, transferler ile bir ara Meclisğte Anayasağyı değiştirecek çoğunluğa da ulaşan Tayyip Erdoğanğın 4.5 yıllık iktidarı boyunca Anayasa hiç aklına gelmedi.

22 Temmuzğdan sonra ne olduysa oldu, Erdoğanğı birdenbire  ğyeni anayasağ  heyecanı sardı.

İktidarın şakşakçıları, yeni anayasanın ğdaha özgürlükçüğ  ve ğsivilğ  olacağını söylüyorlar.

Peki, tıpkı ğihtilal dönemlerindeğ  olduğu gibi ğBen yaptım, olduğ  zihniyeti ile hareket eden Tayyip Erdoğanğın, toplumun hiçbir kesimine danışmadan, ğkendi dünyalarındağ  yaşayan bir heyete hazırlattığı anayasanın neresi ğsivilğ  olacak?

ğİşin içerisindeğ olmayan halk, sadece önüne konulan metni onaylamak için ğnoterğ  vazifesi görecek. Bunun adına da ğsivil anayasağ denilecek.

Basına üfürülen içeriğe bakınca, değişiklik ihtiyacının ğnereden kaynaklandığığ  açıkça belli oluyor.Taslağı hazırlayan heyet, değişikliğe ilk önce başlangıç hükümlerindeki ğTürkğ, ğAtatürkğ  ve ğmilliyetçiliğiğ  çıkararak başladı.
Sonra, değiştirilmesinin ğteklif edilmesiğ  dahi suç olan ilk dört maddeyi tartışmaya açtı.

Nihayet, ülkedeki ğbirlik ve bütünlüğün çimentosuğ  olarak kabul edilen diğer maddelere el attı.

İbrahim Kaboğlu, Baskın Oran, Zafer üskül, Atilla Yayla, Ergün üzbudun imzasını taşıyan taslak, yıldırım hızı ile Avrupa Birliğiğnin onayına sunulacak.
AB komiserlerinin yapacağı son rötuşlardan sonra kamuoyuna açıklanacak.

* * *


Belli ki Tayyip Erdoğan, kapalı kapılar arkasında verdiği sözler doğrultusunda, yeni bir talimatın gereğini daha yerine getiriyor. Ama el altından, ğgüdümü altına aldığığ  medya aracılığıyla, başörtüsü meselesinin ancak anayasa değişikliği ile çözüme kavuşturulacağı yönünde ğbalon haberlerğ uçurarak, kendisine oy veren kesimleri aldatmaya çalışıyor.

ğGerçeklerinğ üzerini örtmek amacıyla birkaç gündür kamuoyuna üflenen şu:

Güya, akademisyen heyetin hazırladığı taslakta, ğyükseköğrenim kurumlarında kılık kıyafetin serbest bırakılmasığ  ile ilgili birkaç alternatif yeralıyormuş. Ama, Sapancağdaki toplantıda bazı AKPğliler Anayasa ve yasalarda üniversitelerdeki türban yasağını düzenleyen herhangi bir hüküm bulunmaması zaten bu konuda bir düzenleme yapılmaması gerektiği yönünde görüş belirtmişler.

Son karar Tayyip Erdoğanğa bırakılmış.

Yazılıp çizilenlerin ne kadar doğru, ne kadar yalan olduğunu nasıl olsa yakında öğreneceğiz.

Peki, öğrensek ne yazar?

Tayyip Erdoğan, bu taslağın kamuoyuna yansıyan haliyle Meclisğten geçmeyeceğini bilmiyor mu?

Tabii ki biliyor.

Ama, yine birilerinin eline verdi ğçelik çomağığ, oyalayıp duruyor.

Bir altı ay da vaziyeti böyle idare edecek.

Sonrası Allah kerim.*

----------


## bozok

Big Brother yalnız değil!  


*Ruhat Mengi 
[email protected] 
19.09.2007 




Kendisinin ve çocuklarının geleceğine önem veren, dikkatle izleyen, bu nedenle de huzursuz günler geçiren kesimden mektup yağıyor.

Sessizce izlemenin ve ellerinden bir şey gelmediğini hissetmenin ızdırabını yansıtıyor bu mektuplar... Vatandaşların, Anayasağnın ğsivilleştiriliyorğ açıklamasıyla istenen şartlara getirilmesinin Türkiyeğyi çıkmaza, geri dönüşü olmayan bir yola sokmasından duydukları korkuyu, rahatsızlığı anlatıyor.

AB ülkelerinde hala devam eden ğTürkiyeğyi nasıl kendi istediğimiz ılımlı, şiddetsiz İslami rejime getirebiliriz, bunu nasıl destekleyebilirizğ  çabasının Türkiyeğnin kendi içindeki gelişmelere paralel yürüdüğünü görmelerinin de bu korkuda etkisi vardır sanıyorum.

İnsanlar böyle endişe içindeyken ve bazı Anayasa maddelerinin kararı ğsadece Başbakanğağ  bırakılmışken bir yandan örneğin AKP Milletvekili Hüsrev Kutlu gibi isimlerin veya bazı yazarların çıkıp ğAnayasa yeteri kadar sivil olmayacakğ demeleri de ayrı bir konu...

Neden olmayacak? Kendi istediğiniz, seçtiğiniz sivil kişilere, sivil sivil istediğiniz maddeleri hazırlatıyor, sizi geçen dönemde rahatsız etmiş, yani denetlemeye çalışmış tüm kişi ve kurumları ya devre dışı bırakıyor veya üyelerinin çoğunu kendiniz seçerek emrinize alıyorsunuz.

şu ana kadar duyulan kadarıyla bile toplum yaşamının rotasını elinize alacak değişiklikleri de yapacağınız görülüyor. O zaman mesele nedir?

Hüsrev Kutluğya göre mesele ğSapancağda çalışan üyelerin her maddede ğAsker ne derğ  diye düşünmesiğ imiş.

üok enteresan doğrusu... Beyler, neyse ki askerin sesi çıkmıyor artık, lütfen çıkmasın da... Ama bu ülkede askerden önce yapacaklarınıza itiraz edecek vatandaşlar var. Onların topunu ikna etmiş filan değilsiniz. Göç de etmediler henüz...

ğülkesini seven, kendisine emanet edilmiş cumhuriyeti takdir eden, değerlerini, rejimini korumak isteyen insanlar, kurumlar, bilim adamları ne derğ diye düşünsenize önce.

Tutturmuşsunuz ğasker de askerğ diye, AB ile ABDğnin aynı ağzı kullanmasının da desteğiyle yürüyorsunuz.

ğBig Brotherğın yanında başka izleyenleriniz var unutmayın!


*****

Köksal Toptanğı dinleyin!  

Meclis Başkanı Köksal Toptanğın ğAslında anayasayı 150 kişilik bir kurucu meclis hazırlasa daha iyi olurduğ  dediğini de öğrendik.

Düşünün Köksal Toptan da AKPğli bir hukukçu... Daha önce Adalet Komisyonu Başkanlığı yapmış... Ve kapalı kapılar ardında hazırlanıp içine iktidar partisini ğdenetimsiz, bütün kurumları ve muhalefeti ortadan kaldıran tek güçğ  haline getirecek, rejimi ve toplum huzurunu sıkıntıya sokacak çok sayıda maddenin yerleşeceği bir ğsipariş anayasağya karşı çıkıyor.

Her şeyden önce toplumu temsil etmeyen bir grubun hazırlayacağı anayasaya demokrasi ve hukuk adına karşı çıkıyor.

Hatırlayacaksınız, daha iki gün önce anayasayı ğsivil bir kurucu meclisğin hazırlayabileceğini, doğrusunun bu olduğunu ben de yazmıştım. Kurucu meclis deyince de hemen ğaskerği hatırlayan meslektaşlarımız ile aynı yazısı içinde hem hükümete yaranmaya hem de gelmekte olan tehlikeden duyduğu rahatsızlığı anlatmaya çalışan, ülke yine çukura düştüğünde yazdıklarının kendisine hatırlatacağından ya da pişman olacağından korkanlar bugüne kadar dürüstçe ve açıkça ğParti anayasası kabul edilemezğ deselerdi adımlar bu kadar fütursuz atılamazdı.

AKPğnin hazırladığı şekilde bir Anayasa değişikliğinin benzerini (ve tabii benzer ülke koşulları altında) demokrasiyi özümsemiş ülkelerin hiçbirinde göremezsiniz.

Köksal Toptan 150 kişilik kurucu meclisin nasıl oluşması gerektiğini de çok iyi biliyor. Ona kulak vermemek büyük hata olacak.
*

----------


## bozok

Apoletsiz emir komuta düzeni değişmedikçe ğsivil anayasağ olmaz   

*Mehmet Tezkan 
[email protected] 
19.09.2007 




AKPğliler diyor ki; bizim gizli gündemimiz yok.. Evet, doğru..

Ben de gizli gündemleri olmadığına inanıyorum..

AKPğnin gündemi açık ve net.. İlk sırada da türban var..

Bir önceki dönem türban konusu açıldığında; Türkiyeğnin öncelikli meselesi değildir diyorlardı.. 

Haklıydılar..

22 Temmuzğda yeni dönem başladı..

Türban öncelikli mesele oldu..

şimdi diyecekler ki.. Yalan, basının abartması, katı laiklerin hezeyanı..

Değil..

Biz sivil anayasa yapıyoruz.. Türkiyeğnin ikinci sivil anayasasını biz yapacağız.. Türban da bu işin küçük bir parçası..

Hayır, değil..

Türban omurga..

Bu yüzden anayasanın bütün maddeleri bir yana bırakıldı, sabah akşam türban konuşuluyor..

üünkü türban serbest olursa ortaya başka bir Türkiye çıkacak..

Türkiye beş yıl içinde siyasal İslamın hakim olduğu bir yapıya kavuşacak..

Sistemin kırılma noktası da türban.. (Haşmet, burada yerine denk geldi ama..) 


*

Diyorlar ki; biz sivil anayasa yapmaya çalışıyoruz siz hala o eski tutucu kafayla karşı çıkıyorsunuz!

Ben de şöyle diyorum; siz sivil anayasa yapmıyorsunuz ki.. Niyetiniz sivil anayasa olsa başımızın üstünde yeriniz var..

Sizin derdiniz siyasi anayasa yapmak..

Erdoğan Anayasasığnı..

Evren Anayasası gibi..

Bunu nereden mi çıkarıyorum?

Siz hiç madde madde başbakana danışılarak, başbakana sorularak anayasa yazıldığını gördünüz mü?

Siz partinin MKYKğsında konuşularak şekillendirilmiş herhangi bir anayasa olduğunu duydunuz mu?

Siz hiç parti büyüklerinin yazdığı bir anayasa okudunuz mu?

Görmediniz; duymadınız, okumadınız değil mi?


*

Diyorlar ki biz sivil anayasa ile demokratikleşmeyi getiriyoruz..

Doğru değil.. 

Gerçek şu: Sivil anayasa türban üzerinden sistemi değiştirecek..

AKP yönetimi istemese de sistemle oynanacak.. Amaçları bu olmasa da sonuç böyle olacak.. 


*

Amaç daha demokrat, daha şeffaf, daha katılımcı bir Türkiye ise, değişime neden Siyasal Partiler Kanunuğndan başlamadınız..

Sivilleşmenin önündeki tek engel o..

Direnç noktası bu..

Bir örnek..

Geçen mecliste bulunan yüzlerce milletvekili aday bile olamadı..

Niye?

Kararı kim verdi?

Karneyi kim yazdı, kırık notu kim attı, kim sınıfta bıraktı?

Liderleri..

Seçmene soruldu mu, seçmenin oyu alındı mı?

Hayır..

Esas mesele bu..  

Sivilleşmenin önündeki tek engel de bu.. üünkü bunun adı; Apoletsiz emir komuta düzeni..

Hangi vekil, hangi parti yöneticisi liderinin sözünden çıkabilir ki..

Eee..

Bu durumda nasıl sivil anayasa olacak..

Gelin önce bunu düzeltin.. Vekilleri özgür bırakın.. 

Bırakın ki sivil anayasa olsun..

Yoksa siyasi anayasa olur..*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa bahane... Türbanı oylayacağız!  

*Mustafa Mutlu 
[email protected] 
20.09.2007 



Başbakanğın yeni anayasa taslağı hakkında açıklama yapmak için düzenlediği dünkü basın toplantısını soluk almaksızın dinledim.

Sonuçta tek satır bile yeni bir bilgiye ulaşamadım.

Ama buna rağmen bana, ğBaşbakanğa bu basın toplantısındaki hal ve tavırları için 10 üzerinden kaç not verirdinğ  diye sorulacak olsa, yanıtım ğ10ğ olurdu...üünkü Başbakan hemen her konuda olduğu gibi yine ğhaklığ noktalardan yola çıktı...

ğBugüne kadar 65 maddesi değiştirilen mevcut Anayasağnın kendi iç bütünlüğünü kaybettiğiğ saptaması; bana göre bu noktalardan biri...Ama ğhaklı noktalarığ saptamak ve onları kullanarak toplumu ikna edici demeçler vermek, yapılan işten elde edilecek sonucun ille de ğiyiğ  ya da ğdoğruğ olacağı anlamına gelmiyor ne yazık ki!

Başbakan her ne kadar ğBiz AK Parti Anayasası yapmıyoruz. Bütün kesimlerden görüş alınacak ve değerlendirilecekğ dese de; buna inanmak oldukça zor!

üünkü biz bu filmi daha önce Türk Ceza Kanunu hazırlanırken de gördük...

Türkiye Gazeteciler Cemiyeti yönetimi olarak verdiğimiz 30 küsur maddeden oluşan ğbasın özgürlüğü düzenlemelerine ilişkin önerilerğ,  olduğu gibi sümen altı edildi...

Sonra da o dosyayı bizden ğeldenğ teslim alan dönemin Adalet Bakanı çıkıp, ğSivil toplum kuruluşlarından katkı istedik, kimseden cevap gelmediğ diye açıklama yaptı.

Göreceksiniz yine öyle olacak... İktidar, yapılan eleştirileri dinlemeyecek bile, getirilen önerileri okumayacak...

Son seçimlerden aldığı yüzde 47ğlik halk desteğine güvenip, alt alta yazdığı maddeleri referanduma götürecek...

O süreçte medyayı da kullanarak bu referandumu bir ğtürban oylamasığna dönüştürecek...

Anayasağya ğEvetğ diyenler ğdindarğ, ğHayırğ diyenler dinsizmiş gibi bir hava yaratılacak...

Halkımız da yeni anayasanın başına açacağı işleri bilmeden, tamamen dini duygularla ğEvetği basacak... Bunun adı da ğdemokrasiğ olacak, ğMilletimiz böyle istediğ denilecek...


***


Hani her gün bana mektup yazarak, telefon ederek size ğumutğ vermemi istiyorsunuz ya... şimdi sıra sizde:
üünkü bu kez ben umudumu kaybetmek üzereyim!


*****


DEMOKRAT BAşBAKAN! 


Başbakan dün hem, ğPartilerin, sivil toplum örgütlerinin, akademisyenlerin, medyanın, herkesin görüşünü alacağızğ  dedi, hem de bu konuda görüşlerini açıklayan ğRektörler Komitesiğni, ğKendi işlerine baksınlar. Onlar yasama organı değil. Yasa yapmak Rektörler Komitesiğnin değil Meclisğin işidirğ  diye fırçaladı!

ülkenin en önde gelen eğitim kurumlarının yöneticilerinin görüşlerine bile bu kadar hoşgörüsüz olan Başbakanğın başkanlığındaki bir iktidarın, toplumun değişik kesimlerinden gelecek eleştirileri dikkate alacağına hiç ama hiç ihtimal vermiyorum.

üünkü Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın demokrasi anlayışı maalesef işte bundan ibaret!


*****


GüNüN SORUSU

Başbakanğın bile sahiplenmediği ğsiparişğ  anayasa taslağını hazırlayan Prof. Ergun üzbudun ve arkadaşları, akademik kariyerlerinin iktidar partisi tarafından fena halde harcandığının farkında mı?


*****


Türban ve siyasi simge!

Başbakanğın dün söylediği ğvecizğ sözlerden biri de türbanla ilgili ğsiyasi simgeğ  eleştirilerine verdiği yanıttı:

ğSiyasi simge dediğiniz zaman bir partinin simgesi olması gerekir. Baş örtüsü ya da onların deyimiyle türban siyasi simge değil. Bir tek AK Partiğde mi var, hepsinde var... Ama dertleri başka... Onu da bana söylettirmeyin, siz anlıyorsunuz onu.ğ  

Hayır Sayın Başbakan, anlamıyoruz onu!

Bir simgenin ğsiyasiğ olması için ille de ğparti amblemiğ olması gerekmez...

ürneğin 12 Eylülğden önce bazı gençlerin giydiği parka, bıraktıkları bıyığın şekli hep birer siyasi simgeydi...

Onların giyimine, yüzlerine bakarak anlardık hangi dünya görüşünü savunduklarını...

Tıpkı şimdi türban takan kadınların siyasi görüşünü anladığımız gibi...

Bu yüzden türban bal gibi siyasi simgedir... 

Bunun için ille de partinizin rengi olan ğturuncuğ  olması gerekmez!*

----------


## bozok

Yetki yetmez


*Oktay EKşİ
[email protected] 
23 Eylül 2007 



MAKSATLI mı yapıyorlar, "demokrasi cahili" olmalarının sonucu mu, her nedense, sürüp giden son tartışmalarda, Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisi (AKP) iktidarının taraftarlarıyla sözcüleri, bir lafı devamlı tekrarlayıp duruyorlar: 

"Yeni bir Anayasa yapmak, bu Meclisğin yetkisi içindedir."

Kimi "Anayasağnın Kurucu Meclis tarafından yapılmasını" isteyenlere yanıt olsun diye söylüyor.

Kimi "seçmenin yüzde 85ğinin temsil edildiği bir Meclis de Anayasa yapmaya yetkili sayılmazsa kim yetkili olabilir?"  mantığına sığınıyor.

Kimi de güçlü bir iktidara sahip olma şımarıklığıyla konuşuyor.

ünce belirtelim ki TBMMğnin Anayasa yapma yetkisi elbet vardır.

Nitekim isterseniz, şimdi tartışılan metni "öneri" haline getirirsiniz. Altına da kendi milletvekillerinizden en az 184ğünün imzasını attırır TBMM Başkanlığığna sunarsınız. 

O metin önce Anayasa Komisyonuğnda tartışılır. Gerekirse değişiklik yapılır ve TBMM Genel Kuruluğna gelir.

Orada da tartışılır. Parmaklar kalkar, parmaklar iner... Her maddeye son şekil verilir. 

Görüşmeyle ilgili süreç tamamlandıktan sonra Cumhurbaşkanığna sunulur.

O da onayladıktan -gerekiyorsa halkoylamasına sunduktan- sonra aynen şimdiki Anayasa gibi, sandıktan "Evet" yani "Bu Anayasağyı kabul ediyoruz" ağırlıklı sonuç çıkınca mesele biter...

Daha doğrusu "TBMM yetkilidir" diyenlerin kafasıyla, "mesele bitti" sanırsınız. Ama bitmez.

Tam tersine, çok muhtemelen asıl mesele o zaman başlar.

üünkü böyle bir usulle Anayasa yaparsanız, o sizin yani "AKPğnin Anayasası" olmaktan hiçbir zaman kurtulamaz.

Düşünün ki bugüne kadar yapılmış anayasaların en iyisi, en ilerisi, en özgürlükçüsü diye kabul edilen 1961 Anayasası bile sırf Demokrat Parti mensuplarının katkısına kapalı olduğu için 20 sene bile yaşayamadı. 

Yaşayamadı çünkü Süleyman Demirel, 1965ğte iktidara gelir gelmez ilk savaşı 1961 Anayasasığna karşı açtı. Demirelğin bugün özgürlükçü olduğuna, hukuk devletini savunduğuna bakmayın... O zaman "Bu Anayasa hÃ¡kimler devleti kurmuş" dedi. Kısaca ondan kurtulmak için ne mümkünse yaptı.

Gerçi o yıkılınca kendisi de altında kaldı, ama kabul edelim ki başardı da...

Yıllar sonra biz de kabul ediyoruz ki 1961 Anayasasığnın yapımına -mümkün olsa da- Demokrat Partililer de katılabilseydi (ki nerdeyse imkÃ¡nsızdı ) , ihtimal o Anayasa daha çok yaşardı.

O nedenle diyoruz ki "yasal yetki" gereklidir ama yetmez. Onu uygun zamanda, uygun metotla kullanmazsanız çoğu kez başınıza iş açarsınız. ürnek istiyorsanız AKPğnin elindeki çoğunluğa rağmen Cumhurbaşkanı seçimi konusunda; "üniversiteler" ve "YüK" konusunda; "zina" konusunda yapmaya kalktıklarından hiçbirini "yetkim var, yaparım" zihniyeti yüzünden yapamadığını anımsayın.*

----------


## bozok

*3'ü 4'le yok edecekler!* 


*Metin üzkan*
*TERCüMAN*
*24.09.2007* 



*Anayasa’nın 4. maddesine göre “İlk üç madde değiştirilemez.” Ancak, 4. madde kaldırılınca, ilk üç madde korumasız kalıyor.* 


*MEVCUT Anayasa’da değiştirilmesi teklif bile edilemeyecek ana maddeler nelerdir?*

*Tabi ki ilk 3 madde.*

*Bunu nereden biliyoruz?*

*üünkü dördüncü madde diyor ki; “Anayasa’nın ilk üç maddesi değiştirilemez ve değiştirilmesi teklif bile edilemez!..”*

*Ancak burada ilk üç maddeyi koruması altına alan dördüncü maddenin değiştirilmesi veya kaldırılması ile ilgili yazılı bir hüküm olmadığı için, bu boşluğu fırsat bilen birileri dördüncü maddeyi kaldırarak ilk üç maddeyi rahatlıkla korumasız ve savunmasız bırakabilirler.*

*Yani buna siyasi üslupla yıllardır kendi dokunulmazlıklarını kaldırmayan saygıdeğer siyasetçilerin bir ideoloji uğruna Anayasa’nın dokunulmaz ilk üç maddesine rahatlıkla dokunabileceklerini gösteriyor.*

*Daha doğrusu dördüncü maddeyi yok edip ilk üç maddenin yasal dayanağını ortadan kaldırarak alıştıra, alıştıra, ilk üç maddenin değiştirilmesine yeni bir kapı açabilirsiniz.*

*Anayasa suçu işlenmiyor mu?*

*BAşBAKAN Yardımcısı ve Devlet Bakanı Cemil üiçek, “Anayasa’nın ilk üç maddesini olduğu gibi yeni Anayasa’ya aldık” diyor.*

*üok güzel, buna hiçbir itirazımız yok, ancak merak ediyorum dördüncü maddeye ne oldu?*

*İşte bu sorunun cevabını önceki akşam kamuoyunda Fethullah Gülen’in televizyonu olarak bilinen Samanyolu Haber Kanalında AKP’nin sipariş ettiği sözde “ üağdaş ve üzgürlükçü Anayasa”yı hazırlayan üzbudun başkanlığındaki, “Bilim Kurulu” muhteremleri ağzından kaçırıverdi.*

*“Dördüncü maddeyi kaldırdık!...”*

*Taslağı dikkatle okuduğumuzda görüyoruz ki muhteremler doğru söylüyor.*

*Yani beşinci madde olan, “Devletin Temel Amaç ve Görevleri” maddesi dördüncü sıraya yükseltilmiş.*

*Vay uyanıklar vay...*

*Anayasa’nın dördüncü sırasında bulunan, “Değiştirilemeyecek Hükümler” başlığı oradan kaldırılarak beşinci madde dördüncü maddenin yerine getiriliyor.*

*Peki dördüncü madde?*

*Buhar olup uçurulmuş...*

*şimdi bu ne anlama geliyor?*

*Bundan sonra yapılacak olan (belki de birkaç yıl içinde) Anayasa değişikliğinin temeli şimdiden atılmış anlamına geliyor.*

*Bir başka deyişle, dokunulmaz olan ilk üç maddenin dokunulamazlık zırhı kaldırılarak bir sonraki değişiklikte ilk üç maddenin de tamamen kaldırılmasının yolu açılmış oluyor.*

*Değiştirilmesi teklif bile edilemeyecek bu maddeleri bağlayan dördüncü madde ortadan kaldırılarak, anayasa suçu işlenmiş olmuyor mu?*

*“Biz ilk üç maddenin değiştirilmesi ile ilgili hiçbir düzenleme yapmadık. Hatta teklif bile etmedik” diyenler suç değilse ne işlemiş oluyor.*

*Her minareye bir kılıf*

*MEVCUT Anayasa’da değiştirilemeyecek hükümler arasında ki, “devletin dili”ni gösteren 3’üncü madde içindeki “Devletin dili Türkçe’dir” ibaresi ne anlama geliyor?*

*Hemen arkasından, Türk yerine, “Türkiye Vatandaşı” tanımlaması.*

*Bunlardan sonra bir adım daha ileri giderek, Devletin dili “Türkçe’dir” tabiri yerine “Resmi dili Türkçe’dir” diye gevşetilip, milletvekillerinden sonra Cumhurbaşkanı’na da dokunulmazlık getirilmesi.*

*şimdi tüm bunlardan sonra hazırlanan kılıfın “AKP Anayasası” olmadığını kim söyleyebilir?*

*“İdeolojisiz bir Anayasa” yapmak için yola çıkanlar, Türkiye’yi küresel düzende ABD’nin uzantısı olacak bir şekle getirmek istemektedir.*

*Buna, “Amacı olmayan devlet”, başka ideolojilere açık olmak için hazırlanıyor demektir.*

*Görünen köy kılavuz istemiyor, sonuç olarak birileri Türkiye’yi “üağdaş ve Yasal” bir kılıfa uydurarak bölme senaryosuna milletimiz de toptan alet edileceğe benziyor.*



*Anayasa’nın ilk 4 maddesi*


*Madde 1: Türkiye Devleti bir Cumhuriyettir.*

*Madde 2: Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, toplumun huzuru, milli dayanışma ve adalet anlayışı içinde, insan haklarına saygılı, Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı, başlangıçta belirtilen temel ilkelere dayanan, demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir hukuk Devletidir.*

*Madde 3: Türkiye Devleti, ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bir bütündür. Dili Türkçedir. Bayrağı, şekli kanunda belirtilen, beyaz ay yıldızlı al bayraktır. Milli marşı “İstiklal Marşı”dır. Başkenti Ankara’dır.*

*Madde 4: Anayasanın 1’inci maddesindeki Devletin şeklinin Cumhuriyet olduğu hakkındaki hüküm ile 2’nci maddesindeki Cumhuriyetin nitelikleri ve 3’üncü maddesi hükümleri değiştirilemez ve değiştirilmesi teklif edilemez.* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Israr, kapatma davası getirebilir!* 


*24.09.2007* 
*UFUK SüYLEMEZ*
*TERCüMAN GZT.*



*AKP iktidarının iş ve aş yaratmak, IMF borçlarından kurtulmak, sağlıktan-eğitime milletin çok sayıdaki meselesine çözüm üretmek yerine, ideolojik-dayatmacı bir yaklaşımla Anayasa’yı toptan değiştirme çabaları toplumda büyük gerilim yarattı.*

*Laila demokratları denilen çıkarcı, neme lazımcı çevreler bile bu Anayasa darbesi girişiminden rahatsız oldular.*

*Prof. Ergun üzbudun başkanlığında malum görüş sahiplerinden oluşan bir ekibe bu Anayasa değişikliğinin AKP ve bizzat Sayın Başbakan tarafından seçimden önce sipariş edildiği de ortaya çıktı.*

*AKP yönetimi bildik, artık demode olmuş taktiklerle tepkileri yumuşatmak ve hukuki sorumluluktan kaçınmak için kendi sipariş ettiği ortaya çıkan Anayasa taslağına resmen sahip çıkamadı, kaçak dövüştü.*

*Bir yandan bu bizim taslağımız değil derken, bir yandan bu taslağı hazırlayan özel ekiple Sapanca’da kamp yaptı, organik bağlarını böylece kamuoyuna da gösterdi.*

*Ardından tartışmalı konuları sansürleyerek, bir Anayasa değişikliği taslağını ortaya sürdü.*

*Rejime yönelik değişim* 

*TOPLUM, AKP çekirdek zihniyetinin geçmişteki söylem, eylem ve tavırlarıyla, gerçek niyetinin ne olduğu hakkında ciddi ve haklı bir endişeyi zaten taşıyor.*

*Atatürk’ün ismine, ilkelerine, başta laiklik olmak üzere, ülkenin üniter yapısına, cumhuriyet kazanımlarına açıkça aykırılık teşkil eden niyet taslak ve açıklamaları başlatanı da, ortaya süreni de, işleri yönlendireni de millet açık görüyor.*

*Bir siyasi partinin geçici seçim çoğunluğunu Anayasa’yı değiştirme hakkı gibi görmesi demokrasiye yapılabilecek en büyük kötülüktür.*

*AKP zihniyetinin cumhuriyet ve kazanımlarına yönelik Anayasa’yı değiştirme girişimleri rejime yönelik bir değişim çağrışımı yapmaktadır.*

*Bir siyasi partinin ve yönetiminin bu tür faaliyetlerin odağı olması, Anayasa’ya göre suç teşkil eder.*

*Nitekim Yargıtay Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı Sayın Abdurrahman Yalçınkaya, 19 Eylül 2007 tarihinde yaptığı açıklamada; AKP ve destekçilerinin Anayasa’ya karşı söz ve eylemlerinin Anayasa’ya aykırı olduğu anlamına gelen çok ciddi uyarı ve tespitlerde bulundu.*

*ülkeyi sahipsiz, meydanı boş zanneden Soros-Barzani destekçilerine, 2’nci Cumhuriyetçi bölücü ve gerici tüm çevrelere açık bir uyarı yaptı.Türkiye’de Anayasamızın temel hükümlerini direkt ya da dolaylı değiştirme girişimleri, rejime karşı, bir Anayasal suç teşkil etmektedir.*

*Tavşana kaç, tazıya tut*

*CUMHURİYETİ ve kazanımlarını korumak ve kollamakla görevli Anayasal kurumlar bu görevlerini kimseden emir almadan, gecikmeksizin, öncelikli ve kararlı bir biçimde yerine getirmek durumundadırlar.*

*Anayasa’yı ve Atatürk Cumhuriyetini korumak ve kollamak esasında tüm vatandaşların da tek tek hak ve ödevidir.*

*AKP zihniyeti tavşana kaç, tazıya tut politikalarını sürdürmeye, Anayasa’yı ve temel niteliklerini direkt ya da dolaylı değiştirme çabalarına destek vermeye ya da bu tür girişim ve faaliyetlerin odağı olmaya devam ve ısrar ederse, Anayasa’ya aykırı bu yaklaşımı nedeniyle bir kapatma davası ile bile karşı karşıya kalabilir.*

*O zaman da maskeli demokratlar korosu sakın ortaya demokrasi diye çıkmaya kalkışmasın. üıkarlarsa, kendilerine demokrasiyi asıl niyetleri için araç olarak kullananlara, seçim çoğunluğunu rejim değiştirme hakkı sananlara karşı, cumhuriyetin ve Anayasal kurumların kendini müdafaa hakkının tamamıyla meşru ve yasal olduğunu söylemekten başka bir şey kalmaz sonuçta.*

*Bizden bir kez daha uyarması...* 

...

----------


## bozok

*AKP ve Sivil Anayasa!..* 


*Gündüz AKGüL* 
*Heddam.com*
*24 Eylül 2007*



*Medyada ki haberlerden öğrendiğimiz kadarıyla Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, 8 Haziran 2007’de Prof. Ergun üzbudun’a, adlarını verdiği bilim adamlarından bir komisyon oluşturmasını ve bir Anayasa taslağı hazırlamasını istemiştir.*

*Kapalı kapılar arkasında çalışan ve bilimsel objektifliği tartışmalı bu komisyonun AKP’li gözlemcilerin katılımıyla hazırlayıp AKP’ye sunduğu ve sözde “sivil Anayasa” olarak adlandırdığı, aslında AKP Anayasası olan bu taslak, henüz görücüye çıkmadan, Cumhuriyet gazetesi tarafından ele geçirilip kamuoyuna açıklanınca, yoğun bir taştırma başladı ve tasarı açıklandıktan sonra da bu tartışma aynı hızla devam etmektedir.*

*22 Temmuz seçimleri ile ikinci kez iktidarı ele geçiren AKP ve yandaşları, numaralı Cumhuriyetçiler, emperyalist ABD, AB’ye üye ülkeler;* 

*Laik Cumhuriyete, Atatürk ilke ve Devrimlerine rahmet okuyan, Sıkmabaşa özgürlük getiren, imam okullarının önünü açan, tarikatlara vize veren bu taslağı, demokrasi ve özgürlük anıtı olarak sunmanın gayreti içindedirler.*

*Kemalistler, aydınlar, bilimin objektifliğinden ödün vermeyen gerçek bilim adamları, hukukçular, üniversiteler tasarı ile kurulmak istenen ılımlı İslam tuzağını, Kemalizm’in yok edilişini, laikliğin içinin boşaltılarak sulandırıldığını gördükleri için, tasarıya şiddetle karşı çıkıyorlar.*

*Tasarının parti içinde görüşülmesini medyadan kaçırmak amacıyla, yer arayan AKP, sonunda anayoldan sağa sola saparak ve köşe bucak kaçarak gerekli şaşırtmayı yaptıktan sonra Sapanca’da karar kıldı.*



*Tartışmalar şiddetle devam ederken;*



*AKP fırsat bu fırsat deyip sonunda radikal İslam’a dönüşecek ılımlı İslam devletinin temelleri için yeni mevziler elde etme çalışmalarını sürdürerek bunu, demokrasi ve özgürlük kılıfıyla yurttaşlara yutturmaya çalışmaktadır.*

*Demokrasi ve laik Cumhuriyet kazanımlarının bilincinde olanlar ise mevzilerini teslim etmemek için AKP’nin bu gizli planını geniş kesimlere anlatmanın çabasını sürdürmektedir.*

*Antidemokratik birçok hüküm içeren 1982 Anayasasının bu hükümlerini, tüm siyasi partilerin ve sivil toplum örgütlerinin katılımıyla sağlanacak bir uzlaşma ile değiştirerek demokratik bir hale getirmek olanaklı iken, AKP ve yandaşları, azda olsa 1982 Anayasasındaki var olan ve devletin temel değerlerini oluşturan hükümleri kaldırmanın telaşı içinde kapalı kapılar arkasında çalışmalarını sürdürmeyi uygun bulmakta ve karşı duranları, teslim bayrağını çekmiş medya aracılığıyla “laikçi”, “askerci”, “darbeci”, “faşist” olarak suçlamaktadır.*



*Halen yürürlükte olan 1982 Anayasasının:* 



*Başlangıç bölümünde;*



*“Türk vatanı ve Milletinin ebedi varlığını ve Yüce Türk Devletinin bölünmez bütünlüğünü,*

*Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin kurucusu, ölümsüz önder ve eşsiz kahraman Atatürk’ün belirlediği milliyetçilik anlayışı ve O’nun inkılap ve ilkelerini,*

*Dünya milletleri ailesinin eşit haklara sahip şerefli üyesi olarak….. çağdaş medeniyet düzeyine ulaşmasını,*

*Millet iradesinin mutlak üstünlüğü, egemenliğin kayıtsız şartsız Türk Milletine ait olduğunu,*

*Anayasada gösterilen hürriyetçi demokrasi ve bunun icaplarıyla belirlenmiş hukuk düzeni dışına çıkamayacağını,*

*Hiçbir faaliyetin Türk milli menfaatlerinin, Türk varlığının, Devleti ve ülkesiyle bölünmez esasının, Türklüğün tarihi ve manevi değerlerinin, Atatürk milliyetçiliği, ilke ve inkılapları ve medeniyetçiliğinin karşısında koruma göremeyeceği ve laiklik ilkesinin gereği olarak kutsal din duygularının, Devletin işlerine ve politikaya kesinlikle karıştırılmayacağını” şeklinde belirtilen vazgeçilmez ilkeleri,*

*Anayasanın 1,2 ve 3. maddelerinde sayılan laik Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin temelini oluşturan ilkelerin değiştirilemeyeceğini ve değiştirilmesinin teklif dahi edilemeyeceğini,*

*Anayasanın 24. maddesinde tanımlanan ve Anayasa Mahkemesi kararlarıyla pekiştirilen laiklik ilkesinin yeni tanımlarla işlevsiz hale getirilmemesini,*

*Anayasanın 42. maddesinde Atatürk ilke ve devrimleri doğrultusunda yapılacağı belirtilen Eğitim ve üğrenim hakkının, şeriat simgesi olduğu mahkeme kararları ile saptanan sıkmabaşla sulandırılmamasını,*

*Savunmak,*

*Anayasanın 24. maddesindeki din kültürü ve ahlak öğretimi kılıfı altında gizlenmiş zorunlu din eğitiminin kaldırılmasını,*

*Anayasanın 83. maddesinde belirtilen Milletvekillerinin geniş dokunulmazlık sınırının daraltılmasını,*

*Anayasanın 159. maddesinde belirtilen Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulundan Adalet Bakanı ve Müsteşarının çıkarılarak bağımsızlaştırılmasını ve kurul kararlarına karşı yargı yolunun açılmasını,*

*Anayasanın Geçici 15. maddesinin kaldırılarak, 12 Eylül darbesi sorumlularının yargılanmasını,*

*İstemek,*

*Malum koro tarafından Laikçilik ve faşistlik olarak değerlendiriliyorsa,*

*Buradan açıkça ilan ediyorum. Ben laikım, ben faşistim.*

*Merak ediyorum, aksini savunan bu koro mensupları acaba neci?...* 

*...*

----------


## bozok

Dolar anayasası

*25/09/2007*
*YENİüAğ GZT.*



*Prof. ülkü Azrak, AKP’nin anayasa taslağı sipariş ettiği “Bilim Kurulu”na yüksek ücretler verildiğini ve ödemelerin dolarla yapıldığını öne sürdü.* 



*Franklin anayasası*

*Prof. ülkü Azrak: Bilim Kurulu’na yüksek ücretler vermişler, AKP’nin kendilerine dolarla ödeme yaptığı söyleniyor*



*AKP’nin isteği ile Atatürkçülük karşıtı hukukçulardan oluşan 6 kişilik Bilim Kurulu, ‘sivil ve birey odaklı’ iddiasıyla bir anayasa taslağı hazırladı ve en büyük tepki hukukçulardan geldi. Hukukçuların her biri taslağa ağır eleştiriler yöneltiyor; farklı bir ad takıyor.* 

*Prof. Süheyl Batum (Bahçeşehir üniversitesi): Türkiye’de ilk defa 2007’de birey odaklı anayasa yapıyormuşuz gibi bir şey söylemek, Türkiye’nin birikimine de, geçmişteki anayasalarına da uyan bir ifade değil. 61 Anayasası birey odaklı bir anayasadır. 21 Anayasası egemenliği değiştirmek, bir kişiden alıp onu doğrudan doğruya toplumun tamamına vermek suretiyle birey odaklıdır. Bu anayasa taslağı için en uygun terim “kurgu anayasa” dır. “Fiction anayasa” diyorum ben. Yani iktidarın gerçek yüzünü göstermeyip, onu saklayan, maskeleyen anayasa diyorum. Bilimkurgu gibi, kurgu anayasa.* 

*Prof. ülkü Azrak: (Maltepe üniversitesi): Bazılarının, uyduruk, yabancılardan bir takım maddeleri kopya ederek, bir kısmını da sipariş üzerine yazdıkları, sözde bir bilim kurulu tarafından hazırlanmış bir anayasa taslağı bu. “Sipariş anayasası” da diyebiliriz. Yüksek ücretler vermişler, AKP’nin kendilerine dolarla ödeme yaptığı söyleniyor. Tek parti iktidarı da bunu birilerine sipariş edecekti. Tek başlarına hazırlıyorlar, Meclis’te tek başlarına çıkaracaklar anayasayı. üünkü onların sayısı yetiyor parlamentoda.* 



*AKP’nin taslağına takılan isimler*

*YENİüAğ: Richmond anayasası, darbe anayasası*
*MHP: Politbüro anayasası*
*CHP: AKP anayasası*
*DSP: Parti anayasası*
*HUKUKüULAR: Fiction(kurgu) anayasa, sipariş anayasa,* 



*CHP: Bu paraları kim ödedi?*

*CHP İstanbul Milletvekili Mustafa üzyürek, yeni anayasa taslağını hazırlayan Bilim Kurulu üyelerine ne kadar ücret ödendiğini sordu. üzyürek, Başbakan Erdoğan tarafından yanıtlanması istemiyle TBMM Başkanlığına sunduğu soru önergesinde, AKP’nin, Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun başkanlığında Bilim Kuruluna Anayasa değişikliği taslağı hazırlattığını, Kurulda yer alan üyelere de çok yüksek ücret ödendiğinin basında yer aldığını belirtti. Mustafa üzyürek, önergesinde şu sorulara yer verdi: “Her bir Bilim Kurulu üyesine ödenen ücret ne kadardır? Bu ücretlerden ne kadar vergi kesilmiştir? Bilim Kurulu üyelerine ödemeler partiniz AKP tarafından mı, Hazine tarafından mı yapılmıştır? Bu üyelere örtülü ödenekten bir ödeme yapılmış mıdır?”* 

*...*

----------


## bozok

Papağan liberalizmi


*Ertuğrul üZKüK*
*Hürriyet GZT.*
*26 Eylül 2007* 



*BUGüN turnusol kÃ¡ğıdı gibi bir soruyla yazıma başlayacağım."Anayasayı tartışalım, böyle anayasa yapılmaz" diyen insanları anında, "Sen darbe mi istiyorsun" terörüyle susturmaya çalışan bir zihniyetin kabul ettireceği anayasaya demokratik ve sivil diyebilir misiniz?"* 

*"Sivil anayasa" kavramı tabu değildir.*

*Onu yapanlar, yapış biçimleri, tartışma süreci, bu süreçteki "uzlaşma" kültürü...*

*Bir anayasayı sivil yapan, bunların hepsidir.*

*Yok bunu yapmıyor, sadece kendi hazırladığınız bir metnin arkasına yüzde 47’yi koyup, bunu demokratik diye yutturmaya kalkıyorsanız, onun adı sivil de olsa, demokratik olduğu söylenemez.*

*Ben kimseye ders falan vermiyorum.*

*Sadece hepimizin hayat tarzını, ülkenin bir arada bulunma iklimini belirleyecek ortak metnin ruhundan söz ediyorum.*

** * **

*Oysa estirilen şu teröre bakın.*

*"Anayasanın hazırlanış biçimini doğru bulmuyoruz" diyoruz.*

*Karşımızda güya liberal bir koro:*

*"Zaten siz askeri darbe istiyorsunuz."*

*"Dini motifleri anayasanın içine sokmayın" diyoruz.*

*Cevap yine aynı:*

*"Zaten siz askeri darbe istiyorsunuz."*

*"Anayasanın girişindeki değiştirilemez maddelere dokunmayın."*

*Papağan korosunun cevabı hazır:*

*"Zaten siz askeri darbe istiyorsunuz."*

*"İşe başlarken, kurucu fikriniz, türban ve imam hatip saplantısı olursa, yanlış yaparsınız" diyoruz.*

*Aynı terane:*

*"Zaten siz askeri darbe istiyorsunuz."*

** * **

*Günlerdir kafamızın üzerinde bir kılıç, anayasayı tartışmaya çalışıyoruz.*

*Ama görüyorum ki, ülkenin kendine liberal diyen aydınlarında bile ciddi bir "akıl tutulması" başladı.*

*Her an her şeye itiraz eden arkadaşlarımız, neredeyse paralize olmuş vaziyette.*

*Dimağlarını otomatiğe bağlamışlar, her gün aynı suçlamayı yapıp, utanılacak bir fikri terör yaratıyorlar.*

*Bu terör altında anayasayı nasıl tartışacağız?*

*Bu arada AKP’nin en liberal olması gereken üyesi Kültür Bakanı Ertuğrul Günay bile, aynı koroya katılmış.*

*12 Eylül günlerinde feleğin bütün çemberlerinden, işkencenin bütün türlerinden geçmiş bir Tarık Akan’ı, "askeri darbeden medet ummakla" suçluyor.*

*Ne kadar ucuz, ne kadar yazık bir ifade...*

*Biz anayasayı özgürce tartışabileceğimizi sanıyorduk.*

*AKP iktidarının böyle bir metni tartışmaya açtığını zannediyorduk.*

*Gerçi cumhurbaşkanlığı seçiminde bir defa aldatılmıştık ama, bu defa da inandık.*

*İnandık ve tartışıyoruz.*

*Yaptığımız iş de sadece fikrimizi söylemek.*

*Tekrar soruyorum.*

*Bu kadar masum bir tartışmayı darbe iftiraları ve terörü ile sindirmeye çalışan insanlar ve partiler bize sivil ve demokrat bir anayasa vaat edebilirler mi?*

** * **

*Bu iktidar elbette bir anayasa yapabilir.*

*Yüzde 47’lik cüssesiyle onu Meclis’ten geçirebilir.*

*O anayasayı "türban referandumu" haline çevirip, halka onaylatabilir.*

*üıkardığı anayasa da meşru olur.*

*Ama bu bütün toplumun anayasası olmaz.*

*Elbette ona uyarız, ama kendimizin hissetmeyiz.*

*Sonra bir gün bir başkası yüzde 50 oyla gelir.*

*O da oturur kendi anayasasını yapar.*

*Böylece anayasaları, basit birer kanun haline getirmiş oluruz.*

*Papağan liberalizminin yarattığı fikri terör bizi işte buraya götürür.*

*İşte o yüzden dün sivil toplum örgütlerinin bir araya gelip, özgürce bir tartışma platformu oluşturulması yolundaki çağrısını gönülden destekliyorum.*

*MHP’nin önerdiği uzlaşma platformunu da...*

*Nihayet papağan liberalizminin yarattığı terör bulutlarını dağıtacak sesler yükselmeye başladı diye seviniyorum.* 

*...*

----------


## bozok

*Yeni anayasa taslağı: Türk Devleti’nin tasfiyesi projesi* 


*26.09.2007* 
*üETİN YETKİN*
*[email protected]*





*AKP’nin ısmarladığı Anayasa taslağı birçok tuzak ve aldatmacalar içermesinin yanı sıra asıl Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin tasfiyeyi amaçlamaktadır. Her ne kadar laiklik ülkemiz için yaşamsal önem taşısa da, devletimiz varlığını sürdüremezse bu konuda yapılan tartışmalar sonunda bir anlam taşımayacaktır.*

*Konuya girerken öncelikle belirtmek gerekir ki, bir anayasa ya da yasada yer alan bir hüküm, sonradan yürürlüğe girecek bir anayasada ya da yasada yer almayacak olursa, artık bu hüküm yürürlükten kaldırılmış, geçerliliği kalmamış demektir. Bu, temel bir hukuk kuralıdır.*

*1982 Anayasası’nın Başlangıç bölümü taslakta yalnızca bir paragrafa indirilmiş ve bunun da 1982 Anayasası’nın aksine anayasanın metnine dahil olmadığı, başka bir deyişle hukuken bir geçerliliği olmadığı öngörülmüştür. Böylece taslakta Hiçbir faaliyetin Türk milli menfaatlerinin, Türk varlığının, Devleti ve ülkesiyle bölünmezliği esasının..... karşısında KORUNMA GüREMEYECEğİ..... hükmü yer almamış olmaktadır. Bunun anlamı, bu faaliyetlerin korunma göreceğidir!..*

*Daha da önemlisi, 1982 Anayasası’nın Devletin temel amaç ve görevlerii başlıklı 5.maddesi taslakta 4. madde olarak yer almış ve 1982 metninde yer alan “Devletin temel amaç ve görevleri, Türk milletinin bağımsızlığını ve bütünlüğünü, ülkenin bölünmezliğini..... sağlamak[tır]..... sözcükleri taslakta çıkarılmıştır. Açıkça anlaşılacağı üzere, devletimizin artık böyle bir amacı olmayacaktır. Ancak, yeryüzünde hangi devlet vardır ki, ülkesinin bütünlüğünü ve bölünmesini engellemeyi amaçlamasın!? Bilen varsa söylesin!*

*Kaldı ki, 1982 Anayasası’nın “Temel hak ve hürriyetlerin kötüye kullanılması” başlığı altında ve hak ve hürriyetlerin hangi durumlarda sınırlandırabileceğini öngören 14/1.maddesinde bulunan “Devletin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğünü bozmayı ..... amaçlayan” faaliyetler sınırlandırılması, taslakta bu konudaki 18/2. maddeye alınmamıştır. Demek ki, tasarı yasalaşırsa bütün hak ve hürriyetler vatanı ve milleti bölmek amacı ile kullanılabilecektir!...*

*Jandarmasız MGK*

*Aynı durum 1982 Anayasası’nın 26.maddesinde düşünce ve kanaat açıklamasına getirilen sınırlamanın taslakta kaldırılmış olmasında da görülmektedir. 1982 Anayasası’nın 26/2.maddesin şu hüküm yer almaktadır: “Bu hürriyetlerin kullanılması ..... Cumhuriyetin temel nitelikleri ve Devletin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğünün korunması..... amaçlarıyla sınırlanabilir.” Taslakta bu maddeye koşut olarak yer verilen ve “İfade hürriyeti” başlığını taşıyan yine 26.maddede bu sınırlandırma çıkarılmıştır.*

*Bu açıdan bakıldığında taslağın Milli Güvenlik Kurulu’nun oluşumu ile ilgili 91/1.maddesinde Jandarma Genel Komutanı’na yer verilmemesi, daha doğru bir deyişle Kurul’dan dışlanması ayrıca önem taşımaktadır. Bilindiği gibi bölücü terör özellikle kırsal kesimdedir. Kırsal kesimin güvenliğinden sorumlu olan ise Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’dır. Bu demektir ki, PKK terörü konusunda en bilgili ve yetkili olan kişi MGK’nda artık bulunamayacaktır. Jandarma Genel Komutanlığı’nın İçişleri Bakanlığı’na bağlı olduğu için bu yola gidildiği anlaşılmaktadır. Ne ki, bu bilinen nedenlerle sakat bir anlayış olduğu gibi, o zaman öteki kuvvet komutanları da Milli Savunma Bakanlığı’na, Genelkurmay Başkanı da Başbakanlığa bağlı olduğu için onların da MGK’nda yer almamaları gerekirdi... Belki onu da düşünmüşlerdir ama şimdilik cesaret edememişlerdir.*
*Taslakta Türk Devleti’nin sonunu getirmeye yönelik ve daha sonra değineceğim başka hükümler de vardır. Taslağı kaleme alanların bu amacı güdüp gütmediklerini bilemem. Ancak, taslağın genel gerekçesinde kendileri bu tutumlarının nedenini şöyle açıklamaktadırlar: “1982 Anayasası..... bireyi devletin üstün otoritesi karşısında korumaktan çok, devleti birey ve onun anayasal hürriyetleri karşısında korumaya odaklandığı görülmektedir. Halbuki, 18.yüzyıldan bu yana anayasacılığın asıl amacı, devlet otoritesini sınırlamak, bireyi ve onun hürriyetlerini bu otorite karşısında korumaktır.” Ancak, en iyimser değerlendirmeyle, anlaşılan o ki, taslakçılar, kaş yapayım derken göz çıkarmışlar. üünkü, taslak yasalaşırsa gericiler, bölücüler, teröristler bayram edeceklerdir.*

*Unuttukları ise, bu devletin şehitlerin kanlarıyla kurulmuş olduğudur.* 

*...*

----------


## bozok

Mayınlı anayasa ve 301. madde 


*Mustafa ERKAL* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/09/2007* 



*Mayınlarla ve kamuflajlarla dolu aşırı liberal bir anayasa taslağı önümüzde durmaktadır. Edindiğimiz bilgiye göre; ısmarlama ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin varlığından rahatsız olan dış çevrelerle, iç işbirlikçilerle alkışlanan bu taslak, dışarıda bazı yerlere verilmiştir. Ancak, bunda da bir ayırım yapıldığı görülmektedir.* 


*ünde laiklik ve türban, arkada Türkiye’nin altını oyma planları...* 

*Laiklik ve türban tartışılmalı ki; tezgah fark edilmesin.* 


*Geçenlerde anayasa taslağı hazırlama görevi verilen sözde ünvanlı, sicili bozuk bir takım adamlarla beraber çalışan AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı, Anayasanın 66. Maddesinde Türkün tarifinden rahatsız olarak bunun “etnik çağrışım” yaptığından bahsetti.* 

*Demek ki; bu zat Türkü basit bir etnik grup gibi görüyor. Milliyetin ve milletin ne olduğunu içine sindiremiyor.* 

*%46 rey alan ve iktidar olan bir partinin genel başkan yardımcısı milli kimlikle kavgalı.* 

*Demokrasi çok ideal ve değeri bilinmesi gereken bir rejimdir; ama bazen böyle defolar da çıkıyor. Türkiye’nin sorunlarını demokrasi içinde çözülemez noktaya çekerek ülkeyi karmaşaya sürükleme gayretleri birçok alanda seziliyor. Türkiye, sanki neseb-i gayri sahihler sürüsü veya topluluğu...* 

*Anayasa ile birlikte yine 301. Madde kendini Türk olarak hissetmeyen ırkçılarca ısıtılıp ülkenin önüne kondu. ülkeyi yönetenler tarafsız bir seyirci gibi veya hakem rolünde... Gaye toplumu germek, şiddeti tahrik etmek, askeri sevimsiz göstermek, sözde karşı oldukları cinayetlerden beslenmektir. Bu 301. Madde sadece Türkiye’de mi var? Eğer bu ayıpsa; ciddi bütün devletler ve başta AB ülkeleri bu ayıbı taşımaktadır. Hangi ciddi ülke kendine, devletine, meclisine, yargı organlarına, askerine ve emniyet teşkilatına hakaret ettirebilir ve onları aşağılatabilir? Ama söz konusu Türkiye oldu mu; bunun adı demokratik açılım oluyor. Sözde “Anayasanın temel giriş maddeleri değiştirilmiyor” deniyor. Meclis Başkanımız Sayın Köksal Toptan, “Cumhuriyetten geri gidilemez” diyor. Ancak, ilk üç madde yerinde kalmasına rağmen; taslakta ilk üç maddenin değiştirilemezliğini sağlayan 4. Madde buharlaştırılıyor. Herhalde bu Sayın Meclis Başkanının da gözünden kaçmış olacak.* 

*TCK’nun 301. Maddesi, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasasının ilk üç maddede ifade edilen temel ilkelerden ilhamını alan ve onları koruyan bir yasadır. Aslında, hedef 301. Madde değil; Anayasanın temel giriş maddeleridir. Ayrıca, hedef 66. ve 42. maddelerdir. Hedefin sadece 301 değil; Anayasanın tamamı olduğunu hep söyledik. Bugün bu ortaya çıktı.* 

*İhanet ittifakı aslında, Türkiye’ye tahammül edemiyor. Türkçe, Türk ve Atatürk’le uğraşılmasının sebebi budur. Bu durum, bazılarının hoşuna gidebilir. “Ne mutlu bugünleri de gördük” diyebilirler. Ancak, onlar da bu geminin içindedirler. Bu gidişin hiç de hayra alamet olmadığı ortadadır.* 

*Bazı şahsi ikbal peşinde olan siyasetçiler, “Bu anayasa AKP için değil; millet için yapılıyor” desinler. Bunlar ancak, kendi kendilerini kandırırlar. 1982 Anayasasının aslında 6-7 maddesini değiştirmeyi hedefleyen ama yeni ve sivil diye yutturulan taslak, kamu görevlilerinin pazarlık haklarını sınırlıyor. Kamu hizmeti ve yararı tasfiye ediliyor. üarpık özelleştirmeler onaylanıyor. Yabancılar için Danıştay’ın yetkileri kısılıyor. Egemenlik devrediliyor. Seçmeli din dersi ile öğrenciler bölünüyor; cemaatlere iş havale ediliyor. İç hukuk göz ardı ediliyor. Ne yazık ki Türkiye, her gelen iktidara göre yeni anayasa yapılan ve anayasası değiştirilen bir ülke görünümündedir. Ama herkes tepki anayasacılığından da şikayetçidir.* 

*TCK’nun 301. Maddesine; Anayasanın ruh ve temel ilkelerini belirleyen, Türkiye’yi Türkiye yapan değerleri koruyan ve geliştiren maddelerine dokunulmamalıdır.* 

*Dokunana da bir dokunan çıkar.*

*Türkiye basit bir üçüncü Dünya veya Afrika ülkesi değildir.* 


*...*

----------


## bozok

Anayasa oyunu 


*Mustafa ERKAL* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/10/2007* 



*şırnak'ta bölücü terör örgütünün halka yönelen katliamını ve 12 vatandaşımızın şehit edilmesini protesto ediyor; onlara Fatihalar gönderiyoruz. ürgütün aslında halka karşı olduğunu belgeleyen bu olay yeni değildir.* 

*Anayasa taslağı konusunda "efendim, ortada bir şey yok; bu taslak AKP'yi bağlamaz" sözleri söylenebiliyor. Bu siyasi pişkinlikle ortaya çıkanlar sanki bir çalışma grubu kurmamış, bu grubu isimlendirirken siyasi kanaatlerine göre hareket etmemişler ve ortada hiçbir şey yokmuş. Demek bu, bir anket veya kamuoyu yoklamasıdır. İktidar kendine yakın bulduğu, yabancılara hoş gelecek bir metni hazırlayacak yol arkadaşlarını seçmiştir.* 

*Bu anayasa ne sivildir; ne de yenidir. 174 maddeli 1982 Anayasasının 8-10 maddesi hedef alınmıştır.* 


*Bu Anayasa sivil de değildir; çünkü, anti-Türk ve anti-devletçi değerlendirmeleri taşımaktadır. Bunu hazırlayan sicili belli insanlar da milli devlet, milli kimlik ve Cumhuriyetle yabancılaşmış kimselerdir.* 


*1982 Anayasasının ilk 3 maddesinin değiştirilemez ve değiştirilmesi dahi teklif edilemez ifadesi 4. maddeden alınmış, oldukça geriye 134. maddeye değiştirilerek taşınmıştır. Teklif edilen ve tasarıda yer alan 56. maddede milletin isminin Türk olduğu dışlanmıştır. Milli Güvenlik Kurulu ile ilgili 91. maddede Başbakanın başkanlığında denerek, kuvvetler ayrılığı prensibi yürütme lehine güçlendirilmektedir. Jandarma Genel Komutanı Kurul dışına çıkarılmaktadır. Bunun gerekçesi de Jandarma Genel Komutanlığının İçişleri Bakanlığına bağlı olmasına bağlanmaktadır. Acaba Genelkurmay nereye bağlıdır?* 

*Tasarıda madde 94'de "milletlerarası tahkime ancak 'yabancılık' unsuru taşıyan uyuşmazlıklar için gidilebilir" ifadesinde yabancılığın ne olduğu anlaşılır değildir.* 

*Oysa, bu taslağın hazırlanış gerekçelerinden birisi anlaşılır olmaktır.* 

*Mahkemelerin bağımsızlığı ve tarafsızlığı başlığı altında kimsenin mahkemelere ve hakimlere emir ve talimat veremeyeceği, tavsiyelerde bulunamayacağı belirtilmektedir. Bu maddenin benzeri 1982 Anayasasında da vardı; ama, bizzat Sayın Başbakan Elif şafak davasına müdahale edici beyanda bulunmuştu. Hakimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu yürütme ağırlıklı hale getirilmektedir. TBMM tarafından 5 asil üyenin seçilecek olması yanlış bir müdahaledir. 1961 Anayasasındaki madde bundan dolayı değiştirilmişti. Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne de yürütmenin müdahalesi artmaktadır.* 

*1982 Anayasasının başlangıç metninin 1980 müdahalesinin izlerinden arındırılması doğrudur. Ancak, burada ifade edilen Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin kuruluş felsefesini ve temel ilkelerini ifade eden anlamlı cümleler neden devre dışı bırakılmıştır?* 

*Türkiye gecekondu bir devlet midir? Tasarıyı hazırlayanların nerede "Türk", "Atatürk" ve "Türk Milleti", "kutsal Türk Devleti" varsa değiştirdikleri düşünülürse; bunun altında yatan sebep daha berraklaşır.* 

*Taslak, ferdi vatandaşlık duygusundan uzaklaştırmakta, onu tek, bağımsız ve Türk Milletinden kopuk ele almaktadır.* 

*Bundan dolayı "birey" odaklı demektedir. Bu değişikliğe gerekçe olarak 18.yy'dan bu yana anayasacılıkta ortaya çıkan değişmeler gösterilmesinin yerine; ülkenin ihtiyaçları asıl gerekçe olmalıydı. Burada, Batıdaki devlet ve fert ilişkileri ile bizdeki durum aynıymış gibi ele alınmaktadır.* 

*Tasarıyı hazırlayanların milliyetçilikle ırkçılık arasındaki sosyal mesafeyi bilmedikleri veya art niyetli oldukları anlaşılmaktadır. Türk milliyetçiliği, etnik köken çağrışımı yapmaz, ırkçı, şövenist ve yayılmacı da değildir. Bundan böyle bir anlam çıkaranlar günümüzde yükselen milliyetçiliği bile fark edemeyen dar kafalılardır.* 

*Etnik özelliği ne olursa olsun; hiçbir TC vatandaşının milliyetçi bir tavır almasını engelleyen sınırlamalar yoktur. Yeter ki, farklılıklar kutsallaştırılmaya çalışılmasın. Dışa kapalı ilkel etniklik peşinde koşulmasın. İnsanlar kendi kendilerini öteki olarak görmesin.* 

*Tasarıda 1982 Anayasasının değişik kısımlarında yer alan "ülkenin bölünmez bütünlük ilkesi"nden rahatsız olup, bunu farklılıkları dışlama ya da bastırma olarak nasıl görebiliriz?*

*NOT: 9 Ekim 2007 Salı günü öğle namazını müteakip Fatih Dülgerzade Camiindeki Aydınlar Ocağı mevlidinde buluşalım.*


...

----------


## bozok

APO VE AB'NİN ANAYASASI MI?.. 

*15 şehidimizin ardından...*



*Hulki CEVİZOğLU* 
*[email protected]*
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/10/2007* 





*7 Ekim Pazar günü şırnak'ta 13 Mehmetçiğimiz daha şehit oldu. Onlar toprağa verilmeden dün de -yazıyı yazdığımız saat itibariyle- mayın patlaması sonucu 2 şehit daha verdik. şehitlerimize Allah'tan rahmet diliyorum.*

*Bunun dışında ne desek boş.* 

*İüİMİZDEKİ PKK'LILAR..*

*Türk Milleti'nin öfkesinin burnuna çıktığı saatlerde, PKK'nın açık koruyucusu ABD'nin Ankara Büyükelçisi Ross Wilson, CNN-Türk kanalında "tepki yatıştırmaya" çalışıyordu. Ama, sonuç hiç de öyle olmadı.*

*Haberci sordu: "Komşunuz Kanada'dan size saldırı olsa ve 20 Amerikan askeri ölse, sizin tavrınız ne olurdu?"* 

*Bizim Irak'a "sıcak takip" yapmamıza izin vermeyen ABD'nin yanıtı önemli idi. Ancak, Wilson, "Varsayımlar üzerine konuşmayalım" diyerek konuyu geçiştirdi.* 

*Net olarak söylediği ise, 15 şehidimize rağmen TSK'nın, PKK'nın yuvalandığı kuzey Irak'a sıcak takip yapmasına karşı olduğu idi!..*

*Kanlı terör örgütü PKK'yı yalnızca müttefikimiz(!) ABD mi destekliyor?.. İçimizde PKK'lı yok mu?..* 

*"Demokratik seçimle" (!) cezaevindekileri bile Meclis'e sokan DTP ne düşünüyor? Dün bir açıklama yaptılar ama, PKK saldırısını kınamadılar!..* 

*Bu arada, PKK'nın geçen hafta minibüs tarayarak 12 kişiyi 400 mermi ile katletmesi üzerine, bölgede "inceleme" (!) yapan AKP milletvekilleri ne düşünüyor acaba?. Bu haftaki saldırıları da "Acaba PKK'mı yaptı?" diye kuşkuları var mıdır?..* 

*SİYASİ DESTEğİ KİM KESECEK?..*

*Bu kaçıncı kez bilmiyorum. Yine de açık konuşalım.*

*Türkiye'de teröre ve teröriste "siyasi destek" yok mu?.. Bu destek oldukça, sonuç alınabilir mi? Hayır..*

*AKP'nin tavrı ortada. (Dışişleri Konutunda, üankaya Köşkü?nde PKK'lı milletvekillerini kabul ediyorlar. Daha çok özgürlük söylemi ile AB'ye girmeye çalışıyorlar.)*

*MHP'ninki de ortada. (Seçim öncesi, "Al APO'yu as" diye ip atmışlardı, şimdi, "Bizi AKP'ye karşı sopa olarak görmeyin!" diyorlar.)*

*CHP'ninki de belli.( "Gençlerin ABD karşıtlığını yok etmeye çalışıyoruz" diyorlar.)*

*Ee, diğerlerinin hiç esamisi okunmuyor.*

*("Düz ovada siyaset yapsınlar" diyenler ortada yok.)*

*Peki DTP'liler ne yapıyor?..*

*"Kimse bizden kardeşlerimizi terörist ilan etmemizi beklemesin!" diyorlar.*

*"Bizden PKK'yı terörist ilan etmemizi istiyorlar. Biz kendimize küfretmeyiz, halkımıza hakaret edemeyiz" diyorlar.*

*"Biz, birileri istiyor diye öyle bir açıklama yapmayız!" diyorlar. Ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinden "maaş" almaya devam ediyorlar.*

*APO'NUN İSTEDİğİ ANAYASA MODELİ!..*

*Hükümet ise, "yeni anayasa" yaparak, daha çok özgürlük getirmeye çalışıyor!.. AKP'den Cumhurbaşkanı seçilen Abdullah Gül de, şehit yakınlarına iftar yemeği veriyor!..* 

*Bu anayasanın tam metnini görmedik. Kimse görmedi. Türk Ordusu da.* 

*Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, "Bize metin gelmedi, görmedik" dedi.* 

*Dolayısıyla biz de görmedik.. Ama basında, mevcut anayasadaki "ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez" kavramının kaldırıldığı söyleniyor, tartışılıyor.*

*Geçen haftaki makalemin sonunda, "Bu konudaki şok bir açıklamayı sonraya bırakıyorum. Bu kimin isteği biliyor musunuz? Ben biliyorum.." demiştim.*

*şimdi açıklıyorum.*

*Bu ifadenin kaldırılmasını PKK'nın başı ücalan istemişti:*

*"Anayasa'nın bu maddesi bir beladır. Bu bela, bu safsata kaldırılmalı!.." (Bakınız, "Ya Sev Ya Sevr" adlı kitabım, s. 77)*

*Hükümet Sözcüsü Cemil üiçek'in dediği gibi "Sözün bittiği noktada", Türkiye'nin bitmediğini kanıtlamak isteyen sivil-asker herkes görev başına..*


...

----------


## bozok

Bu da AKP usulü "sivilleşme"


*Mehmet Y. YILMAZ*
*Hürriyet Gazetesi*
*11.10.2007*



AKP'nin Merkez Yönetim Kurulu toplantısında Anayasa taslağı görüşüldü.

Hürriyet Ankara Bürosu'nun haberine göre AKP yönetimi, HÃ¡kimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu üyeleri, Danıştay ve Yargıtay üyelerinin seçiminde hükümetin rolünü ve ağırlığını artırma kararı verdi.

Bu amaç için hükümetin yüksek yargı organları seçimindeki kontenjanı artırılacak.

HÃ¡kimler ve Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu, ülkemizdeki yargıç ve savcıların atama işlemlerini yapıyor. Bu kurumda hükümetin etkin olması ise her şeyden önce yargıçların bağımsız olması ilkesini yok edecek, atamalarda siyasi görüşler ön plana çıkacak. Yargıda siyasi kadrolaşma dönemi başlayacak.

Yüksek yargı organlarının üyelerinin seçiminde hükümetin rolünü artırmanın anlamı da aynı: Yargıyı siyasileştirmek!

"Sivil Anayasa yapıyoruz" diye yola çıkanların gerçek amaçları böylece giderek daha iyi anlaşılıyor.

Dünyanın neresinde, hangi demokratik ülkede, "sivil Anayasa", yargıç bağımsızlığını yok edip yüksek yargı organlarının hükümete bağımlı hale gelmesini hedefliyor?

Belli oluyor ki AKP'nin bir tek hedefi var: Devletin tüm kadrolarını ele geçirmek ve belli bir dünya görüşünü bu kadrolarda hÃ¡kim kılmak.

"Sivilleşme" dedikleri "kadrolaşmadan" başka bir şey değil.

Bunun ne tür rejim sorunlarına yol açacağını ileride daha iyi göreceğiz. 

Ama korkarım o zaman da iş işten geçmiş olacak.


...

----------


## bozok

*"Irak'ta işgalle yapılan Türkiye'de anayasa ile yapılacak"* 


*02.01.2008* 
*Vatan Gazetesi*


CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal , 2008 yılının *"anayasal kırılma yılı"* olacağını belirterek* "Irak'ta işgalle yapılan Türkiye'de anayasa ile yapılacak"* dedi. Baykal, AKP'nin* "tebliğ etmeye"* hazırlandığı yeni anayasanın laiklik, yargı ve üniter yapıda kırılmayı ve bozulmayı getireceğini söyledi. 

CHP lideri Deniz Baykal, AKP'nin yeni anayasa çalışmalarını Cumhuriyet gezatesi yazarı Mustafa Balbay'a değerlendirdi. AKP'nin gerçek niyetinin, 1921'den bu yana, 1924, 1961 birikimlerini de tümüyle ortadan kaldırmak olduğunu belirten Baykal, *"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin bütün anayasal birikimini sıfırlamak istiyorlar"* dedi. Baykal AKP'nin anayasasının özellikle laiklikte, yargıda, üniter yapıda kırılma getireceğini ve 2008'in bu tartışmalarla geçeceğini söyledi. 

Baykal, AKP'nin önümüzdeki günlerde kamuoyuna açıklamaya hazırlandığı yeni anayasaya ilişkin görüşlerini Cumhuriyet 'e anlattı. 2007'nin cumhurbaşkanlığı tartışmalarıyla geçtiğini anımsatan Baykal,* "ilk kez Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin değerleriyle mücadelesi olan bir kişi Köşk'e çıktı. Bugün üankaya'da devleti kavramaktan, Türkiye'nin tümünü kucaklayıcı anlayıştan uzak bir yapı var. şimdi bu yapının anayasasını oluşturmaya çalışıyorlar"* dedi. 

AKP'nin tavırlarının 2008'in* "anayasa krizi yılı"* olacağını gösterdiğine dikkat çeken Baykal şunları söyledi: 

*"1982 Anayasası'nın üçte biri değişmiş. Tam 13 kez, gerektikçe değiştirilmiş. Bugün de değiştirilmesinin kaçınılmaz olduğunu düşündükleri maddeler varsa söylesinler biz de gereğini yapalım. Ama niyet o değil. Niyet, 1921'den bu yana, 1924, 1961 birikimlerini de tümüyle ortadan kaldırmak. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin bütün anayasal birikimini sıfırlamak istiyorlar."* 

Kimi çevrelerde salt bu anayasanın yapılışının 12 Eylül süreci olmasına tepki duyulmasını yadırgadığını belirten Baykal, Japonya anayasasının Amerikalılarca, Almanya anayasasının işgal kuvvetlerince yapıldığını, ama bu ülkelerde işin şekline değil, esasına bakıldığını söyledi. Baykal,* "ABD anayasası da 250 yıl önce yapıldı. Gerektikçe güne uymayan maddelerini değiştiriyorlar, ama biri çıkıp ille ben bunun tümünü ortadan kaldıracağım demiyor. Türkiye'de niyet anayasa ile ülkenin tüm çizgisini değiştirmek"* dedi. 


*üç alanda kırılma* 

Baykal, AKP'nin kapalı kapılar ardında hazırladığı anayasadan basında yer alan haberler ve Başbakan'ın yaptığı açıklamalar çerçevesinde haberdar olduklarını belirtti, 12 Eylül anayasasının bile bugünkünden daha şeffaf yapıldığını anımsattı. Baykal'a göre yeni anayasa üç alanda kırılma yaratacak. Bu alanlar ve Baykal'ın irdelemeleri şöyle: 


*Laiklik:* Bu konuda zaten fiili olarak uygulamaya koydukları çok şey var. şimdi bütün bunları anayasa çerçevesi içine sokmak istiyorlar. Kendi içlerinde şöyle bir söylem geliştirmiş durumdalar; din camiye hapsedilemez. Siz bunu söylediğiniz an devlet yapısını tartışmaya başladınız demektir. Bugün Pakistan'ın yaşadığı da budur. Medreselerde eğitim görenler de Pakistan Silahlı Kuvvetleri'ne alınsın denildi. Sonuçlar ortada... 


*Yargı bağımsızlığı:* Türkiye'de kuvvetler ayrılığı fiili olarak değişime uğradı. Artık yasama ile yürütmenin birbirinden ayrı olduğunu söylemek zor. İktidar partisi her iki alana da hakim oluyor. Burada yargının önemi ayrıca ortaya çıkıyor. şimdi yargıyı, yasama ve yürütmenin bir organı, yani iktidarın organı haline getirmeye çalışıyorlar. Cumhurbaşkanının zihniyetiyle birlikte zaten bir değişim yaşanacak. Anayasayla bunu hızlandırmak ve çapını genişletmek istiyorlar. 


*üniter devlet:* üncelikle anayasayı tekil devlet anlayışından uzaklaştıracaklar. Türkiye'yi birbirinden farklı etnik grupların yaşadığı bir ülke görünümüne sokacaklar. Bu zaten dillerinin altında var. Devlet vatandaşı bir birey olarak görür. Bunlar, Türk milletini etnik kimliklerden biri haline indirgeyecekler. Bu çok ciddi bir çözülmeyi beraberinde getirir. Irak'ın parçalanma sürecine bakın; orada işgalle yapılanı bizde anayasa ile yapacaklar. 


*Gerçeği anlatacağız* 
2005 yılı temmuz ayında bir çağrı yaptığını, herkesi AKP'nin yapmak istedikleri konusunda uyardığını anımsatan Baykal,* "O dönemde olasılık olarak düşündüklerimizin önemli bir bölümü ne yazık ki gerçekleşti. Türkiye geriye gitti. Bugün de uyarıyorum; anayasa tartışması sıradan bir tartışma değil. Devlet yapısını kökten değiştirme girişimidir"* dedi. 

Halka gerçekleri anlatmaya çalışacaklarını söyleyen Baykal, *"Demokrasi başı dik, bilinçli insanlarla ayakta durur. Türkiye'de ne yazık ki vatandaşın önemli bölümünü yardıma muhtaç edip kendilerine bağladılar. Kendisini iktidara avuç açma durumunda hisseden bir kişi için bu gerçekler ikinci plana itiliyor"* değerlendirmesini yaptı.

...

----------


## bozok

*Bilenler, bilmeyenlere anlatsın!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 22/02/2008* 



Milliyet'ten Utku üakırözer'in haberine göre, AKP, henüz resmen açıklanmayan anayasa taslağını bir dini cemaatin sponsorluğunda Columbia üniversitesi'nin Demokrasi, Hoşgörü ve Din üalışmaları Merkezi ile Din, Kültür ve Kamu Hayatı Enstitütüsü'nün 3 Mart'ta New York'ta düzenleyeceği konferansta görücüye sunacak! 

Konferansta Dengir Mir Mehmet Fırat ve Prof. Ergun üzbudun'un yanısıra AKP Mardin Milletvekili Cüneyt Yüksel ile Alfred Stepan ve Andrew Arato da konuşmacı olacak. 

Taslağın Türkiye'de resmen açıklanmadan ABD'de tartışılması konusunda Prof. üzbudun, "Bu benim değil AKP'nin sorunu. Ben Columbia'nın ricasıyla, hazırladığımız taslağı dünyanın önde gelen anayasa uzmanlarıyla tartışacağım" dedi. 

* * *

İktidar partisi, Türkiye için hazırladığı anayasa taslağını ABD'de niçin tartışır? 

Toplantıyı düzenleyenler Hıristiyanlık ile Yahudiliğin pir potada eritilmesi sonucu ortaya çıkan Evangelizme bağlı din araştırmacıları, sponsorlardan biri de dinlerarası diyalogçuların Türkiye kanadının Amerikan masası!

Alın size bir kapatma sebebi daha! Hem de laikliğe aykırı hareketin odağı olmaktan! 

Bakalım, laiklik diye yeri göğü inletenler, AKP'nin, Evangelistler ve diyalogçularla birlikte Türkiye için hazırlanmış bir anayasa taslağını Amerika'da tartışması konusunda nasıl bir tutum takip edecek? 

Mesela emekli subay dernekleri bu konuda nereye çelenk koymayı düşünürler acaba? AKP'ye mi, Amerikan Elçiliğine mi? Yoksa Yargıtay kapısına mı? 

Bu ifadeyle MHP Genel Merkezi önünde emekli general kovalayanları kolladığımız zannedilmesin! üelenk koymaya gelenleri içeri davet etseler, bir çay ikram etseler ne kaybederlerdi? 

* * *


Vakıflar Yasası ile ilgili olarak Sayın Devlet Bahçeli'nin "Biz iktidar olunca, bu yasayı eski haline getireceğiz" sözleri hakkında, "Türkiye elden gittikten sonra millet ne yapsın MHP iktidarını" yorumu yaptığımız halde birileri anlamamış, "O halde şimdiye kadar neden eleştirdiniz?" diye soruyor! 

Algılamanın böylesine de pes! 

Eleştirilerimizin tamamı şimdi de geçerlidir! Vakıflar Yasası konusunda da Meclis kürsüsünde iki konuşma yapmakla kimse görevini yaptığını düşünerek sorumluluktan kurtulamaz! Ayrıca MHP, 2002'deki Vakıflar Yasası'nın Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne götürülmesinde de gecikmişti. Mahkeme, süresinde başvuru yapılmadığı için talebi görüşmemişti! şimdi MHP iktidarını mı bekleyeceğiz demek istiyorum ama anlamayan anlamıyor! 

Aslında, MHP iktidarını bekleyenlere, Nasrettin Hoca'ya nazire yaparak "Gördün hazır iktidarı, gülersin köftehor" demek lazım ama bunun da anlaşılacağından emin değilim! Fıkrayı bilenler bilmeyenlere anlatsın! 

* * *


Dikkatimi çeken bir başka haber de Anadolu Ajansı'ndan. 

Yürüyen merdiven yapabilen Türk şirketinin başkanı Ali Aktaş, "Kamu ihalelerinde yürüyen merdiven için Avrupa kökenli firma şartı aranıyor. şartnameler, yerli üreticileri devre dışı bırakacak şekilde düzenleniyor. Rakiplerimiz karşısında kendi ülkesindeki ihaleye katılamayan bir firma olmanın utancını yaşıyoruz. Dünyaya mal satıyoruz. Bir tek Türkiye?de yokuz. Avrupa?da ise tek yürüyen merdiven üreticisiyiz. şartnamelere uyan firmalar üin?de üretim yapıyor" dedi. 

Buyrun burdan yakın! 

Bunlar yabancı sermaye düşmanı efendim! Paranın dini, milliyeti olur mu? 

Türk şirketi de ne demek? 

Başbakan öyle diyor ya! 

Eeee, Anayasa taslağını Amerika?nın Evangelistlerine beğendirmeye çalışan parti lideri, Türk şirketine hak tanıyacak değildi herhalde? Hele bu konuşmadan sonra! 

Bakarsınız asansörcü hakkında "çeteci" diye soruşturma da başlatılır! "Hükümetin kutsal ekonomi politikasını mı eleştiriyorsun sen" diye!

...

----------


## bozok

*Amerikan Turancılığı ve Dolarlı Anadolu Anayasası*



*Yazan: Mustafa YILDIRIM* 
*06 Mart, 2008 12:04:00*
*Hakimiyet-i Milliye*




 

Devleti yıpratıp, birliği bozma yolunda ilerleyenler son adımlarını atıyorlar. Amerikan üniversitesinde Ergun üzbudun konuşacak. Konu, onalar göre "reform" bizim anlayışımıza göreyse "federasyon anayasası." 

üzbudun'un yanındaki konuşmacılar ilgi çekmeyecek gibi değil: Mir Dengir Mehmet Fırat, AKP milletvekili Cüneyt Yüksel? Amerikalılar da pek ünlü: Columbia üniversitesi'nden Alfred Stepan ve Andrew Arato. 

Anlaşılıyor ki, TBMM çoğunluğundan aldıkları gücü yeterli görmeyenler, asıl kaynaklarında güç tazelemeye çalışıyorlar. 

Bu arada eksik bilgilendirmeleri yarattığı bulanıklığı aşmak için Ergun üzbudun'un Amerikan işadamlarının kuruluşu CIPE örgütünün Ankara şubesinde ikinci yönetmen olarak çalıştığını; NED_CIPE_IRI_NDI-Alman Vakfı "partneri" Türk Demokrasi Vakfı'nın kurucusu olduğunu, NED'in yayın organı Journal of Democracy'nin önemli yazarlarından olduğunu ve bu bağlantıların Soros bağlantısının yanında çok daha güçlü olduğunu anımsamalıyız.

Ergun üzbudun ve şeyh Sait torunu M.D.M Fırat'ın yurdumuzun temel yasasını Türkiye yerine Amerika'da tanıtma çabasına katkı koyanların başında Columbia üniversitesinin kanca merkezlerinden Center for the Study of Democracy (CSD-Demokrasi Araştırmaları Merkezi), Toleration on Religion (CDTR- Dinde Hoşgörü Merkezi) ile Institute for Religion and Public Life (IRCPL ? Din ve Toplum Yaşamı Enstitüsü) geliyor. 

Konferansa önayak olan taze kuruluşlardan Turkish Cultural Center (Türk Kültür Merkezi)'nin katkısı yaban atılmamalı. _ABD'de Türkiye'yi kendilerine dert edinen Türkler uzun süredir bu örgütün arkasındaki para odağını merak edip duruyorlardı; sonunda kuruluşun, Sayın Fethullah Gülen'e derin saygı duyanlarca oluşturulduğunu öğrendiler_ ve yalnızca Amerikan Rumlarına ve Ermenlilerine karşı savaşmanın yetersizliğini bir kez daha anladılar.

ABD Devlet üniversitelerinden (CIA'in ekin tarlası) Georgetown'daysa ARI Derneğinin ABD'deki ayağı ARI Vakfı, bir yuvarlak masa toplantısında "Laiklik" ve "Türk siyasetindeki son gelişmeleri" Amerikalılarla irdeleyecekler. 

MHP'nin tazesi, Mithat Melen de aynı günlerde ABD'de destek arıyor. Onun toplantılarıysa Woodrow Wilson Center (Osman Cengiz üandar'ın eğitim gördüğü yer) bünyesindeki Southeast Europe Project'de yapılıyor. Düzenleyici ise yine Sayın F. Gülen'e saygılı Rumi Forum. Ne ki Southeast Europe (Balkan dememek için 'Güneydoğu Avrupa' adını Amerikalılar ve AB icadetti) da çok bildik bir kişi John Sitilides'i örümcek ağından, ASAM ile işbirliğinden ve Amerika'da Türkiye'ye karşı düşmanca yürüttüğü çalışmalardan anımsıyoruz. 

Anlaşılıyor ki, Türkiye'de "türban" çevresinde oluşturulan "ittifak" projesi Amerika?da canlanıyor.

Bu gelişmeler son derece tehlikeli. Bir sava göre İsrail-ABD destekçisi WINEP (ayrıntılı bilgi: SüA 17) elemanlarından David Makovsky ve Soner üağaptay, Ankara'da MHP'ye konuk olduktan sonra İsrail'de Dışişleri Bakanı ile özel olarak görüşmüşler. (MHP bir açıklamayla bu olayın gerçek olup olmadığına açıklık getirse yararlı olur.) 

Washington'da oluşturulan geniş halkaları bilmezsek Ankara'da olanları, siyasal yaşamda karşılaşılan keskin dönüşleri anlamak olanaksızlaşır. Kısaca değinelim: CIA denetiminde ve NED şemsiyesi altında yıllardır geliştirilen Türk devletleri muhalif örgütlenmesinin merkezi Washington'a yerleşti. 

Bir zamanlar Türkiye'de ABD hesabına kanlı olaylar yaratan CIA Turancıları (şefler Asya göçmeniydiler) Asyalı Türkleri Washington'a topladılar ve CIA'ya emanet ettiler. Aynı şefleri aklayacak yayınlar yapılıyor; onların karanlık işlevlerini keskin "Türkçülük" maskesiyle örterek "lider" olarak sunuyorlar. ülkede gün geçtikçe yaygınlaşan ve tarih bilincine varıldıkça gelişen ulusal birliği parçalamak için her türlü oyun oynanıyor.

Bu büyük oyunu algılamaya çalışırken bir gerçeği de akıldan çıkarmamalı: RTE-Bush ve A.C. Gül-Bush görüşmelerinde ve heyetler arası yuvarlak masa toplantılarında, Ordu yöneticilerinin Hudson Institute toplantılarında ne tür anlaşmalar yapıldığı ve hangi konularda yoğunlaşıldığı açıklanmış değil. Bu anlaşmaları bilmeden, ne T.C. devleti anayasasının parçalanmasını, ne de ulusal devletin tapusu Lozan antlaşmasının tek taraflı (ne yazık ki yeni yasalarla T.C tarafından) bozulmasını kavramak, yorum yapmak, sınır ötesini ve berisini irdelemek olanaksız. 

Gölgelerle dövüşmeyi bırakıp -yabancıların zaten bildiği- anlaşmaların açıklanmasını istemek en önde gelen görevdir. İşin aslını öğrenen ulus, elbette doğru yolu kendisi bulacaktır ya da köleliği sessizce kabullenecektir.


2 Mart 2008 
*[email protected]*


Not: üzellikle sınır ötesi ve berisiyle ilgili sorular alıyorum. Bu olayları irdelemeden önce bir gerçeği kabul edelim: İran İslam devriminin güçlü merkezi olarak kaldığı sürece ABD-AB, ne Irak'ta, ne Afganistan'da ve Lübnan'da, ne de Asya'da başarıya ulaşamaz. üzellikle ABD'ye maşa olanlar unutmamalı ki Türkiye hala ABD'nin sadık müttefikidir. ABD kendisine sadık Türkiye'yi her zaman aşiretlere tercih eder. Yakında bu konuya değineceğiz.

----------


## bozok

Rıza Zelyut
*Anayasa değişikliği nasıl yapılır?*
*__________________________________________________ ___________* 

 
şu sıralarda hükümet Anayasa değişikliği işine yeniden el attı.

Bu işin nasıl yapılması gerektiği konusunda farklı görüşler ve yöntemler var.

Lakin nasıl yapılamayacağını bilmek birinci şarttır.

-İntikam almak için anayasa değiştirilmez.
-üfkeyle de anayasa değişikliği yapılmaz.
-Belli bir kesimin çıkarı için de anayasa değişikliğine gidilemez.
-Bir siyasi çizgiye avantaj sağlamak amacıyla da anayasa değiştirilemez.
-Belli bir zihniyetin egemen olduğu uzmanlarca da anayasa değişikliği yapılamaz.

*2007'NİN TEKRARI OLACAK*
AKP hükümeti 2007 yılında da anayasa değişikliğini, hatta anayasanın tümünü değiştirmeyi gündemine almıştı. Prof. Ergun üzbudun'a bir anayasa taslağı bile hazırlatılmıştı. O taslaktan basına yansıyan bilgi kırıntılarına bakınca; bu girişimin ne yazık ki bir tür intikam hareketi ve avantaj sağlama girişimi olduğu görülüyordu. Yani, AKP'nin oy deposu olan kesimlere mesaj vermek amacıyla bir anayasa yapılmak isteniyordu. Elbette ki yeni anayasa ile AKP; Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin denetiminden de kurtulmaya çalışıyordu. Hükümet tarafı; bütün bu özel konumlanışını da demokrasiyi geliştirme çabası gibi sunuyordu.

Biz o zaman; yeni anayasa girişimini *'sivil darbe'* olarak nitelemiştik. üünkü Bay üzbudun'un anayasa taslağı; cumhuriyetin temel ilkelerini de çiğnenebilir ilkeler haline getirmek amacını da güdüyordu.

Böyle olunca o çalışma fazla ilerletilemedi.

şimdi görüyoruz ki hükümet eski metindeki bazı maddeleri alarak anayasa değişikliği yapmak istiyor. Burada da temel hedef Anayasa Mahkemesi'ni etkisiz hale getirmek...

üünkü bu Anayasa Mahkemesi; AKP'yi büyük çoğunlukla (10/11 oyla) laiklik karşıtı eylemlerin odağı olarak ilan etti. İşte bu resmi mahkeme kararı AKP'nin başının üstünde Demokles'in Kılıcı gibi sallanıyor.

Yeni anayasa değişikliğinin amacı da burada ortaya çıkıyor. AKP; Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin takibinden ve denetiminden kurtulmak istiyor. Bunun için Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin yapısını değiştirmek istiyorlar. TBMM'den Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne üye seçilmesini gündeme getiriyorlar. Böylece; Yüksek Mahkeme'nin içine hükümeti kuran siyasi partinin temsilcisi girmiş olacak. Bugün olsa; AKP'nin atadığı üyeler Anayasa Mahkemesi'nde olacaklar. Bunlar da ister istemez AKP hakkında kapatma kararı istenmesine hayır diyeceklerdir.

Hükümet; bununla da kalmıyor. siyasi partilerin kapatılmasını zorlaştıracak maddeleri anayasaya sokmak istiyor.

Diğer değişiklikler önemli değil. Ombudsmanlık, Türkiye milletvekilliği, Yüksek Askeri şura'nın kararlarını yargıya açmak (Bu bile AKP'nin siyasi tercihidir.); Anayasa Mahkemesi'ne bireysel başvuru hakkı, kişisel verilerin korunması...

AKP'nin gündeme getirdiği bu değişiklik taslaklarının çoğu; toplumun genel sorunlarına çözüm için düşünülmüş değil. Demokratikleşme adı altında AKP'nin laiklik karşıtı ataklarının meşrulaştırılması amaçlanıyor.

Taslağı hazırlayanlar da zihniyet olarak AKP çizgisinden... Halbuki belli bir siyasi çizginin anayasa değişikiliği yapması; toplumsal yapıya terstir. Böyle girişimler kamuoyunu gerer, toplumsal barışa da zarar verir.

Hükümet; eğer bir değişiklik yapacaksa; mutlaka toplumsal anlaşmayı temel almalıdır. Bunun için hep kendisini destekleyen hukukçuları değil eleştiren hukukçuları da dikkate almalıdır. Böylece ileride başı da ağrımayacaktır.

***

*Dayatma iyi değildir.*
Bunun AKP'ye oy kaybettirdiğini de son seçimler açıkça gösterdi.
*'Benim parmak sayım şu kadar; istediğimi yaparım.'* tavrı; demokrasilerde görülen tavır değildir.

Hükümet iyi niyetle; kendisi için değil toplum için değişiklik önerilerinde bulunsun; bizler de alkışlayalım.

Unutulmasın ki; Yunus Emre 700 sene önce bu gerçeği göstermiştir:

*'Söz ola kese savaşı*
*Söz ola kestire başı'*

Anayasa değişikliği savaşı bitirmek için mi yoksa alevlendirmek için mi?

Bu soruya verilecek samimi cevap arıyoruz.


*08.05.2009 / GüNEş GZT.*

----------


## bozok

*AKP İktidarında Yasalarla Yıkım!*


 

*BOP Projesi bağlamında görev almış AKP İktidarı, bölgede siyasi sınırların değiştirilmesinin hukuki “alt yapısını” iyiden iyiye yasalaştırdı.*


Türkiye’yi kendisine* “uydu yapmaya”* çalışan 
AB’nin yerli uşakları da *“demokrasi geliyor”* diye 
alkış tutarak bu yasal girişimlere örtüleme yapıyorlar. 

Müdafaa-i Hukuk dergisinin son sayısında, ceza hukuku hocalarından Prof. Dr. üetin Yetkin’in çok değerli bir makalesi yayınlandı. 

Bu makalenin, daha çok hukukçular arasında kalmasından, ayrıca da yüksek hukuk tekniği ile kaleme alınmış olmasından ötürü değeri nispetinde toplumsal yarar sağlayamayacağı endişesi ile birazcık vülgarize ederek, okurlara tekrardan sunmayı görev saydım. üetin hocanın görüşlerine bütün gönlümle katılarak... 

Adım adım giderek dikkatle bakalım ki, AB’ye uyum dümeni ile Türk yasal yapılanmasında ne gibi köklü değişiklikler meydana getirilmiş. 
................ 

*İlk büyük yasal hazırlık,* 3 Ekim 2001’de geliyor. 4079 sayılı kanun ile Anayasa’da yapılan değişiklik. 

Türkiye’de, Ecevit’in başbakanlığında koalisyon hükümeti görevdedir. ABD ile İsrail’in (neconlar) BOP planı devrededir. BOP planı aslında *“demokrat”* başkan Clinton tarafından hazırlanmış, Neocon’ların eline uygulasınlar diye verilmiştir. üarklar bu plana göre dönmektedir. 

4079 sayılı yasa ile Anayasa’nın* “başlangıç”* metninde şu değişikliğe gidilir. 

Metindeki *“hiçbir düşünce ve mülahazanın”* ifadesi çıkartılır, onun yerine *“hiçbir faaliyetin”* ifadesi konulur. 

Adı geçen metin... 

Türk milli menfaatleri, 

Türk varlığının devleti ve ülkesiyle bölünmezliği esası, 

Türklüğün tarihi ve manevi değerleri, 

Atatürk milliyetçiliği, ilke ve inkılapları ve medeniyetçiliği... 

Gibi *“açıkça koruma altına aldığı”* değerlere karşı yönelebilecek bütün *“düşünce ve mülahazaları”* eskiden suç sayarken, bu değişiklik ile artık sadece *“faaliyetleri”* suç saymaya başlıyor. 

Bir *“düşünce”*nin ifadesi ile *“faaliyet”* arasındaki fark açık olduğuna göre, somutlaştırırsak; bu değişiklikten itibaren yukarıda sayılı değerlere karşı düşünce üretmek ve bunu ifade etmek anayasal suç olmaktan çıkartılıyor. 

*Bir başka ifadeyle, Türkiye’nin bölünmesini “savunmak” anayasal suç olmaktan çıkıyor, sadece faaliyete geçilirse suç sayılıyor*! 


*13. madde değişikliği* 
Temel hak ve hürriyetlerin sınırlandırılmasını* “genel olarak”* düzenleyen bu maddenin 3. fıkrasında yapılan bir değişiklik de şöyledir:

*“Bu maddede yer alan genel sınırlandırma sebepleri temel ve hak ve hürriyetlerin tümü için geçerlidir” ifadesi kaldırılmıştır. Bu suretle:* 
*Aynı maddenin önceki biçiminde “devletin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğünün, milli egemenliğin, milli güvenliğin korunması”* şeklinde yazılı *“genel sınırlandırma “kriteri”* ortadan kaldırılmıştır. Artık varsa özel kriter aranacaktır, temel hak ve hürriyetlerin sınırlandırılması için... 

Sokak diliyle anlatırsak, bu şu manaya gelir: 

*Anayasa artık, bir kişinin kendi hak ve hürriyetlerini kullanırken, “Türkiye’nin bölünmez bütünlüğüne” yönelip yönelmediğine bakmamaktadır.* 

Buna bağlı olarak yargıçların da bakmasının *“anayasal şartları”* kaldırılmıştır. 

Okuyucu bal gibi farkında olmalıdır ki, başlangıçtaki değişiklik ile bu maddedeki değişiklik senkronize vaziyettedir ve alenen Türkiye’nin bölünmez bütünlüğünü hedef almaktadır. 

Bu değişiklikler de, *“AB’ye uyum”* yaftası altında Türk Milli hükümetleri tarafından gerçekleştirilmektedir. 


*14. madde değişikliği* 
Aynı değişiklik kanunu ile Anayasa’nın 14. maddesinde bir *“hak ve özgürlük”* sınırlaması daha kaldırıldı. 

Eskiden, *“Dil, ırk, din ve mezhep ayrımı yaratmak veya sair bir yoldan bu kavram ve görüşlere dayanan bir devlet düzeni kurmak amacıyla...”* kullanılan temel hak ve özgürlüklere sınırlama getirilmekte iken, yeni maddede bu sınırlama kaldırılmıştır. 

*Yani?* 

*Neyin yolu açılmış oldu?* 

*“Etnik bir devlet düzeni”* için *“hak ve hürriyet kullanmak”* suç olmaktan çıktı. 

*“Mezhep devleti”* için hak ve hürriyet kullanılıyorsa, bunu artık sınırlamak imkansızlaştı. 

*İlginç değil mi?* 

Daha durun, bunlar *“laikçiliğin”* kralı görünümünde siyaset yapmış rahmetli Ecevit ile* “Milliyetçiliğin”* kralı havasıyla siyaset yapmış Bahçeli’nin imza koydukları değişiklikler. 
................. 

Gelelim AKP’nin hazırlıklarına ve pusuda bekletilen Anayasa taslağına... 

AB ile uyum yasalarını hızla çıkartmaya başlayan Ecevit hükümetinin genel duruşu ve AB’ye fazla temayül gösterişi, ABD ile yönetimindeki İsrail lobisinin (neoconlar) sinirlerini bozuyordu. Irak’ın işgali ve BOP gibi projelerin daha fazla beklemeye tahammülü yoktu. Karar verdiler, bir silkeleme ile Ecevit hükümetin alaşağı ettiler. AKP zaten önceden tasarlanmıştı. 3 Kasım 2002, AKP iktidarda. Erdoğan ise *“Türkiye’yi bölmeyi de içeren”* BOP’ un *“eş başkanı!”* 

BOP çöktü, George Bush gitti, Neocon’lar oralara buralara tam siper yaptı, bizimki hala orta yerde eş başkan olarak geziniyor. Ama artık neyin eş başkanı olduğu belli değil! 

............. 

Bu yeni süreçte, yani AKP iktidarı sürecinde en büyük iç mücadele *“anayasa değişikliği”* alanında yürütüldü. Bir takım değişiklikler yaptılar ama Anayasa Taslağı hala pusuda bekletiliyor. 

Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun ve arkadaşları tarafından hazırlanan taslağın genel gerekçesinde, *“AB ölçütlerine göre hazırlandığı”* belirtiliyor. Tam bu noktada, okuyucunun, AB’nin bile henüz ortak bir anayasaya sahip olmadığını anımsayacağına inanıyorum, ayrıca son AB anayasa taslağı hakkında Alman Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin aldığı *“son kararı”* yazının son kısmında hatırlatma hakkımı saklı tutuyorum. 

*Dönelim taslağa:* 

3. madde gerekçesinde aynen şöyle deniliyor: 

*“Bölünmez bütünlük ilkesi, ülkenin tarihsel ve sosyolojik gerçekliğinden kaynaklanan farklılıkları dışlama ya da bastırmasının gerekçesi olamaz.”* 

Anlaşılıyor değil mi? 

Direkt Türkçeye çevirmemi ister misiniz? 

*“Bölünmez bütünlük ilkesi”* falan diyerek PKK’nın veya buna benzer *“ayrılıkçı”* terör örgütlerinin üzerine gidemezsiniz. Bunun anayasal dayanağını ortadan kaldırıyorum, diyor arkadaşlar. 

Veya Taşnaklar da bir teşkilat kurup Erzurum için kavga edeceklerse, burada da tarihi ve sosyolojik gerçeklerden hareket ederek* “saygılı”* olacaksınız. 

Taslağın 5. madde gerekçesinde ise,* “Türkiye”nin AB üyeliği statüsü elde etmesi halinde, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin sahip olduğu bazı yetkilerin, birliğin yetkili organ ve makamlarına devri kaçınılmaz olacaktır.”* deniliyor. 

Dikkat çekmeliyiz: 

AB bile henüz ortak bir anayasaya kavuşmamışken, birçok AB ülkesi anayasa taslaklarını referandum ile reddetmişken, bizim AKP yandaşlarının ve müseccel AB’cilerin daha üye olup olmayacağı belirsiz ülkemize,* “AB anayasası”* dayatmasının gerçek amacı ve hedefi acaba nedir? 

Hedef sadece gerçekten ve samimiyetle* “anayasal demokratikleşme”* ise, acele etmeyelim arkadaşlar, biz de onlarla birlikte demokratikleşelim! 

Niye daha önce demokratikleşiyoruz? 

Yoksa yasalarımızın içimize* “demokratik”(!)* bir şekilde *“Kürdistan devletinin”* yolunun anayasal taşları mı döşenmekte? 

.............. 

Taslakta, *“Başlangıç”* metni iyice kısaltılmıştır ve* “anayasa’ya dahil olmadığı”* öngörülmüştür. Yani hukuken geçersiz kılınmıştır. 

Bu suretle, 2001’de* “başlangıç”* kısmında yapılan yukarıda bahsettiğimiz değişiklik *“bile”* ortadan kaldırılmıştır. Hani şu, *“her türlü düşünce ve mülahazayı”* takipten çıkartıp, *“faaliyetler”* ile yetinilen değişiklik... Taslak’ta AKP’nin hukukçuları, o faaliyetleri de takip etmeyi hoş karşılamıyorlar. 

Geriye sadece içi boş bir cümle kalıyor* “başlangıç”* kısmında: 

*“Cumhuriyet’imizin kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün çağdaş uygarlık hedefiyle ebedi barış idealine bağlılığımızın ifadesi olarak kabul ve teyit ederiz.”* 

Adeta alay eder gibi... 

Türkiye’ye *“BOP anayasa”*sı hazırla, sonra da Ata’ya saygılarında kabul ve teyit et! 
............. 

82 Anayasa’sında bulunup da, söz konusu taslakta çıkartılan genel bir hüküm de şu: 

*“Devletin temel amaç ve görevlerinden biri de Türk milletinin bağımsızlığını ve bütünlüğünü, ülkenin bölünmezliğini sağlamaktır.”* 

Yani kenarda bekletilen taslak bir şekilde Meclis’te kabul edilip yürürlüğe girmiş bulunsa... 

Anayasayı açık baktığımızda... 

Türk devletinin, milletin bağımsızlığını ve bütünlüğünü korumak gibi bir görevi bulunmadığını göreceğiz. 

ülkenin bölünmezliğini de korumayacak. 

*Bu gaflet anayasası iki açıdan korkunç bir hazırlık yapmaktadır:* 

Devletin en temel görevini anayasal olarak yok saymakta, elini kolunu bağlamaktadır; ayrıca da Türk milletini kendi devletinin anayasal koruma şemsiyesinden çıkartmaktadır. Milletin kendisi ve bağımsızlığı ile ülkesinin bütünlüğü korumasız bırakılmaktadır. 

Devlet, bölücü terörü takip ederken bile herhangi bir bahane ile *“anayasa dışı”* eylemle suçlanabilecek,* “terörist”* ilan edilebilecektir. 

Nitekim anayasanın 14. maddesinde daha önce yapılan değişiklik ile *“devletin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğüne kast eden”* faaliyetlere *“hak kısıtlaması”* getirilmekteyken... 

Taslağın konuyu düzenleyen 18. maddesinde bu* “ölçü”* de esas alınmamış, bir kenara atılmıştır. 

Yani taslağı hazırlayan hukukçular,* “devletin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğüne”* yönelen faaliyetleri* “bir temel hak ve hürriyet”* olarak değerlendirmekteler. 

............. 

Taslakta keza* “ifade”* hürriyetini düzenleyen 26 maddede yapılan değişiklik ile... 

Halihazırda anayasada bulunan* “Düşünce ve kanaat hürriyetlerinin kullanılması, cumhuriyetin temel nitelikleri, devletin ülkesi ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğünün korunması amaçlarıyla sınırlandırılabilir”* şeklindeki hüküm de kaldırılıp atılmıştır. Yoktur. Gerek görülmemiştir. 

Bütün bunlar, taslakta hazır bekleyen maddelerden bazı örneklerdi. 
AKP’nin ve hukukçularının(!) zihniyetlerini sergilemesi bakımından *“hayati önemde”* oldukları aşikardır. 

................ 

Ceza Muhakemeleri Kanunu’nda yapılan değişiklik ile 2004 yılında yürürlüğe giren *“İstinaf Mahkemeleri”* meselesine de bakmalıyız. 

2006’de yürürlüğe sokulan *“Kalkınma Ajansları”* yasasına da dikkatle bakmalıyız. 

Ki böylece neyin adım adım hazırlandığını anlamaya çalışalım: 

İstinaf mahkemelerini, *“özel kanunlu”* bölge mahkemeleri gibi anlayabiliriz. 

ürneğin, 5 yıla kadar hapis cezaları ile 5 bin liraya kadar para cezası içeren mahkeme kararları *“Yargıtay”*a temyize gitmeyecek! 

Yargıtay’a gitmeyecek ne demek,* “Adalet mekanizmasının”* merkezi yapısından kopartılmış olacak. Merkezi otorite dışı kalacak. Böylece Türk adalet sistemine* “çok başlılık”* girmiş olacak. ülkenin hukuk birliği bozulacak! 

İlk istinaf mahkemesinin Diyarbakır’da AB fonları ile inşa edilmekte olduğunu söylersek, ne demek istediğimiz daha iyi anlaşılabilir. 

Bu arada birçok Avrupa ülkesinde* “istinaf mahkemeleri”* tekliflerine *“hukuk birliğini”* zedeler diye iyi gözle bakılmadığını da anımsatalım. 

Kalkınma Ajansları da özel bir kanunla yürürlüğe girdi. 

üzellikle güneydoğu vilayetlerimizde ajanslar hemen kurulmaya başlandı. 

Buralardaki ajansların esas olarak Kürt kökenli yurttaşlar, idareciler, esnaf, zanaatkar ve iş çevreleri tarafından oluşturulacağı kimseyi şaşırtmaz. 

Fakat bu ajansların çıkartılan kanun ile neyi nasıl yapacaklarını, nasıl çalışacaklarını görünce şaşırmamak elde değil. 

Bölgelerindeki mal ve mülklerin, doğal zenginliklerin, tayini, tespiti, dağıtım ve düzenlenmesi bu ajanslara bırakılıyor... 

Bu ajanslar kendileri de mülk edinebiliyorlar. 

Yabancılarla birlikte çalışabiliyorlar. 

Birçok bakanlığın ve merkezi devletin iradesi ve otoritesi ajanslara geçmiyor. 

üünkü mali ve cezai açıdan özel hükümlere tabi oluyorlar. 

Bölgelerde,* “devlet içinde devlet”* yaratılıyor! 

................ 

*Alman Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin tarihi değerdeki son kararı!* 
.................................................. ......................................... 

Son olarak; 

ünceki ve şimdiki hükümetlerin hep* “AB öyle istiyor”* diye dayattıkları, züppe yazar tayfasının da *“demokrasi”* diye millete yutturmaya çalıştıkları *“AB cephesindeki”* asıl gerçekliğe kısaca bir göz atalım ki, nasıl gözümüzün önünde yalan söylediklerini ve gizlice nelere hazırlandıklarını görelim. 

Avrupa Birliği Anayasa taslağı 2004’te Roma’da 25 hükümet başkanının imzası ile kabul edildi. Fakat yürürlüğe girmesi için, ülkelerin parlamentolarınca veya halk oylaması ile kabul edilmesi gerekiyordu. 
2005’te Fransa ve Hollanda’da yapılan referandum ile anayasa taslağı reddedildi. Bunun üzerine değişiklik yapıldı ve 13 Aralık 2007’de tekrar yetkililerce imzalanıp, onaylanması için beklenmeye başlandı. 

Bu defa İrlanda’da referandumla taslak reddedildi. Tekrarlanacak referandum bekleniyor, üek ve Polonya devlet başkanları da parlamentoları tarafından onaylanan taslakları imzalamak için İrlanda’yı bekliyorlar. 

Tam bu sırada çok önemli bir gelişme meydana geldi. Almanya’da! 
Hıristiyan Sosyal Birlik üyelerinden Peter Gauweiser’in* “başvurusu”* üzerine Almanya Anayasa Mahkemesi 147 sayfalık bir karar yayınladı. 

Parlamenterin başvurusu,* “Brüksel’in yetkilerinin çok geniş olduğu”* üzerineydi. 

Almanya Anayasa Mahkemesi,* “Brüksel’e çok fazla güç tanındığı”* şeklindeki itirazı reddetti ama yayınladığı kararda da şunları altını çizdi: 

*Avrupa Anayasası ile Federal bir Avrupa Devleti kurulamaz.* 

AB kurumları demokratik eksiklikleri nedeniyle üye devletlerin egemenliklerini kayıt altına alamaz. 

Bu sebepten Almanya Devlet Otoritesi’nin korunması şarttır. 

AB konseyindeki Almanya temsilcisinin yalnızca Almanya parlamentosunun talimatları çerçevesinde hareket etmesi gerekir. 

Almanya Anayasa Mahkemesi, Almanya ile AB arasındaki anlaşmazlıklarda tek karar merciidir ve Avrupa Adalet Divanı’nın üstündedir.

Avrupa Parlamentosunda üye ülkelerin halkları eşit temsil edilmemektedir. 

Halkların ve ulusların bilgisi olmadan geliştirilen bir dizi kural ve normlar, uluslar arası anlaşmalar, ekonomik kurullar, çıkar grupları tarafından uygulanmaktadır. 

Böylece politik kararların alınması, halkın istekleri doğrultusunda aşağıdan yukarıya değil, otoriten bir şekilde yukarıdan aşağıya doğru gerçekleşmekte. 

................ 

İşte Almanya Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin son kararı! 

*Almanya noktayı koyuyor.* 

*AB, federal ülkeler kıtası olmayacaktır.* 

*Ancak “Egemen ülkeler Birliği” olabilir.* 

................. 

Bu durumda! 

Ve bu Avrupa gerçekliğinde! 

Kendi Yargıtay’ı ile... 

Kendi Anayasa Mahkemesi ile... 

Kendi Danıştay’ı ile... 

Kendi devlet bürokrasisi ile... 

Ve kendi milli ordusu ile her gün gırtlak gırtlağa kavga etmekte olan... 
İktidar partisi AKP ve onun tam bir işbirliği içinde hareket eden Avrupa Birliği hınk deyicileri... 

Acaba Almanya Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin son kararını nasıl okuyacak ve yorumlayacaklar? 

Bunları* “AB istiyor”* diyerek Türkiye Anayasası’na *“bölücülüğün”* taşlarını döşeyenler; Türkiye’nin bölünmesinin yolunu hazırlayanlar; siyasal federatif yapıların alt sistemlerini kuranlar; Almanya açıkça *“ülkemiz AB’nin bir federal parçası olmayacak”* diyebilirken, Türkiye’yi henüz üye değilken bile AB ortağı değil AB *“federasyonu”* seviyesine hazırlayan büyük oyunun aktörleri, mertçe konuşmayacaklarsa ne zaman konuşacaklar? 

Hürriyet’in yöneticisi Ertuğrul üzkök bile, *“ücalan ile görüşmekte yarar var”* diyecek kadar ileri gitmişse... 

Başbakan ve cumhurbaşkanları günlerdir ağızlarında bir* “Kürt açılımı”* muhabbeti geveliyorlarsa... 

Bebek katilliğini bir yana bırakın, basit bir matematik sorusuna çözemeyecek zekadaki Abdullah ücalan, Türkiye’nin istikbalini belirleyecek bir konuma taşınmaya hazırlanılıyorsa... 

*Bence sonuç şudur:* 

*1-* Ya AKP eliyle* “Turkuaz devrim”* gerçekleştirilmiştir fakat bizim henüz haberimiz olmamıştır. 

*2-* Ya AKP ve çevresi, Turkuaz devrimin gerçekleştirildiğini zannetmektedirler. (yani illüzyon başarılıdır) 

*3-* Ya da *“harbi devrim”* olacaktır ve herkes buna yüklenmektedir. Ya müstemleke ya bağımsız Türkiye hesabı!.. 

*KüüüK BİR NOT:* Asker kişilerin sivil mahkemelerde yargılanmasını öngören yasa üankaya tarafından onaylanıp Meclis’e gitti.
Cumhurbaşkanı Gül’ün dostlar alışverişte görsün kabilinden *“ek düzenlemeler yapılsın”* şeklindeki uyarıları, genelkurmayın temel itirazları üzerine medyada bazı noktalar tartışıldı. 

Bu arada ulu orta *“yüksek rütbeli komutanların”* sivilde yargılanmaları konusunda bazı kısıtların getirilebileceği öne sürüldü. ürneğin genelkurmay başkanları veya ordu komutanları aleyhinde kavuşturma açılabilmesinin Bakan iznine bağlanması falan gibi... 

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin birlik ve beraberliğine, hiyerarşik yapısına, emir komuta zincirine ve demir disiplinine bundan daha fazla zarar verebilecek bir tasarı düşünülemez. Eğer yüksek rütbeli askere böyle bir *“yargılanma imtiyazı”* getirilir de, astlar herhangi bir ihbar ile harekete geçebilecek sivil savcıların merhametine terk edilirse, Türk Ordusu’nun psikolojik bütünlüğü karpuz gibi orta yerden yarılır.

Komutanın bir emriyle *“ölüme giden bir asker”* , onun kendisinden imtiyazlı olduğunu gördüğü anda ne olur bir düşünün! Silahlı Kuvvetleri, toplumda kullanılan diğer kurum ve kuruluşlarla karıştıran, derin farkları bilerek tefrik etmeyen kesimlerin aklından nelerin geçebileceği herkesin malumu. İzansız bir insanın bile* “bahanesi”* ne olursa olsun, kendi milletinin silahlı kuvvetleri ile bu kadar oynamaya kalkışması akıl ve mantıkla izah bulamıyor. Posta idaresini her şekilde revize edebilirsiniz, fakat silahlı kuvvetleri bir kere böldünüz mü, bir daha hayır etmezsiniz. Hep birlikte ortadan kalkarsınız. 

Bu anlamda... 

Gerçekçi bir ülkenin... 

Asker kadar asker siviller ile sivil kadar sivil askerlerin birlikteliği ile yükselebileceğini görüyorsak, AKP ile liberal uşaklarının Türk ordusundan ne istediklerini, neyi paylaşamadıklarını anlamaya çalışmak beyhude değil midir? 


*İlker Sarıer* 



*31.07.2009 / İnternetajans*

----------

